# Indian Coast Guard : News, Pictures and Discussions.



## Ankit Kumar 002

Indian Coast Guard Crest




Indian Coast Guard Ensign 




Indian Coast Guard Mission 





Indian Coast Guard Vessels




Indian Coast Guard Air Arm 

I am starting this dedicated thread to compile everything related to Indian Coast Guard at one place. It will also serve to educate us all on the role , importance and capability addition of our Coast Guard which is today more important as India seeks to safeguard its economic rise. 

Contributions are welcomed from All. 
Thanks.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
27


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Charter of Duties 

1.Safety and Protection of Artificial Islands and Offshore Terminals

Coast Guard ships and aircraft undertake regular patrols to keep the Offshore Development Areas (ODAs), on both the Eastern and Western seaboard under surveillance.

2. Protection of Fishermen

Coast Guard ships and shore establishments conduct regular Community Interaction Programmes (CIPs) to apprise the fisher-folk about safety measures to be adopted at sea. Information regarding upkeep and maintenance of boats and fishing gear is also imparted. Maritime security related aspects are also disseminated to fisherfolk.

3. Assistance to Fishermen in Distress at Sea

The Maritime Rescue Coordination Centers (MRCCs) co-located with RHQs, coordinate the Search and Rescue (SAR) efforts undertaken by Coast Guard units. Effective liaison is also maintained with the concerned state government departments for expeditious launch of SAR missions and their successful culmination.

4. Preservation and Protection of Marine Environment

The Indian Coast Guard is engaged with environmentalists for preservation and protection of the marine environment, including flora and fauna.

5. Prevention and Control of Marine Pollution

The Indian Coast Guard conducts regular training for all stakeholders and oil agencies, and continuously validates various contingency plans to prevent environmental damage in case of marine oil-spills. It has developed the capability to be the "first-responder" for oil-spills in Indian waters.

6. Assisting the Customs and other authorities in anti-smuggling operations

The Indian Coast Guard, in coordination with the Customs and other enforcement agencies, undertakes operations to prevent ingress and egress of contraband, and other items on the banned list.

7. Enforcement of Maritime Laws in Force

Indian Coast Guard ships and aircraft undertake regular patrols to enforce maritime laws, and other regulations and international treaties to which India is a signatory.

8. Safety of Life and Property at Sea

Indian Coast Guard ships and aircraft operations mitigate the effect of maritime accidents, and help in ensuring safety and security from natural or man-made disasters.

9. Collection of Scientific Data

Whilst on patrol, ICG ships collect relevant information regarding meteorological and oceanographic data for analysis and use by the scientific fraternity.

@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @anant_s @Nilgiri @MilSpec

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## jaiind

Our C.G should be more lethal than our neighbor's entire navy fire power !!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Organisation of Indian Coast Guard 

The Indian Coast Guard organisation is headed by the Director-General (DG ICG) who is located at Coast Guard Headquarters (CGHQ), New Delhi. At CGHQ, he is assisted by four Deputy Director-General's of the rank of Inspector-General, and other senior officers heading various staff divisions. The current Director-General is Rajendra Singh, PTM, TM.

The Indian Coast Guard has recently got its first three-star rank officer ADG Rajendra Singh Additional Director-General, PTM, TM, who has the distinction of being the first regular direct entry officer of the Indian Coast Guard to be promoted to the rank of ADG on 11 Jan 2013. Additional Director-General of Indian Coast Guard is equivalent to Vice Admiral of Indian Navy.

The Indian Coast Guard operates five regions. Each region is headed by an officer of the rank of Inspector-General. Each of the regions is further divided into multiple districts, typically covering a coastal state or a union territory.

Regions 
1. Western Region (W) Mumbai
2.Eastern Region (E) Chennai
3.North-East Region (NE) Kolkata
4.Andaman & Nicobar Region (A&N) Port Blair
5.North-West Region (NW) Gandhinagar

Source :- Indian Coast Guard Website.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MilSpec

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> 9. Collection of Scientific Data
> 
> Whilst on patrol, ICG ships collect relevant information regarding meteorological and oceanographic data for analysis and use by the scientific fraternity.
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @anant_s @Nilgiri @MilSpec



I highly doubt this part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Tagging as many as possible. Positive contributions from everyone appreciated. 

@randomradio @Koovie @Echo_419 @Dash @hellfire @ito @SR-91 @AMCA @DesiGuy1403 @ranjeet @hellfire @fsayed @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Joe Shearer @Tshering22 @Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact @Soumitra @SrNair @TejasMk3@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @egodoc222 @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @Spectre @Ryuzaki @GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina@SvenSvensonov @-xXx- @Perpendicular @proud_indian @Mustang06 @Param @Local_Legend @Ali Zadi @hellfire @egodoc222 @CorporateAffairs @Major Shaitan Singh @jha @SmilingBuddha @#hydra# @danish_vij @[Bregs] @Skillrex @Hephaestus @SR-91 @Techy @litefire @R!CK @zebra7 @dev_moh @DesiGuy1403 @itachii @nik141993 @Marxist @Glorino @noksss @jbgt90 @Skull and Bones @Kraitcorp @Crixus @waz @WAJsal @Oscar @AugenBlick @Star Wars @GuardianRED @arp2041 @Aero @others



MilSpec said:


> I highly doubt this part.



Its from the coast guard website only.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## egodoc222

Guys please shed some light over the coast guard presence in lakshadweep island.....we hardly hear any news regarding this!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

what is the role of the DO-228 aircraft in C.G. service serve to do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Bundeswehr said:


> what is the role of the DO-228 aircraft in C.G. service serve to do?



In Indian Coast Guard Service 

(a) Maritime Patrol & Surveillance
(b) Marine Pollution Contingency
(c) Search & Rescue
(d) Medical Evacuation
(e) Light Transport Duties



egodoc222 said:


> Guys please shed some light over the coast guard presence in lakshadweep island.....we hardly hear any news regarding this!!



Indian Coast Guard has a DHQ at Lakshadweep Group of Islands. 

It has following bases 
ICGS Kavaratti
ICGS Minicoy
ICGS Androth

CoastGuard Air wing ( Present and Future )

1. Do228 

Active :- 38 
More Planned :- 8-12 More Planned 

Dornier 228 is a twin engine turboprop, highly versatile multi-mission maritime patrol aircraft manufactured by M/s HAL for the Indian Coast Guard. The aircraft is lightweight with wide range of operating speeds and fuel efficient uniqueness. 

2.HAL Chetak 

Active :- 18 

The Chetak (SE 3160 ALOUETTE III) helicopter is a high performance aircraft. It is an improved version of Alouette II, designed and manufacture in France and is now being manufactured under license by M/s HAL Ltd. 

3. HAL Dhruv 

Active :- 4 
On order :- 16 

The helicopter can carry troops and can also be utilsed in air ambulance role. The helicopter is capable of carrying external cargo of upto 1500 kg. Dhruv The ICG is utilized in the following roles:-

(a) Causality Evacuation
(b) Search & Rescue
(c) Coastal Security

4.EC725 

To be ordered :- 14 

Ground Based Medium Weight Multi Role Helicopters. Will support Search and Rescue , emergency evacuation , pollution control and EEZ patrolling. Will operate from ground based coast guard stations. 

5. Maritime Patrol Air Craft 

Planned :- Upto 20 

Medium range high endurance aircrafts to carry on longer duration missions planned. C295, C235 , ATR72 etc are the competitors. 

6. Light Utility Helicopter 

Planned :- To replace HAL Chetaks 

Planned light helicopters to be procured to replace ageing Chetaks. The winner of NLUH competition will likely be chosen. 

PS :- The above data has been gathered from numerous sources , including Coast Guard Website , PIB releases , News Portals , etc . Some of it may not be considered reliable by some. I am not claiming it to be 100% correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mustang06

Does CG need vessels of higher tonnage?
Not like 10,000 ton the Chinese are building but something in class of 5000-6000 Tons?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Any more pic's of the Indian Coast Guard guys ? thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Mustang06 said:


> Does CG need vessels of higher tonnage?
> Not like 10,000 ton the Chinese are building but something in class of 5000-6000 Tons?



No plans ( officially ) till now.





Do228




HAL Chetak




HAL Dhruv




EC725 (To be ordered )




C295 MPA ( The likely choice of ICG for its MPA Requirements)




HAL Chetak

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## migflug

samarth class opv. 3 in service . 11 planned , built by goa shipyard. Each displaces about 2400 tons





samudra class pollution control vessel










_*Samarth class offshore patrol vessel are a series of six vessels being built by Goa Shipyard Limited for the Indian Coast Guard. They are an improvement over the earlier Samar-class OPV's. The class is 105 metres long and have a displacement of about 2,400 tonnes. This class is the biggest class to serve in the coast guard fleet.*
*OFFSHORE PATROL VESSELS *
*(SANKALP CLASS)*





*Total no. in service* *03
Specifications*
Make Indian built
Displacement (in tonnes) Light 1830, Deep 2325
Dimensions (LOAxBxD) 105 x 12.9 x 3.6
Armament 2 x 30mm CRN 91 with Stabilised Optronic Pedestal (SOP) & 2 x 12.7 mm HMG
Flight Deck Can operate ALH & Chetak
Main Machinery 2 Diesel, 7700 KW each (SEMT PIELSTICK20 PA6BSTC)
Speed (knots) 23.5
Range (n miles) 6500 at 12 Kn
Complement (crew) 128 (including 15 Officers)
_

*OFFSHORE PATROL VESSELS *
*(VISHWAST CLASS)*





*Total no. in service* *03
Specifications *
Make Indian built
Displacement (in tonnes) Light 1500, Deep 1840
Dimensions (LOAxBxD) 94 x 12.2 x 3.6 m
Armament 30 mm CRN91 with SOP & 2x12.7 mm HMG
Flight Deck Can operate ALH
Main Machinery 2 Diesel, 9000 KW each (MTU 20 V 8000 M 90)
Speed (knots) 26
Range (n miles) 4,500 at 14 Kn
Complement (crew) 108 (including 10 officers)

*POLUTION CONTROL VESSELS 
(SAMUDRAPRAHARI CLASS)*





*Total no. in service* *03
Specifications *
Make Indian built
Displacement (in tonnes) Light 3196, Deep 3946
Dimensions (LOAxBxD) 94 x 15.5 x 4.5 m
Armament 30 mm CRN91 with SOP & 2x12.7 mm HMG
Flight Deck Can operate ALH
Main Machinery 2 Diesel, 3000 KW each (Bergen B32, 40 L6P) & 883 KW UlsteinAquamaster bow thruster
Speed (knots) 26 (Ship is capable of cruising at 0.2 Kn speed during oil skimming mode with bowthruster)
Range (n miles) 6,000 at 14 Kn
Complement (crew) 102 (including 12 officers)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Indian Coast Guard Surface Units [ OPVs] (Will post one by one )

# Vikram Class
Active :- 04
Displacement :- 1180 tons (Fully Loaded )
Weapons :- 1x30mm 2A42, 2x12.7mm MG
Aircraft :-Can operate Chetaks
Equipped with BEL Made Radars/Sensors.

The vessels are equipped with pollution control equipment, two firefighting monitors, a four-tonne crane. They also carry diving equipment, two RIB inspection crafts, a grp launch, and a hangar for a light helicopter. The Vikram-class vessels have an air-conditioned accommodation for a crew of 11 officers and 85 enlisted sailors.

A derivative of this has been exported to Mauritius as the MCGS Barracuda.










#Samar Class 
Active :- 04 
Displacement :- 1800 tons ( Full ) 
Weapons:- 1x76mm SRGM , 2x12.7mm MG 
Aircraft :- 1xDhruv or Chetak

The Samar class ships feature an Integrated Bridge System (IBS), Integrated Machinery Control System (IMCS), high power External Fire Fighting System, two Indian-built 30mm gun mounts and one 76mm OTO Melara dual-purpose gun. Besides, the ships are provided with a BEL-made onboard day/night infrared surveillance system to detect elusive targets which can evade radar detection due to their small Radar cross-section (RCS) or higher sea state.






ICGS Samar

#Sankalp Block 1 
Active :- 02 
Displacement:- 2325 Tons (Full ) 
Weapons :- 2xCRN 91, 2x12.7mm MG 
Aircraft :- 1xALH 





#Vishwat Class 

Active :- 03 
Displacement:- 1840 Tons (Full ) 
Weapons:- 1xCRN91 , 2x12.7mm MG 
Aircraft :- 1xALH 

Their features include an Integrated Bridge System (IBS), Integrated Machinery Control System (IMCS), Power Management System (PMS), High Power External Fire Fighting System (ABS Fi-Fi Class-1) and one indigenous Close Range Naval Gun (CRN-91) along with an optical fire control system. They carry one helicopter and five high speed boats. The ships are also fitted with advanced Global Maritime Distress and Safety System (GMDSS).






#Sankalp Batch 2

Active :- 03 
Planned :- Total 11 
Displacement:-2450 Tons 
Weapons:- 1xCRN91, 2x12.7mm MG 
Aircraft:- 1xALH

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## surya kiran

ICGS Vijit. Vishwast class. Commissioning ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kaykay

They are absolutely flawless in their planning....They literally induct a ship every week now a days.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TOPGUN

Nice pic's guys thanks so much for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## migflug

*OFFSHORE PATROL VESSELS 
(VIKRAM CLASS)*






*Total no. in service* *04
Specifications *
Make Indian built
Displacement (in tonnes) Light 992, Deep 1180
Dimensions (LOAxBxD) 74 x 11.4 x 3.2 m
Armament 30mm 2A42 and 2 x 12.7mm HMG
Flight Deck Can operate Chetak
Main Machinery 2 Diesels, 4707 KW each (SEMT PIELSTICK16PA6V280)
Speed (knots) 22
Range (n miles) 8500 at 12 Kn
Complement (crew) 108 (including 10 officers)


*OFFSHORE PATROL VESSELS 
(SAMARTH CLASS)*





*Total no. in service* *02
Specifications*
Displacement (in tonnes) 2450 Tons
Dimensions 13.6 X 6.2 X 105 M
Armament CRN-91 with SOP and 2x12.7 mm HMG
Main Engine 2, MTU 9100 KW Diesel Engine
Speed (knots) 23 Kt
Complement (crew) 14 Officers + 98 Men


*OFFSHORE PATROL VESSELS 
(SAMAR CLASS)*





*Total no. in service* *04
Specifications*
Make Indian built
Displacement (in tonnes) Light 1604, Deep 1800
Dimensions (LOAxBxD) 102 x 11.5 x 3.4m
Armament 76/62 SRGM with Electro Optical Fire Control System (EOFCS) & 2 x 12.7mm HMG
Flight Deck Can operate ALH & Chetak
Main Machinery 2 Diesels, 4707KW each (SEMT PIELSTICK 16 PA6V280)
Speed (knots) 22
Range (n miles) 6000 at 15 Kn
Complement (crew) 128 (including 15 officers)

*FAST PATROL VESSELS 
(PRIYADARSHINI CLASS)*





*Total no. in service* *04
Specifications *
Make Indian built
Displacement (in tonnes) Light 165, Deep 215
Dimensions (LOAxBxD) 47 x 7.5 x 2 m
Armament 40/60 or 30 mm 2A42 and 2 x 12.7 mm HMG
Main Machinery 2 Diesel, 1480 KW each
Speed (knots) 23
Range (n miles) 2,400 at 14 Kn
Complement (crew) 42 (including 6 officers)

*FAST PATROL VESSELS 
(SAROJINI NAIDU CLASS)*





*Total no. in service* *07
Specifications *
Make Indian built
Displacement (in tonnes) Light 235, Deep 259
Dimensions (LOAxBxD) 48x 7.5 x 2 m
Armament 30 mm 2A42 or 30 mm CRN91 with SOP and 2 x 12.7 mm HMG
Main Machinery 3 Diesel, 2720 KW each (MTU 16V 4000 M90)
Speed (knots) 35
Range (n miles) 1,500 at 12 Kn
Complement (crew) 42 (including 06 officers)

*FAST PATROL VESSELS 
(RANI ABBAKKA CLASS)*





*Total no. in service* *03
Specifications *
Make Indian built
Displacement (in tonnes) Light 269, Deep 349
Dimensions (LOAxBxD) 50 x 8.36 x 2.1m
Armament 30 mm CRN 91 with SOP & 2X12.7mm HMG
Main Machinery 3 Diesel, 2720KW each (MTU 16V4000 M 90)
Speed (knots) 34
Range (n miles) 1500 at 16 Kn
Complement (crew) 42 (including 06 officers)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## migflug

*FAST PATROL VESSELS 
(RAJSHREE CLASS)*





*Total no. in service* *08
Specifications *
Make Indian built
Displacement (in tonnes) Light 244, Deep 303
Dimensions (LOAxBxD) 48.9x7.5x2.1m
Armament 30 mm CRN 91 with SOP & 2x12.7mm HMG
Main Machinery 3 Diesel, 2720 KW each (MTU 16V4000 M90)
Speed (knots) 34
Range (n miles) 1500 at 16 Kn
Complement (crew) 42 (including 06 officers)

*FAST PATROL VESSELS 
(AADESH CLASS)*





*Total no. in service* *17
Specifications *
Make Indian built
Displacement (in tonnes) Light 246.70, Deep 298.10
Dimensions (LOAxBxD) 50.0x7.6x1.63 m
Armament 3 Diesel, 2720 KW each (MTU 16V4000 M90)
Main Machinery 3 Diesel, 2720 KW each (MTU 16V 4000 M90)
Speed (knots) 33
Range (n miles) 1,500 at 14 Kn
Complement (crew) 42 (including 06 officers)

*AIR CUSHION VEHICLES 
(H-181 CLASS)*





*Total no. in service* *06
Specifications *
Make Indian built (in technical collaboration with Griffon, UK)
Displacement (in tonnes) AUW - 25
Dimensions (LOAxBxD) 21.15 x 11 x 0.32 m
Armament 12.7 mm HMG
Main Machinery 2 Diesels, 597 KW each (MTU 12V 183 TB 32)
Speed (knots) 50
Range (n miles) 450 at 45 Kn
Complement (crew) 16 (including 03 officers)

*AIR CUSHION VESSELS 
(H-187 CLASS)*





*Total no. in service* *12
Specifications *
Make UK built (M/s Griffon Hoverwork Ltd)
Displacement (in tonnes) AUW - 28
Dimensions (LOAxBxD) 21.2 x 11.3 x 0.32 m
Armament 12.7 mm HMG
Main Machinery 2 Diesels, 746 KW each (IVECO VECTOR 20 V8)
Speed (knots) 53
Range (n miles) 420 at 35 Kn
Complement (crew) 16 (including 03 officers)


*Interceptor Boats (C-137 Class)*





*Total no. in service* *01
Specifications *
Make Indian built
Displacement (in tonnes) 43.94
Dimensions (LOAxBxD) 20.62 x 5 x 1.4 m
Armament 12.7 mm HMG
Main Machinery MWM 234 TBD V12 & V8
Speed (knots) 32
Range (n miles) 498 at 25 Kn
Complement (crew) 08 (including 01 officer)

*C-140* 
*C-141*, C-142, *C-143**,* C-144, C-145, C-146, C-147, C-148, C-149, C-150, 
C-151, C-152, C-153, *C-154**, *C-155, C-156, C-158
*C-401*, C-402, C-403, C-404, C-406, C-407, C-408, C-409, C-410, C-411, C-412, C-413, C-414, C-415, C-416, C-417, C-418, C-419, C-420, C-421, C-422, C-425, C-426, C-427, C-428, C-429, C-430


*INTERCEPTOR CRAFT*
IC-109, IC-110, IC-111, IC-112, IC-113, IC-114, IC-115, IC-116, IC-117, 
IC-118, IC-119, IC-120, IC-121, IC-122, IC-123, IC-124, IC-125, IC-126

IC-301, IC-302, IC-303, IC-304, IC-305, IC-306, IC-307, IC-308, IC-309, 
IC-310





http://www.indiancoastguard.gov.in/content/1681_3_InformationBrochure.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

I think ICG should provide more comfort for its personnels in operating vessels. In some cases, especially small ICG patrol boats, there is not even working re-cycling water machines or guns with no bullets. 

And ICG ships should start having small range missiles, especially long length and big tonnage ones. And Dhruv helicopters. And midget subs. As one pointed before, they should match the firepower of our neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Ministry of Defence
09-September, 2016 18:34 IST

Commissioning of Offshore Patrol Vessel ICGS ‘sarathi’ 

Indian Coast Guard Ship ‘Sarathi’, third ship in the series of six Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPV) was commissioned by the Home Minister Shri Rajnath Singh today at Goa, in the presence of Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar, Director General Indian Coast Guard Shri Rajendra Singh, Chairman & Managing Director Goa Shipyard Ltd (GSL) Rear Admiral (Retd) Shekhar Mital and other senior dignitaries of the Central and State Government. ‘Sarathi’ meaning charioteer is a projection of Indian Coast Guard’s will and commitment ‘To serve and protect’ the maritime interest of the nation.
This 105 meters OPV has been designed and built indigenously by GSL and is fitted with most advanced state-of-the-art navigation and communication equipment, sensors and machineries. The features include 30 mm CRN 91 Naval Gun, Integrated Bridge System (IBS), Integrated Machinery Control System (IMCS), Power Management System (PMS) and High Power External Fire Fighting System. The ship is designed to carry one twin engine Light Helicopter and five high speed boats including two Quick Reaction Inflatable Boats for swift boarding operations, search and rescue, law enforcement and maritime patrol. The ship is also capable of carrying pollution response equipment to contain oil spill at sea.
The ship draws 2500 tons (GRT) propelled by two 9100 KW diesel engines to attain a maximum speed of 26 knots and have an endurance of 6500 NM at economical speed. The sustenance and reach coupled with the latest and modern equipment and systems, provides her the capability to perform the role of a command platform and accomplish all Coast Guard charter of duties.
The ship on joining Coast Guard Fleet will be based at Kochi and will form part of the Naval Training Squadron. In addition, the ship will be deployed for the EEZ surveillance and other duties to safeguard the maritime interests of India. Presently, Indian Coast Guard has a fleet of 123 ships/boats, further 68 ships/boats are at various stages of construction at different shipyards. With the commissioning of this vessel and other assets, the Indian Coast Guard will emerge as a stronger and potent force to address the emerging security challenges in maritime zone of India.
ICGS ‘Sarathi’ will be commanded by Commandant Atul Joshi and manned by 14 officers & 98 men. The ship will be under the administrative and operational control of the Commander, Coast Guard Region (West).
The commissioning of ICGS ‘Sarathi’ will enhance the Indian Coast Guard’s operational capability to discharge the multifarious maritime tasks. With the increased threat from sea borne terrorism, the induction of a sophisticated and state-of-the-art OPV will give a fillip to the maritime security of our vast coastline and in particular the maritime State of Kerala and island territories of Lakshadweep and Minicoy.
NAo/RAJ

(Release ID :149660)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

Are all of Indian Coast Guard ships made in India ?


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

TOPGUN said:


> Are all of Indian Coast Guard ships made in India ?



Yes , except few Air Cushion Vessels (Hovercrafts ) from UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nice pics. My home town is the HQ for India's eastern Naval Forces.
Lovely to see these in metal.
With ever increasing threats from rogue neighbors, Coast guards role has just increased.
Great thread

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## surya kiran

TOPGUN said:


> Are all of Indian Coast Guard ships made in India ?



Most of them today are Made in India. The private sector is involved in the building. Few of them started off with knock down kits, like ABG Shipyards and now build them. These are like a stepping stone for them, before getting into IN ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Jugal R Purohit* ‏@jrpur  3h3 hours ago
Self-designed and built, Indian Coast Guard ship Sarathi joined the fleet today. The 123rd vessel of the force!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Ankit Kumar 002 excellent thread bro, hopefully we can keep it updated with all of the latest news on the ICG.

In regards to the poll, I think they are doing an increidble job in building up their strength post 26/11 and are well poised to take over as the nodal coastal security agency from the IN by 2025 (as is the current plan). Particuraly strong is the ICG's surface ship inductions (literally a weekly affair now) and their C4I systems. The area where they are most lacking is their aviation wing, it is far far too small and, other than the Do-228s, is made up of pretty old machines. I do think this area will be tackled in the next 5 years though (they are working with the DRDO to create a MPA based on the C-295, have ordered the Mk.3 ALH and are to induct the H225M/EC725).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

@waz @WAJsal 

Can we sticky this thread? Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Thanks @WAJsal for making it a sticky.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Coast Guard providing security for Ganesh immersion in Mumbai
This is for being extra vigilant and provide surveillance against seaward threats and assisting civil authorities during Ganpati Visarjan, a CG official said.
BY: PTI | MUMBAI |
Published On:September 10, 2016 10:23 Am

Coast Guard is undertaking Operation Utsav to provide seaward security and safety cover to people during Ganesh Visarjan days. The cover was in force during visarjan days on September 6 and 9 and will be in force on Sunday and September 15-16.
Coast Guard Regional Headquarters (West), Worli is deploying Fast Patrol Vessel, Interceptor Boat, Hovercraft and Helicopter on random patrol off Mumbai coast. This is for being extra vigilant and provide surveillance against seaward threats and assisting civil authorities during Ganpati Visarjan, a CG official said.
The operation forms part of Coast Guard efforts towards realising its motto of ‘We protect’ at Sea, the official said in a statement.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...urity-for-ganesh-immersion-in-mumbai-3023656/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R!CK

Finally a new sticky! LUH next pls?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Coast Guard Air Enclave Activated in New Mangalore


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774566278140796928

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Headache

Date - 7th Jan 2015. Time - 1825 hrs. Location - Dwarka , Gujarat , India

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## R!CK

*Speed up purchases: PAC tells Defence Ministry*

The Public Accounts Committee (PAC) of Parliament has asked the Ministry of Defence to make all efforts to fast-track defence procurements. Citing delays in the process of acquisition, the panel said to maintain the defence preparedness of the country the new acquisition procedure should be effectively used.


*Inordinate delay*
Commenting on the action taken by the Centre on the PAC’s report on the Role and Functioning of the Indian Coast Guard, *the panel said although the 12th Plan provided for acquisition of 57 surface platforms and 36 aircraft, contracts for buying only 26 surface platforms have been signed and of the rest, 24 platforms are at various stages of acquisition and the remaining seven platforms are being initiated.*

“The committee expresses its displeasure for the delays in the matter and desires that officials responsible for such delays may be brought to book,” the report added.

The committee expressed concern that the Defence Ministry was silent on the issue of developing a dedicated repair yard for the Coast Guard.

It expressed displeasure over the reply by defence PSUs on the difficulties faced by the Coast Guard to get its ships repaired in DPSU or PSU yards.

*Utilise PSU shipyards*
The committee said it was “aghast to note” that the Ministry is registering private shipyards for refitting business while most of the DPSU/PSU shipyards are not properly utilised for domestic work orders.

“Moreover, they (the committee) feel that repair works of the Coast Guard ships in private shipyards will not only be commercially prudent but also pose security risks for the Coast Guard ships,” the PAC said and urged the Defence Ministry to take up the issue with DPSU/PSU shipyards.

The PAC noted that there is inordinate delay in establishing a Coast Guard Academy at Azhikkal in Kerala.

http://m.thehindubusinessline.com/e...pac-tells-defence-ministry/article9096908.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Indian Coast Guard establishes air enclave in Mangaluru
Jaideep Shenoy | TNN | Sep 10, 2016, 11.16PM IST
WhatsappFacebookGoogle PlusTwitterEmailLinkedinSMS
SHARE

Defence sources said the operation was carried out by a joint team of the Indian Coast Guard and the Indian Navy. (Representative photo)
MANGALURU: Rajendra Singh, director general, Indian Coast Guard dedicated the Coast Guard Air Enclave, Mangaluru to the nation at the old airport building at Bajpe on Saturday. Commandant P K Jaswal will be first commanding officer of the air enclave. ICG will operate both fixed/rotary wing aircraft from this enclave for undertaking ICG charter of duties that includes maritime surveillance, search and rescue, oil spills, assist fishermen in distress.
Other operations from the air enclave include anti-smuggling, other forms of Maritime crimes, and so on, noted DIG K R Suresh, commander, Coast Guard, Karnataka. Shipping traffic off Karnataka coast has considerably increased and this coastline has numerous vital points including ports at Mangaluru and Karwar, which are vulnerable to anti-national activities. Thousands of fishermen from various coastal villages of Karnataka venture everyday into sea for their livelihood.
With the vast coastline and numerous landing points, role of the Indian Coast Guard in Karnataka assumes greater significance. The ICG air assets at Mangaluru will swiftly respond to the maritime contingencies at extended ranges from the coast, enhancing the safety and security of the seas off Karnataka, Suresh said. At present, the nearest Coast Guard enclaves are located at Kochi in Kerala and in Goa and assets from there are pressed for emergency operations in Karnataka.
Suresh told STOI that DG Rajendra Singh will take a call on stationing of the type of assets - fixed or rotary wing aircraft on his return to Delhi after obtaining necessary government approvals. "As things stand, the air enclave here will have Dornier to start with," he said. Urmila Singh, chairperson, Coast Guard Wives Welfare Association, Additional Director General K Natarajan, Coast Guard Commander (Western Seaboard) were also present on the occasion.

http://m.timesofindia.com/city/mang...enclave-in-Mangaluru/articleshow/54270647.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Coast Guard gets new Inshore Patrol Vessel 

Rani Gaidinliu, Yard 11157, the fourth of the five Inshore Patrol Vessels (IPVs) built at Hindustan Shipyard Limited here was handed over to the Indian Coast Guard during a ceremony on Wednesday.

IPV is a high speed vessel built of light steel and fitted with water jets propulsion system, powered by MTU engines with advanced machinery control system, according to a press release from HSL. The vessel can attain maximum speed of 34 knots.

IPVs are considered workhorses of the ICG with a length of 51.5 M, width of 8.36 M and draught of 4.55 M. The vessels meet IMO standards and are built to dual Class Certification by IRS and ABS.

DIG of Coast Guard T.P. Sadanandan, Principal Director (MAT) and other senior officials of the Coast Guard received the documents of the ship.

CMD of HSL Rear Admiral L.V. Sarat Babu thanked the CG authorities for their wholehearted cooperation during the construction of the vessel and sought support for future projects. He also congratulated all officers, staff and workmen of HSL for their concerted efforts to make the delivery of the vessel possible.

http://m.thehindu.com/news/cities/Visakhapatnam/coast-guard-vessel-handed-over/article9109831.ece

@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @anant_s @Nilgiri @MilSpec 

Coast Guard continues to grow slowly and slowly without much media attention. 

Can you all get its pic?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rani_Abbakka-class_patrol_vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Coast Guard gets new Inshore Patrol Vessel
> 
> Rani Gaidinliu, Yard 11157, the fourth of the five Inshore Patrol Vessels (IPVs) built at Hindustan Shipyard Limited here was handed over to the Indian Coast Guard during a ceremony on Wednesday.
> 
> IPV is a high speed vessel built of light steel and fitted with water jets propulsion system, powered by MTU engines with advanced machinery control system, according to a press release from HSL. The vessel can attain maximum speed of 34 knots.
> 
> IPVs are considered workhorses of the ICG with a length of 51.5 M, width of 8.36 M and draught of 4.55 M. The vessels meet IMO standards and are built to dual Class Certification by IRS and ABS.
> 
> DIG of Coast Guard T.P. Sadanandan, Principal Director (MAT) and other senior officials of the Coast Guard received the documents of the ship.
> 
> CMD of HSL Rear Admiral L.V. Sarat Babu thanked the CG authorities for their wholehearted cooperation during the construction of the vessel and sought support for future projects. He also congratulated all officers, staff and workmen of HSL for their concerted efforts to make the delivery of the vessel possible.
> 
> http://m.thehindu.com/news/cities/Visakhapatnam/coast-guard-vessel-handed-over/article9109831.ece
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @anant_s @Nilgiri @MilSpec
> 
> Coast Guard continues to grow slowly and slowly without much media attention.
> 
> Can you all get its pic?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rani_Abbakka-class_patrol_vessel











'

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

PARIKRAMA said:


> '



The ship is quite big(for an IPV). The word " IPV" made me guessed it as a small vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

ICGS _Rani Rashmoni_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

CSL delivers vessel to Coast Guard

Sep 22, 2016, 05.28AM IST TNN

KOCHI: The Cochin Shipyard Ltd (CSL) on Wednesday delivered ICGS ATULYA, the 19th and the penultimate vessel in the 20 fast-patrol vessel series being built for the Indian Coast Guard. The vessel was delivered 91 days ahead of the contractual deadline.

The protocol of delivery and acceptance was signed between CSL director (operations) Suresh Babu N V and commanding officer (designate) of the vessel Commandant (JG) S Sivaprasad.

These vessels will help in securing the nation's coast by patrolling within the exclusive economic zone and coastal patrol, carrying out anti-smuggling, anti-piracy and search and rescue operations, and for fisheries protection and monitoring.

The construction of the indigenous aircraft carrier is progressing at the shipyard. It has also constructed a deck cargo and launch barge for National Petroleum Construction Company, Abu Dhabi.

A technology demonstration vessel for an entity of the Government of India and two Ro-Ro vessels for Kochi corporation are also under construction.

http://m.timesofindia.com/city/kochi/CSL-delivers-vessel-to-Coast-Guard/articleshow/54455273.cms

@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @anant_s @MilSpec @Agent_47

Aadesh Class Patrol Vessel delivered 91 days ahead of schedule.

RELIANCE beats GSL and L&T to grab coast guard contract. 

Reliance Defence & Engineering (RDEL) has emerged as the lowest bidder for building 14 fast-patrol vessels for Indian Coast Guard valued at Rs 920 crore. Goa Shipyard Limited was the L2 bidder while L&T L3 bidder.The vessels will be designed in-house and built by the company at its Pipavav Shipyard.

RDEL's senior confirmed the development and told Business Standard, ''The company is hopeful of signing the contract soon.''

The fast patrol vessels are primarily designed for patrolling anti-smuggling and anti-terrorist operations, fisheries protection and search and rescue. Besides, these vessels support Navy during wartime as a coastal convoy escort and a communication link.

http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...ls-for-indian-coast-guard-116092100905_1.html

Visakhapatnam: Within one week of inducting Indian Coast Guard fast patrol vessel (FPV) Rani Gaidinliu, the Coast Guard has inducted one more fast patrol vessel ICGS Atulya, which will be based at Vizag. The vessel was handed over to the Coast Guard by the Cochin Shipyard Limited on Tuesday andn will soon arrive in the port city.
The vessel Atulya meaning 'Incredible' is of a length of 50 meters and can achieve a maximum speed of 35 knots. It is fitted with communication, navigational equipment and a 40/60 Bofors gun on board as main armament.

http://m.timesofindia.com/city/visa...-gets-another-vessel/articleshow/54437887.cms

@AugenBlick @Star Wars @GuardianRED @arp2041 @DesiGuy1403 @itachii @nik141993 @Marxist @Glorino @noksss @jbgt90 @Skull and Bones @Kraitcorp @Perpendicular @proud_indian @Mustang06 @Param @Local_Legend @Ali Zadi @hellfire @egodoc222 @CorporateAffairs @Major Shaitan Singh @jha @SmilingBuddha @#hydra# @danish_vij @[Bregs] @Skillrex @Hephaestus @SR-91 @Techy @litefire @R!CK @zebra7 @GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @Water Car Engineer @fsayed @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @proud_indian

HomeIndiaIndia News


No ship robberies in Indian waters in 3 months: Coast Guard
The number of incidents involving ship robberies from January to May this year had doubled to 12 from a year ago. Eight of these incidents occurred in waters off Kandla in India.
BY: PTI | SINGAPORE |
Published On:September 20, 2016 2:02 Pm

Indian Coast Guard has helped control ship robberies in Indian waters as no incidents of piracy have been reported in the past three months, according to a Singapore-based regional group to enhance cooperation against piracy in Asia.
“India has strengthened patrol and surveillance, and there were no incidents since May,” said Masafumi Kuroki, Executive Director of Regional Cooperation Agreement on Combating Piracy and Armed Robbery against Ships in Asia (ReCAAP).
The number of incidents involving ship robberies from January to May this year had doubled to 12 from a year ago. Eight of these incidents occurred in waters off Kandla in India.
It was the highest number of incidents in Indian waters in five years, Kuroki said, adding 92 per cent of the incidents were of minor category by unarmed men who escaped empty-handed on being sighted by ship crew.
On February 22, the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) chased an unlit fishing boat and arrested eight perpetrators with crime-committing tools, he said.
In response to the increase in incidents at certain ports and anchorages in India since January, the ICG had intensified its sea patrolling activities especially during hours of darkness, noted the ReCAAP. 
Overall, the situation of piracy and armed robbery against ships in Asia continued to improve with no incident of abduction of crew and hijacking of ships, said ReCAAP in its August monthly report.
The group reported 54 incidents of piracy in Asian waters between January and August this year, down 64 per cent from 151 for the same period a year ago.
ReCAAP is the first regional government-to-government agreement to promote and enhance cooperation against piracy and armed robbery in Asia. So far, 20 countries have become Contracting Parties to the group.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ndian-waters-in-3-months-coast-guard-3040520/

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## GuardianRED

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> CSL delivers vessel to Coast Guard
> 
> Sep 22, 2016, 05.28AM IST TNN
> 
> KOCHI: The Cochin Shipyard Ltd (CSL) on Wednesday delivered ICGS ATULYA, the 19th and the penultimate vessel in the 20 fast-patrol vessel series being built for the Indian Coast Guard. The vessel was delivered 91 days ahead of the contractual deadline.
> 
> The protocol of delivery and acceptance was signed between CSL director (operations) Suresh Babu N V and commanding officer (designate) of the vessel Commandant (JG) S Sivaprasad.
> 
> These vessels will help in securing the nation's coast by patrolling within the exclusive economic zone and coastal patrol, carrying out anti-smuggling, anti-piracy and search and rescue operations, and for fisheries protection and monitoring.
> 
> The construction of the indigenous aircraft carrier is progressing at the shipyard. It has also constructed a deck cargo and launch barge for National Petroleum Construction Company, Abu Dhabi.
> 
> A technology demonstration vessel for an entity of the Government of India and two Ro-Ro vessels for Kochi corporation are also under construction.
> 
> http://m.timesofindia.com/city/kochi/CSL-delivers-vessel-to-Coast-Guard/articleshow/54455273.cms
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @anant_s @MilSpec @Agent_47
> 
> Aadesh Class Patrol Vessel delivered 91 days ahead of schedule.
> 
> RELIANCE beats GSL and L&T to grab coast guard contract.
> 
> Reliance Defence & Engineering (RDEL) has emerged as the lowest bidder for building 14 fast-patrol vessels for Indian Coast Guard valued at Rs 920 crore. Goa Shipyard Limited was the L2 bidder while L&T L3 bidder.The vessels will be designed in-house and built by the company at its Pipavav Shipyard.
> 
> RDEL's senior confirmed the development and told Business Standard, ''The company is hopeful of signing the contract soon.''
> 
> The fast patrol vessels are primarily designed for patrolling anti-smuggling and anti-terrorist operations, fisheries protection and search and rescue. Besides, these vessels support Navy during wartime as a coastal convoy escort and a communication link.
> 
> http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...ls-for-indian-coast-guard-116092100905_1.html
> 
> Visakhapatnam: Within one week of inducting Indian Coast Guard fast patrol vessel (FPV) Rani Gaidinliu, the Coast Guard has inducted one more fast patrol vessel ICGS Atulya, which will be based at Vizag. The vessel was handed over to the Coast Guard by the Cochin Shipyard Limited on Tuesday andn will soon arrive in the port city.
> The vessel Atulya meaning 'Incredible' is of a length of 50 meters and can achieve a maximum speed of 35 knots. It is fitted with communication, navigational equipment and a 40/60 Bofors gun on board as main armament.
> 
> http://m.timesofindia.com/city/visa...-gets-another-vessel/articleshow/54437887.cms
> 
> @AugenBlick @Star Wars @GuardianRED @arp2041 @DesiGuy1403 @itachii @nik141993 @Marxist @Glorino @noksss @jbgt90 @Skull and Bones @Kraitcorp @Perpendicular @proud_indian @Mustang06 @Param @Local_Legend @Ali Zadi @hellfire @egodoc222 @CorporateAffairs @Major Shaitan Singh @jha @SmilingBuddha @#hydra# @danish_vij @[Bregs] @Skillrex @Hephaestus @SR-91 @Techy @litefire @R!CK @zebra7 @GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @Water Car Engineer @fsayed @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @proud_indian
> 
> HomeIndiaIndia News
> 
> 
> No ship robberies in Indian waters in 3 months: Coast Guard
> The number of incidents involving ship robberies from January to May this year had doubled to 12 from a year ago. Eight of these incidents occurred in waters off Kandla in India.
> BY: PTI | SINGAPORE |
> Published On:September 20, 2016 2:02 Pm
> 
> Indian Coast Guard has helped control ship robberies in Indian waters as no incidents of piracy have been reported in the past three months, according to a Singapore-based regional group to enhance cooperation against piracy in Asia.
> “India has strengthened patrol and surveillance, and there were no incidents since May,” said Masafumi Kuroki, Executive Director of Regional Cooperation Agreement on Combating Piracy and Armed Robbery against Ships in Asia (ReCAAP).
> The number of incidents involving ship robberies from January to May this year had doubled to 12 from a year ago. Eight of these incidents occurred in waters off Kandla in India.
> It was the highest number of incidents in Indian waters in five years, Kuroki said, adding 92 per cent of the incidents were of minor category by unarmed men who escaped empty-handed on being sighted by ship crew.
> On February 22, the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) chased an unlit fishing boat and arrested eight perpetrators with crime-committing tools, he said.
> In response to the increase in incidents at certain ports and anchorages in India since January, the ICG had intensified its sea patrolling activities especially during hours of darkness, noted the ReCAAP.
> Overall, the situation of piracy and armed robbery against ships in Asia continued to improve with no incident of abduction of crew and hijacking of ships, said ReCAAP in its August monthly report.
> The group reported 54 incidents of piracy in Asian waters between January and August this year, down 64 per cent from 151 for the same period a year ago.
> ReCAAP is the first regional government-to-government agreement to promote and enhance cooperation against piracy and armed robbery in Asia. So far, 20 countries have become Contracting Parties to the group.
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ndian-waters-in-3-months-coast-guard-3040520/


Ship Robbers? That is the term they are using? damn it is like the article is written by a 1st standard child!

Interesting that Reliance has won is contract!. didn't they just won another. What is the status of the previous NOPV order? will they deliver on time?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxbat Alok



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

GuardianRED said:


> Ship Robbers? That is the term they are using? damn it is like the article is written by a 1st standard child!
> 
> Interesting that Reliance has won is contract!. didn't they just won another. What is the status of the previous NOPV order? will they deliver on time?



The Naval OPV tender is delayed as of today. First of the 5 vessels is expected by this year end.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

INDIAN RED TAPE AT ITS BEST @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @anant_s @MilSpec

Fate of Coast Guard Academy at Irinave hangs in balance 28 Sep 2016, 12:12 pm


Azhikode: The first Coast Guard Academy in the state at Irinave in Kannur district is still to find the light of the day. The project is getting delayed indefinitely due to funds crunch and non-approval from the Kerala Coastal Zone Management Authority. The Coastal Management Authority has said that no projects would be allowed to be taken up on the banks of the Valapattanam river which is rich in mangrove cultivation.
The academy was planned to be built in the Pappinissery-Irinave region where 164.22 acres of land was acquired for the project. The foundation stone was laid by the then Defence minister A K Antony in 2011 and the government had earmarked Rs 600 crore for it. It was also announced that the project would be completed within 2 years.


After conducting environmental studies, there was a direction to seek the permission of the Coastal Zone Management Authority. The officials visited the place and also submitted the report. But nothing came up after that.
Though 5 years have passed since the laying of the foundation stone, no works have begun on the project site. The land was raised filing it with soil and a fencing put in place with a name board of Coast Guard Academy and a gate installed. A security guard too was appointed.
Port minister K Babu had announced then that the sand obtained from the dredging operations at Azhikkal port could be used for filling up the project site. Besides the Coastal Guard, the academy has also aimed to give training to CISF, Marine Police and CRPF. The project also includes a helipad, warehouse, parade ground, swimming pool and staff quarters.
The government had given the coastal land at Irinave, acquired for setting up a thermal plant and a cement plant, for the Coastal Academy free of cost. The decision to set up the academy was arrived taking the closeness of the Ezhimala Naval Academy and the Azhikkal port. Even the defence department officials are tightlipped over the fate of the project.

http://english.mathrubhumi.com/mobi...ve-hangs-in-balance-kannur-irinave--1.1387679

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Surgical strikes: In Gujarat, Coast Guard and BSF on high alert but border villagers will stay home
Vijay Rupani said the government had instructed the administration in all the three districts to provide all necessary assistance to the BSF, Coast Guard, Navy and Army, as and when required.
BY: EXPRESS NEWS SERVICE | AHMEDABAD/RAJKOT |
Updated: September 30, 2016 8:30 Am

Security agencies in Gujarat, which shares a 508 km border with Pakistan, were put on high alert on Thursday. While the BSF intensified patrolling on the land border, the Coast Guard have been asked to maintain vigil in the sea, official sources said Thursday.
Gujarat Deputy Chief Minister Nitin Patel said, “Following the surgical strikes, high alert has been sounded across Gujarat, specially in the three districts — Banaskantha, Patan and Kutch — that share border with Pakistan. Coastal police stations have also been alerted to increase the vigil.”
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-but-border-villagers-will-stay-home-3056966/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Coast Guard Rescue Two FisherMen

Port Blair
1 Oct 2016
Indian Coast Guard conducted a sea-air coordinated operation on 30 Sep -01 Oct to search for a missing fishing dinghy MV-WFW-10 with 02 fishermen, Anoop Mandal and Ajit Roy of Memyo Wandoor onboard. The dinghy had sailed from Wandoor harbor at 0500 Hrs on 28 Sep and the Asst Director (Fisheries) south Andaman Zone intimated Coast Guard at 1500 Hrs on 30 Sep regarding the missing vessel.
On receipt of the information, the Coast Guard Maritime Rescue Coordination Centre activated search grid and diverted Coast Guard Ship Kanaklata Barua on patrol in area to commence search. Coast Guard Helicopter was also launched at 1530 Hrs from Port Blair to augment the effort and the search for the missing dinghy continued through the night. On 01 Oct Coast Guard helicopter sortie was again launched in the morning hours and sighted the dinghy approximately 12 Nautical miles from Wandoor. The dinghy had been adrift since 29 Sep due to engine failure. The 02 fisherman on board were safely evacuated and airlifted to Port Blair to be received by the members of fishermen welfare association and relatives. The Coast Guard maritime rescue Coordination Centre Port Blair is manned round the clock and any information regarding maritime distress/ rescue can be intimated on toll free no. 1554, a communication from PRO Coast Guard said here today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Indian Coast Guard Ship 'Sarathi', third ship in the series of six Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPV) arrived in Kochi, its base port for operations. The ship was accorded a formal reception while being berthed at Naval Jetty.

Rear Admiral R B Pandit, chief of staff, HQSNC was the chief guest at the occasion. Dy Inspector General M V Pathak, Commander, Coast Guard Dist.(Kerala and Mahe) and other senior officers were present during the ceremony. ICGS Sarathi was commissioned at Goa by Rajnath Singh, Union Home Minister on September 9. The OPV arrived in Kochi on Tuesday. ‘Sarathi' meaning ‘Charioteer' is a projection of Indian Coast Guard's will and commitment 'To Serve and protect' the maritime interest of the nation, a release said here.

OPV features

The 105 meters OPV which has been designed and built indigenously by Goa Shipyard Ltd, is fitted with most advanced state-of-the-art navigation and communication equipment, sensors and machineries, the release said.
The features include 30 mm CRN 91 Naval Gun, Integrated Bridge System(IBS), Integrated Machinery Control System (IMCS), Power Management System(PMS) and High Power External Fire Fighting System. The ship is designed to carry one twin engine Light Helicopter and five high speed boats including two Quick Reaction Inflatable Boats for swift boarding operations, search and rescue, law enforcement and maritime patrol. The ship is also capable of carrying pollution response equipment to contain oil spill at sea.
The ship draws 2,500 tons (GRT) propelled by two 9,100 KW diesel engines to attain a maximum speed of 26 Knots and have an endurance of 6,500 NM at economical speed. The sustenance and reach coupled with the latest and modern equipment and systems, provides her the capability to perform the role of a command platform and accomplish all Coast Guard charter of duties.


Safeguarding maritime interests 

The ship on joining the Coast Guard Fleet has been based at Kochi and will form part of the Naval Training Squadron. In addition, the ship will be deployed for the EEZ surveillance and other duties to safeguard the maritime interests of India especially Kerala Coast. Presently, Indian Coast Guard has a fleet of 123 Ships/ boats and further 68 ships/boats which are at various stages of construction at different shipyards. With the commissioning of this vessel, the Indian Coast Guard capabilities on Western Seaboard will be further strengthened and ensure that the emerging security challenges in maritime Zone of India are met.
During his interaction with the crew of ICGS Sarathi, Rear Admiral R B Pandit appreciated the capability of the state-of-art platform and the crew manning it. He congratulated the Commanding Officer Commandant Atul Joshi and his dedicated team towards successful commissioning and achieving operational prowess in the shortest possible time.

http://www.newindianexpress.com/cit.../sarathi-reaches-kochi-shores-1525402--2.html


@Penguin Sir is the 30mm canon good enough for an OPV of this size , considering the environment it may face , and threats too. Also that some of previous vessels of coast guard did had a 76mm SRGM , why was it discontinued ? 
Shouldn't it be armed with a minimum of a SRGM?

@Abingdonboy @anant_s @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @Penguin Sir is the 30mm canon good enough for an OPV of this size , considering the environment it may face , and threats too. Also that some of previous vessels of coast guard did had a 76mm SRGM , why was it discontinued ?Shouldn't it be armed with a minimum of a SRGM?


Depends on the requirements and purse of the customer.
Why would you need a 76mm gun?

Goa Shipyard offers 2 versions of the same 105m vessel, which differ - among other things - in armament.
http://www.goashipyard.co.in/products_specialized_products_105_m_advanced_offshore_patrol_vessel.asp
http://www.goashipyard.co.in/produc...5_m_naval_advanced_offshore_patrol_vessel.asp

Please note that the customer here is the Indian Coast Guard.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samarth-class_offshore_patrol_vessel

The Indian navy also operates OPVs, which are similar.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saryu-class_patrol_vessel

Clearly, while they both (wisely) use the same basic ship, the requirements of the Navy differ from those of the Coast Guard and hence the armament. For the navy, these are low-end ships. For the Coast Guard, these are high end ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Indian Coast Guard’s Pollution Control Vessel in Colombo
Tue, 2016-10-11 07:31 — editor
Colombo, 11 October, (Asiantribune.com):
Samudra Paheredar, a state-of-the art Pollution Control Vessel of the Indian Coast Guard, is on its maiden visit to Colombo from 10-11 October 2016. 
During its halt in Colombo, the ship’s crew will participate in professional, training and sports interactions with Sri Lanka Coast Guard personnel, which are aimed at strengthening ties and mutual understanding between the two Coast Guards. The ship will also conduct practical training in harbour and at sea for Sri Lanka Navy and Coast Guard personnel in the highly specialized field of Pollution Response.
The visit of ICGS Samudra Paheredar is expected to provide Sri Lankan agencies with an insight into Indian Coast Guard’s capabilities and best practices in the field of Pollution Response. This would allow the two countries to develop greater confidence to work together at sea in the event of any disaster or contingency.
The indigenously built Samudra Paheredar is designed to respond to major marine pollution contingencies both in harbors and offshore areas.
With its modern Pollution Response equipment, the ship is capable of containing major oil spills, recovering, and storing large quantities of recovered pollutants onboard. An experienced team of personnel specialized in Pollution Response handle the pollution control operations of the ship.
Samudra Paheredar has a crew of over 100 personnel and is commanded by Deputy Inspector General Deepak Raj Sharma.
- Asian Tribune -
http://www.asiantribune.com/node/89574


----------



## wiseone2

Penguin said:


> Depends on the requirements and purse of the customer.
> Why would you need a 76mm gun?
> 
> Goa Shipyard offers 2 versions of the same 105m vessel, which differ - among other things - in armament.
> http://www.goashipyard.co.in/products_specialized_products_105_m_advanced_offshore_patrol_vessel.asp
> http://www.goashipyard.co.in/produc...5_m_naval_advanced_offshore_patrol_vessel.asp
> 
> Please note that the customer here is the Indian Coast Guard.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samarth-class_offshore_patrol_vessel
> 
> The Indian navy also operates OPVs, which are similar.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saryu-class_patrol_vessel
> 
> Clearly, while they both (wisely) use the same basic ship, the requirements of the Navy differ from those of the Coast Guard and hence the armament. For the navy, these are low-end ships. For the Coast Guard, these are high end ships.



interesting observation


----------



## Penguin

wiseone2 said:


> interesting observation


See Italy's Sirio class OPV (which stated life as Nuove Unità di Pattugliamento d'Altura aka NUPA) and _Comandanti_ class (started life as Nuove Unità Minori Combattenti aka NUMC). The construction of the NUPA units is based largely on that of the NUMC units, which have the same hull and similar superstructure but built with stealth features. These two classes of ships share logistics, interoperability, features of the combat system and integrated telecommunications systems
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sirio-class_patrol_vessel

NUPA/Sirio





NUMC/ Commandante Fulgosi






There probably are more ships on offer that come in versions light and heavy OPV versions.e.g. Spanish Navantia Avante 2200 Combatant and Avante 2200 Patrol (see also Venezuala navy Guaiqueri class aka POVZEE _Patrullero Oceánico de Vigilancia de la Zona Económica Exclusiva_)
http://www.navantia.es/interior.php?id_sec=3&id_pag=281

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

Penguin said:


> See Italy's Sirio class OPV (which stated life as Nuove Unità di Pattugliamento d'Altura aka NUPA) and _Comandanti_ class (started life as Nuove Unità Minori Combattenti aka NUMC). The construction of the NUPA units is based largely on that of the NUMC units, which have the same hull and similar superstructure but built with stealth features. These two classes of ships share logistics, interoperability, features of the combat system and integrated telecommunications systems
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sirio-class_patrol_vessel
> 
> NUPA/Sirio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NUMC/ Commandante Fulgosi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There probably are more ships on offer that come in versions light and heavy OPV versions.e.g. Spanish Navantia Avante 2200 Combatant and Avante 2200 Patrol (see also Venezuala navy Guaiqueri class aka POVZEE _Patrullero Oceánico de Vigilancia de la Zona Económica Exclusiva_)
> http://www.navantia.es/interior.php?id_sec=3&id_pag=281



In general would navies need large numbers of Coast Guard size vessels ?


----------



## Penguin

wiseone2 said:


> In general would navies need large numbers of Coast Guard size vessels ?


No, because Coast Guard generally isn't necessarily part of the Navy and Military, and it has widely different *responsibilities *in different countries. Still, a typical coast guard's functions are distinct from typical functions of both the _navy_ (a pure military force) and a _transportation police_ (a civilian law enforcement agency). 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coast_guard

(Anti-)Piracy is one of those things that drives towards larger ships > international committments + high seas. The introduction of the EEZ concept is another > international law > resource management rights and obligations > higher seas than just territorial waters and contiguous zone.

I would also think geography matters: nations with extensive river delta systems flowing out to sea may have different issues than e.g. island nations or nations with more 'solid' coastlines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-December, 2016 14:30 IST
Coast Guards 

The coastal security review is carried out periodically through National Committee on Strengthening Maritime and Coastal Security against threats from the Sea (NCSMCS) under the Chairmanship of Cabinet Secretary and Steering Committee under the Chairpersonship of the Secretary (Border Management), Ministry of Home Affairs where all coastal States / UTs are its members, wherein all relevant matters of coastal security are discussed.

In an expanding organization like Coast Guard, augmentation of ships, aircraft, infrastructure, equipment and manpower is an ongoing process to maintain the coastal security of the country.  At present, Coast Guard assets have increased from 60 ships / Interceptor Boats / Air Cushion Vehicles in early 2009 to 125 in 2016. The air assets have also been increased with the current fleet of 62 aircraft compared to 46 aircraft in 2009. *Coast Guard has 42 stations at different locations along the coast line and island territories in comparison to 22 stations in 2009.* The sanctioned strength of Coast Guard has increased from 8,006 to 15,714 at present. Further, Static radars have been installed along the Indian Coastline for electronic surveillance of vessel traffic. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Smt Jayshreeben Patel in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

(January 1 to December 31, 2015). Indian Coast Guard has a force level of 55Ships, 64 Boats/ Hovercraft and 62 Aircraft to carry out regular surveillance of the Maritime zones of India. 1 Offshore Patrol Vessel(OPV), 01 Pollution Control Vessel (PCV), 7Fast Patrol Vessels (FPVs) and 11 Interceptor Boats (IBs) have joined the Coast Guard fleet in 2015

Commissioning of Interceptor Boats(IBs):11 Interceptor Boats(IBs) namely,C-414, C-415, C-430, C-416, C-417, C-155,C-418, C-419, C-420, C-421 and C-422 have been commissioned during the year 2015 .

Commissioning of Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV):One OPV namely Indian Coast Guard Ship (ICGS) Samarth has been commissioned on November 10, 2015.

Induction of Pollution Control Vessel (PCV):One PCV namely ICGS Samudra Pavak has been inducted on December 9, 2015.

Commissioning of Fast Patrol Vessels(FPVs):Seven Fast Patrol Vessles, namely ICGS Amogh, ICGS Anagh, ICGS Ankit, ICGS Anmol,ICGS Apoorva, ICGS Rani Durgavati and ICGS
Arinjay have been commissioned during the year 2015.

The third of the series of five IPVs, “ICGS Rani Durgavati”,for Indian Coast Guard, was handed over on June 1, 2015. It is a light armed surface vessel capable of operation inshore and around island territories.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2016 15:35 IST
*Engagement of Maritime Forces of Friendly Nations *

The Government has taken various steps to engage maritime forces of friendly nations at multiple levels. The Indian Navy conducts staff talks with 18 navies and Executive Steering Group (ESG) meetings with two more. The Indian Coast Guard has entered into Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) and Memorandum of Cooperation (MoC) with the Coast Guards and maritime agencies of 5 friendly countries for combating transnational crime, sharing of search and rescue information and pollution response. In addition, Indian Navy also conducts hydrographic courses for personnel of friendly nations at National Institute of Hydrography (NIH), Goa, National Hydrographic office, Dehradun and onboard naval ships.

A large number of initiatives have been undertaken by the Government to strengthen maritime and coastal security, which inter-alia include setting up of Joint Operation Centres, establishing a National Command, Control, Communications and Intelligence (NC3I) Network, creation of a specialized force Sagar Prahari Bal and setting up chain of 46 static sensors for coastal security. All the above initiatives taken by the Government aim at protecting and utilizing the vast maritime resources for the development of the country.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Nalin Kumar Kateel and Shri B.N Chandrappa in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 14:39 IST
*Coast Guard Stations *

List of Coast Guard stations in the country is as below

State / UT 
Station

Delhi
Delhi

Gujarat
Gandhinagar
Porbandar
Okha
Jakhau
Vadinar
Veraval
Mundra
Pipavav

Maharashtra
Mumbai
Murud Janjira
Ratnagiri
Dahanu

Goa
Goa

Karnataka
New Mangalore
Karwar

Kerala
Kochi
Vizhinjam
Beypore

Lakshadweep & Minicoy
Kavaratti
Minicoy
Androth

Tamil Nadu
Chennai
Mandapam

Tuticorin

Puducherry
Puducherry
Karaikal

Andhra Pradesh
Vizag
Kakinada
Krishnapatnam
Nizampatnam

Odhisha
Paradip
Gopalpur

West Bengal
Haldia
Kolkata
Frazerganj

Andaman & Nicobar
Port Blair
Diglipur
Campbell Bay
Hutbay
Mayabunder
Kamorta

Total:-42 Coast Guard Stations


Modernisation of Coast Guard units including assets and equipments is an ongoing process based on requirement for which adequate funds are provided. Coast Guard envisages surface platforms to grow from the present strength of 125 to 150 by 2018. Similarly, aircraft strength is expected to grow from the present 62 to 100 by 2020. These ships & aircraft will be based at Coast Guard Stations, including Coast Guard stations operating from Tamil Nadu.  Funds allocated for the purpose during the last three years to Regional Headquarters, Chennai are as under:

Year -Funds allocated(Rs. in crore)

2015-16-177.31
2014-15-154.54
2013-14-109.61


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. K Kamaraj in Lok Sabha today.

*DM/NAMPI/RAJ*








Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 14:52 IST
*Shortage of Employees and Officers in Coast Guard *

In an expanding organization like Indian Coast Guard, recruitment of Officers and Enrolled Personnel is an ongoing process.  At present the borne strength of Indian Coast Guard is 12585, against the sanctioned strength of 15714. The remaining 3129 posts are vacant, which is 20% of the sanctioned strength. Post 26/11 Mumbai terrorist attack, Indian Coast Guard has witnessed rapid expansion and the induction / recruitment of manpower. The recruitment process has been fast tracked and approximately 130 Officers and 720 EPs are being recruited every year.


In order to tide over the existing manpower shortages, following additional actions have been initiated:


· The average intake post 26/11 has been 130 officers and 720 Enrolled Personnel per year which is almost 100% increase as compared to the period pre 26/11.

· Re-employment of Indian Naval Short Service Commission officers.

· Re-empoyment of Law Officers from Army.

· Re-employment of Musician cadre sailors / jawans from Indian Navy / Army.

· Deputation of Motor Transport Drivers from Indian Army.

· Revision of Manning Plan for optimizing combat readiness of all platforms.

· Maintaining liaison with Staff Selection Commission for timely sponsoring of candidates / recruitment of Civilian employees and also filling up vacancies through direct recruitment process and through deputation.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Mansukhbhai Dhanjibhai Vasava and Shri Prataprao Jadhav in Lok Sabha today.

*DM/NAMPI/RAJ*


----------



## Hindustani78

*The boat was located 25 nm of the coast off Puri on December 26. *

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ermen-from-mid-sea-off-paradip-coast-4447244/
By: PTI | Bhubaneswar | Publishedecember 27, 2016 4:41 pm

The Coast Guard rescued six crew members of a fishing boat that had developed technical snag at sea about 80 nautical miles south of Paradip in Odisha, officials said Tuesday. The Coast Guard, Paradip was informed by the president of Odisha Marine Fish Producers Association about the boat ‘Om Mangala Maa’ with six crew had become disabled in the sea while fishing.

“An extensive search and rescue operation was launched by the Indian Coast Guard on December 25. ICG Vajra on patrol was directed to undertake search along the coast and Coast Guard Dornier was launched for a sea-air coordinated search operation,” they said.

The boat was located 25 nm of the coast off Puri on December 26. All six crew on board have been reported safe and provided with initial first aid, they said.

It was informed by the crew that the engine of the boat had developed snag due to faulty fuel injector pump. Since the repair of the boat was not feasible at sea, the boat was towed by the coast guard ship to Paradip yesterday. The boat along with its crew were handed over to the owner at Paradip today.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...n-shipyard-delivers-patrol-vessels-early.html
*Updated *Dec 31, 2016, 7:40 am IST
The 20th fast patrol vessel named ICGS Ayush, the last in the series, was given on Friday, three months ahead of the scheduled date.




Cochin Shipyard Ltd (Photo: ochinshipyard.com/)
*Kochi:* The Cochin Shipyard Ltd has completed the delivery of 20 fast patrol vessels for the Indian Coast Guard three months ahead of schedule.

The work was awarded to CSL in 2010 and the shipyard supplied the first vessel after three years in 2013. Thereafter, the CLS supplied the vessels within two months’ interval and gave them ahead of schedule from the 13th vessel onwards.

The 20th fast patrol vessel named ICGS Ayush, the last in the series, was given on Friday, three months ahead of the scheduled date. 

The delivery and acceptance was signed between Mr N.V. Suresh Babu, Director (Operations), CSL, and Commandant (JG) Asheesh Sharma, Commanding Officer (Designate) of the vessel, in the presence of Madhu S. Nair, Chairman and Managing Director, DIG Arun Shrivastav, Coast Guard and other senior officials.

These vessels with a length of 50 metres and a beam of 7.6 metres are small in size compared to the large ones that CSL had been building.

The designing and building these ships had posed challenges to the yard as these are extremely weight sensitive.

The CSL has achieved excellent weight control on these ships right through the building process resulting in the difference between the design weight and actual weight.

All the vessels have achieved speeds in excess of the contracted speed and surpassed the expectations of Indian Coast Guard with regard to performance, a CSL release said.

The fast patrol vessels help in securing Indian waters by patrolling within the Exclusive Economic Zone, coastal patrol, carrying out anti-smuggling, anti-piracy, search and rescue operations and for fisheries protection and monitoring.

The ship will also play a secondary role of providing a communication link and escort coastal convoys in times of hostilities and war.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/icg-evacuates-sick-indian-crew-from-merchant-ship-4491498/
By: PTI | Visakhapatnam | Published:January 25, 2017 7:49 pm
Indian Coast Guard (ICG) on Wednesday undertook medical evacuation of a sick Indian crew from merchant ship Panamax-4 approximately 50 kms into Bay of Bengal, while the vessel was enroute Paradip in Odisha. “The Coast Guard, Vizag received request to evacuate 26 year old Ishitiyak Ahmed, who required urgent medical help as his condition was deteriorating,” a release issued by ICG said here.

ICG ship Arnvesh on routine mission was diverted to reach the vessel but realising the emergency, Coast Guard pressed its helicopter Chetak for evacuation, it said. Despite low visibility, the helicopter piloted by Commandant R Ramesh managed to land onboard the merchant vessel, said the release.

The patient was evacuated, brought to Vizag and admitted to a hospital here. His condition is reported to be stable, the release said.

During last one year ICG has saved 24 lives in four operations undertaken off Andhra coast, the release added.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
01-February, 2017 10:06 IST
*PM greets Indian Coast Guard personnel, on their Foundation Day *

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi has greeted Indian Coast Guard personnel, on their Foundation Day.


“Greetings to Indian Coast Guard personnel on their Foundation Day. They are diligently and bravely guarding our coasts”, the Prime Minister said.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

A Coast Guard ship and a helicopter during a routine sortie along the Vizag coast. | Photo Credit: C.V.Subrahmanya

VISAKHAPATNAM: February 01, 2017 00:53 IST
Updated: February 01, 2017 00:53 IST

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...e-for-Coast-Guard-by-2018/article17125375.ece

 
*Government may allot land by June, says Commander Harbola*

The long-pending demand for an air enclave for the Coast Guard Headquarters for Andhra Pradesh in Visakhapatnam is likely to become a reality by the end of 2018.

"We have put everything in place and now it is awaiting the nod,” said Coast Guard Commander for Andhra Pradesh, Anil Kumar Harbola, here on Tuesday. Interacting with the media on the occasion of the 40th Coast Guard Day, he said if things fell in place at the right time then the State government could allot the required land by June 2017.

According to him, around 10 acres had already been identified near the Visakhapatnam airport, which was required for setting up the air enclave.

“We are expecting the government to allot the land by this June. It would take minimum one to one-and-half-years for completing the enclave once the construction starts,” Mr. Harbola said.

At present, the deployment of Coast Guard aircraft was being done from the Regional Headquarters in Chennai or from Bhubaneswar. Once the air enclave gets operational, surveillance aircraft such as Dorniers could be deployed at the enclave, he added. 

He said the issues pertaining to the land had been sorted out and the clearances obtained.

*Five more ships*

On the strengthening of the fleet in Visakhapatnam, Mr. Harbola said in the next four to five years five ships, including two off-shore patrol vessels and three fast patrol vessels, would be added to the A.P. coast to the existing fleet of 13 ships and one aircraft. 

This apart, two interceptor boats were also likely to be added. 

At present, around 100 officers and about 800 sailors were operating in the A.P. region, which includes Nizampatnam, Krishnapatnam and Kakinada apart from the headquarters in Visakhapatnam, he added.

Two interceptor boats are also on the cards.

*Raising Day celebration*

Admitting that there was a space constraint, Mr. Harbola said to the existing 400-metre jetty, construction of an additional 150-metre jetty was in the pipeline, for which negotiations were going on with officials of the VPT and the government.

As part of the 40th Coast Guard Day, a series of events such as painting competition for school children and boat race for fishermen were held during the week.

According to Mr. Harbola, CG was initiated in 1977 with seven boats and now there were as many as 162 ships which include Advanced Off-shore Patrol Vessel, Off-shore Patrol Vessel, Pollution Control Vessel. The air arm consisted of 62 aircraft, including Dorniers, Dhruv and a few other maritime surveillance aircraft, said the commander of Coast Guard.

The CG had been actively performing Search and Rescue (SAR) operations, coastal and offshore security, anti-poaching, anti-smuggling operations and protection of the marine environment, he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/other-states/Indian-Coast-Guard-turns-41/article17147566.ece

MUMBAI: The Indian Coast Guard (ICG) western region has said that it is building up capabilities to safeguard the coastline and that 2016 was an incident-free year for maritime security.

The ICG was founded in 1977. It celebrated its 41st Raising Day on Wednesday.

The statement claimed that during 2016, ICG’s western region saved 124 lives by undertaking 55 search and rescue missions and 11 medical evacuations at sea, with the support of Maritime Rescue Coordination Centre (MRCC), Mumbai.

“Post 26/11, ICG has been steadily expanding in terms of operational capabilities, manpower and infrastructure,” the statement read. The armed force’s air arm has inducted twin-engine Dornier helicopters, and acquisition of medium range patrol aircraft is in process.

The ICG said, “A chain of electronic surveillance sensors have been established all along the coastline. There are 18 radar station set up under ICG western region and another 14 stations are planned under Phase– II project.”


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...s-operation-for-olive-ridley-turtles-4506342/
By: PTI | Kendrapara | Published:February 3, 2017 7:34 pm
The Indian Coast Guard has launched ‘Operation Oliva’ along the sea waters of Gahirmatha Marine Sanctuary here as part of its mission to ensure safe mid-sea breeding of Olive Ridley turtles and to intercept intruding fishing vessels. In a joint effort with the state forest department, the turtle conservation programme is in full swing to keep a vigil on illegal fishing along the turtle concentration zone, Commandant (operation), Deputy Inspector General of Coast Guard, Odisha, Sanjeev Deewan said.

Nearly 40 trawls have been nabbed so far on charge of trespassing into the prohibited sea waters and nearly 250 fishermen have been held for illegal fishing. The arrested fishermen were handed over to the forest department for prosecution. Last week, as many as 196 fishermen were caught and 24 trawls used by them for fishing were seized, Deewan said.

The Coast Guard has also chalked out a pro-active plan for these marine animals’ conservation with round-the-clock vigil, thereby providing adequate protection to the endangered species, he said.

Besides a ship, the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) has also pressed into service an aircraft for Operation Oliva and is keeping tab on illegal fishing in Gahirmatha marine sanctuary, the DIG said. The Coast Guard has organised interactive sessions with the fishermen community to sensitise them on the pros and cons of the embargo on fishing during the Ridleys’ nesting season, Deewan said.

“The patrol exercise for surveillance on trespassing sea-worthy trawls is on as turtles perish in large numbers after getting hit by trawl propellers. Besides, breeding animals get entangled in fishing nets and are asphyxiated to death,” he said.

“The coast guard is on alert to check trespassing of vessels. The operation to save turtles is being carried on in a coordinated manner,” he said, adding ICG ship Sarojini Naidu is maintaining round-the-clock vigil along the shoreline.

The Coast Guard patrol in turtle congregation sites would remain in force till the turtles finish laying eggs on nesting beaches, the DIG said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...rew-members-from-two-sinking-vessels-4510421/
By: Express News Service | Ahmedabad | Updated: February 6, 2017 3:57 pm 

In the last two days, The Indian Coast Guard saved at least 16 crew members after two vessels developed leaks mid-sea off the coast of Gujarat, official sources said on Monday. The first incident happened on February 4, when Coast Guard interceptor boat ICGS C-408 on routine patrol saved eight crew members from a sinking barge MV Priya. When the Coast Guard boat reached the vessel, they noticed that the barge was flooded up to bridge level and was listing to one side. The forecastle and the ship’s sides were completely submerged with only quarter deck partly visible and eight crew were stranded onboard.

The crew was guided to deploy and board the life raft of the ill-fated barge that was fast sinking. Thereafter a rope was attached to the raft and it was pulled to safety. All the eight crew members were then safely embarked onboard Coast Guard ship, provided first aid and ferried to nearby Jakhau port.

The second incident occurred on February 5, when Coast Guard boat C-409 saved the crew members of a salt barge ‘Karishma’ that had reported flooding. The barge had accumulated sea water in carriage area in view of high swell and rough seas. VHF communication was established and the master of the barge was guided to use local sea water system for de-flooding and to seal all watertight compartments to avoid any further ingress of water. On restoring stable conditions barge was safely escorted by Indian Coast Guard IB to enter Jakhau harbour.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
07-February, 2017 18:09 IST
*Establishment of Marine Police Academy *

The Government of India has decided to establish a National Marine Police Training Institute (MPTI) at Pindara Village, District Devbhoomi Dwarka, Gujarat for which, Government of Gujarat has provided land admeasuring 100 hectares (250 acres) to Ministry of Home Affairs at the site free-of-cost for the purpose. The task for establishment of MPTI has been entrusted with Bureau of Police Research & Development (BPR&D). BPR&D has engaged IIT, Madras for preparation of Preliminary Project Report for designing of jetties as part of setting up of MPTI. Based on the report, BPR&D will take up preparation of Detailed Project Report. 

This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju in a written reply to question by Shri Devusinh Chauhan in the Lok Sabha today. 

*****


----------



## Gessler

Can't wait to see the H225M in ICG service. Hope they place the orders soon enough.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
21-March, 2017 16:42 IST
*Marine Police Academy in Andhra Pradesh *

Government of India was initially considering to set up one Marine Police Training Institute each on the eastern coast and the western coast of the country. Government of Andhra Pradesh submitted a proposal for establishing a Marine Police Training Academy at Krishna district, Andhra Pradesh. However, the Government of India decided to establish only one National Marine Police Training Institute in Dwarka in the state of Gujarat.

This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Kiren Rijiju in a written reply to question by Shri Konakalla Narayana Rao in the Lok Sabha today.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...age-damaged/story-loBDbAGmJpIYkq58mMuHjO.html
A Chetak helicopter of the Coast Guard made an emergency landing, immediately after it took off, to avoid a bird hit at the Navy airport in Kochi on Tuesday.

There was no injury to the two occupants in the helicopter. However, the copter’s undercarriage was damaged during the landing, Coast Guard sources told PTI.


“After the take-off, before its forward journey, the copter made an emergency landing to avoid a bird that came in its way,” they said.


----------



## Hindustani78

A Coast Guard Chetak helicopter performed forced-landing at the Naval Air Station INS Garuda in Kochi after an aborted take-off on Tuesday

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...aged-in-emergency-landing/article17566698.ece

A Coast Guard Chetak helicopter damaged its undercarriage while performing forced-landing after an aborted take-off at the Naval Air Station INS Garuda here on Tuesday.

The helicopter, which had taken off on a routine training sortie around 10 a.m., was transiting into forward flight when it had to attempt forced-landing to avoid a bird hit. “The asymmetric landing that followed caused damage to the helicopter’s undercarriage. But the incident caused no loss of life or property,” said sources.


The two pilots of the helicopter and an aircrew diver on board at the time of the mishap had a narrow escape. The helicopter was cleared from the runway for repairs and normal flight operations continued from the naval airfield.


----------



## cerilchan

Rumours that sri lanka navy shot down indian airforce plane at bay of bengal last year is it true


----------



## Sloth 22

cerilchan said:


> Rumours that sri lanka navy shot down indian airforce plane at bay of bengal last year is it true


?? 

Which plane ?


----------



## mirage

Sloth 22 said:


> ??
> 
> Which plane ?






 this plane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...cted-in-may/story-2JBVo4Y9dRXav3PP4aWa6N.html
The Indian Coast Guard Eastern Region has received two new interceptor boats, that would be utilised for patrolling and surveillance of coastal security.

The boats, C-431 and C-432, costing Rs 23 crore each, would be manned by 12-member crew, a Coast Guard press release said here on Thursday.

On completion of extensive trials, the boats would be formally inducted into service in May and based in Chennai and Karaikal.

The boats were part of the 36 Interceptor Boats project contract signed defence ministry and Larsen and Toubro Shipyard.

To be utilised for day and night coastal patrol and surveillance, anti-terrorist and anti-smuggling operations, the boats were fitted with ultra-modern technology including sophisticated navigational and latest communication system.

The boats have a life span of more than 15 years, the release said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/hal-to-provide-32-alh-dhruv-choppers-to-navy-coast-guard-1991444.html

New Delhi: Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has signed a contract with the Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) to provide 32 advanced light helicopter Dhruv (ALH-Dhruv), said an official release on Thursday.





Of the 32 helicopters to be built by HAL, 16 each would be shared by both the services.

The Rs 8,000-crore deal includes Performance-based Logistics (PBL) support for five years for 16 helicopters for the ICG. 

Speaking on the deal, T. Suvarna Raju, Chairman and Managing Director, HAL, said: "The PBL is the purchase of logistics support as an integrated, affordable, performance package designed to optimise system readiness and meet performance goals for the product through long-term support arrangements with clear lines of authority and responsibility."

The contracts were signed by V. Natarajan, General Manager (Helicopter Division), HAL, and Jayant Sinha, Joint Secretary, Ministry of Defence, here on Wednesday.

As per the PBL contract, the responsibility for the maintenance will be with HAL and it will have to ensure the fleet availability.

The services in the past have blamed the lower availability of the aircraft to the inadequate support from the manufacturers.

The PBL envisages rewards or penalties based on the performance.

The indigenously designed and developed ALH-DHRUV is a twin-engine, multi-role, multi-mission new generation helicopter.



First Published: Thursday, March 30, 2017 - 22:47


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-April, 2017 16:44 IST
*Coast Guard’s Measures to protect Fishermen *

There have been no report about killing of any Indian fishermen by Sri Lankan Navy during the last three years. However, there are reports about an incident of firing in Palk Bay at around 2230 hrs on 06.03.2017, in which a fishing vessel from Tamil Nadu was fired upon allegedly by the Sri Lankan Navy, leading to death of an Indian fishermen. The Government of Sri Lanka has denied the involvement of their Navy in the firing incident. In a media statement, the Sri Lanka Navy has pointed out that their patrol boats are not authorized to open fire at any point on Indian fishermen transgressing into the Sri Lankan waters.

Government attaches highest importance to the safety, security and welfare of Indian fishermen. Indian Coast Guard provides assistance to Indian fishermen at sea while they are in distress through regular patrolling. It also conducts community Interaction Programmes to educate fishermen among other issues, on the perils of cross border fishing. For better accessibility, the Coast Guard has provided a toll free telephone number 1554 for search and rescue assistance to fishermen at sea.

Under operation ‘Tasha’, Indian Navy and Coast Guard ships are deployed in Palk Bay area to prevent any illegal activity and also to protect the Indian fishermen from any attack, while they are fishing in Indian waters. Indian Coast Guard have also distributed a total of 1,853 Distress Alert Transmitters (DATs) free of cost to fishermen in the coastal states of India which provide the location of a distressed fisherman to the Maritime Rescue Coordination Centre, Chennai.

Whenever any such incident of attack and consequent detention of our fishermen by the Sri Lankan authorities are reported, Government through diplomatic channels, immediately takes up the matter with the Government of Sri Lanka to ensure that the Sri Lankan authorities act with restraint and our fishermen are treated in a humane manner and are released expeditiously.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri D Raja in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...-decommissions-icgs-varad-after-27-years.html
The ship, built by Goa Shipyard Ltd, was commissioned in 1990, a Coast Guard release said.





Commanding Officer of the ship, Commandant Anwar Khan, presented the decommissioning report to Bargotra on the occasion. (Photo: Reprsentational/PTI)

*Chennai:* Coast Guard ship Varad, the eighth Vikram Class Offshore patrol vessel, has been decommissioned in Chennai after being in service for 27 years.

The ship, built by Goa Shipyard Ltd, was commissioned in 1990, a Coast Guard release said.

During the decommissioning ceremony, presided by Coast Guard Commander (East) Rajan Bargotra at the Chennai Port Trust Friday night, a guard of honour was conducted and the Coast Guard ensign was hauled down from the ship.

Commanding Officer of the ship, Commandant Anwar Khan, presented the decommissioning report to Bargotra on the occasion, the release said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.google.com/search?q=map...QsAQIPg&biw=1366&bih=657#imgrc=hzFefwlDjIhdhM:
TWO FISHERMEN were killed, seven others were rescued while one went missing after their boats were trapped in sea currents off Jafrabad coast in Amreli in the early hours of Monday. The first incident was reported off Katpar coast in Mahuva taluka of Bhavnagar. Pipavav marine police said that eight fishermen on board fishing trawler Bhatwati Prasad set sail from Jafrabad port at around 4:30 pm on Sunday. But they dropped anchor of Katpar coast at around 8:30 pm due to rough sea and strong winds. “But the sea and weather worsened and all of a sudden our boat overturned and we all fell overboard,” Manu Bambhaniya told Pipavav marine police on Tuesday.

After the trawler overturned, Manu Bambhaniya and fellow fishermen—Chetan Shiyal, his brother Dipak, Vinod Baraiya, Yogesh Solanki, Dhaval Vansh and Chana Shiyal—started floating in the sea. Police said that Manu, Kishan, Dipak, Vinod and Yogesh were rescued by a tugboat which was operating in the area. The rescued five fishermen were brought to Pipavav port by Indian Coast Guard at 1:30 AM on Monday but the other three had remained missing.

“Late on Monday evening, fishermen of Jafrabad who were helping in search and rescue operation managed to rescue Dhaval who kept on swimming for more than 17 hours. Dhaval, who is 21-year-old also kept Chetan’s body afloat all this while and helped salvage it eventually. But Chana is still missing and efforts are on to rescue him,” Pipavav marine police sub-inspector Vijayrajsinh Zala told The Indian Express on Tuesday.

Police said that the trawler Bhagwati Prasad belonged to one Kanaiyalal Solanki of Jafrabad while the tug, which rescued five fishermen was on its way to Surat but had dropped anchor off Katpar coast due to rough weather. In another incident, fishermen Mohan Solanki drowned after allegedly falling overboard Sagarbala trawler while operating around nine nautical miles off Jafrabad late on Monday night. Solanki’s son Shailesh told Jafrabad marine police that his father was at the wheel of Sagarbala while he and other six other fishermen were asleep. “The sea turned rough and wewere awakened by shouts of my father. When we woke up at around 10:30 pm, my father was not on board the boat and waters suggested that some other boat had passed by Sagarbala. We also discovered that a fishing net had trapped in the propeller of our boat. We contacted Sagarbala owner Babu Bariaya who in turn requested other boats for rescuing my father,” Shailesh told police.

Jafrabad PSI Zala said that Moha’s dead body was fished out from sea by other fishermen at 9 am on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Challenging task: Efforts under way to rescue the crew of the barge near the Ullal coast on Saturday. | Photo Credit: H_S_Manjunath


http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-barge-near-ullal-rescued/article18719029.ece

* It was damaged after hitting a reef on Saturday *

The Indian Coast Guard with assistance of the Karnataka Coastal Security Police and a local team of swimmers on Sunday morning rescued all 27 crew members trapped in barge _IBIS_. The barge was damaged after hitting a reef near Mangaluru’s Ullal Coast on Saturday.

After rescuing four persons on Saturday evening, the crew of Indian Coast Guard vessel_ Amartya _ suspended rescue operation owing to poor light and rough sea. The coast guard resumed operations at 5.45 a.m., and by 9 a.m., the remaining 23 members of _IBIS_ were brought to Amartya that was anchored 1.5 nautical miles away. _Amartya_ then sailed to New Mangalore Port around 10.30 a.m.

Members of the Mumbai-based _IBIS_ were assigned the task to build a portion of the reef to strengthen the seashore under the Asian Development Bank-funded Sustainable Coastal Protection Management and Development Programme.

Terming the operation challenging, DIG and Commander of Coast Guard Karnataka S.S. Dasila told reporters that rescue personnel had to brave strong winds and rough sea.

Following alert at 4.45 p.m. on Saturday, Coast Guard district operational officer Praveen Kumar Jaswal said _Amartya_ was diverted from Surathkal for the rescue. As the water near the barge was not deep enough, _Amartya_ could not venture closer and had to anchor 1.5 nautical miles away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

More fire power: Begum Sahiba Sayeeda Abdul Ali, wife of Prince of Arcot, launching the Coast Guard’s interceptor boats C-433 and C-434, at Kattupalli. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/tamil-nadu/interceptor-boats-launched/article18789307.ece

Indian Coast Guard Interceptor Boats C-433 and C-434 were launched by Begum Sahiba Sayeeda Abdul Ali, wife of the Prince of Arcot, at L&T Shipyard, Kattupalli here on Wednesday, according to a press release.

Built by L&T Shipyard Ltd, C-433 will be based in Mandapam and C-434 in Kakinada, the press release said.


This is aimed at significantly improving the Coast Guard’s surveillance capability along the Palk Bay area and Andhra Pradesh coast, especially in the Krishna-Godavari G basin offshore development areas, the release said.

The Prince of Arcot, Nawab Mohammed Abdul Ali, said the way Coast Guard had developed in the last 40 years was an accomplishment in itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Timely advice: Coast Guard personnel giving a fisherman tips on how to use a lifejacket in Thoothukudi.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...l-interact-with-fishermen/article18872093.ece


 
*Focus on beefing up coastal security *
Officers and crew of Indian Coast Guard (ICG) ship Vaibhav interacted with fishermen and owners of fishing boats at North Threspuram here on Thursday .

A special demonstration was organised to tell fishermen how to survive at sea in case of a cyclone or bad weather condition.

Fishermen were sensitised to the need to report any suspicious activity witnessed on the islands of Gulf of Mannar.

The programme was aimed at sensitising them to coastal security, prompt search and rescue of fishermen stranded at sea.

They explained on how to share information with ICG personnel through toll free numbers 1554, which is manned round the clock.


They explained basic requirements at work including possession of original documents of all fishing boats, coordination and cooperation in terms of gathering information to assist fellow fishermen in case of distress, avoidance of unregistered boats and holding tokens for motorised country boats.

Besides, fishermen were asked to carry life saving equipment such as lifebuoy and life jacket whenever they went for fishing.

They were advised to complete the process of colour coding in their boats prior to the fishing season, which is scheduled to resume in the middle of June.

R. Dhanesh, Assistant Commandant, ICG ship Vaibhav, Coastal Security Group personnel, officials from Department of Fisheries and 30 fishermen attended the programme.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/616748/fishing-boat-collided-cargo-ship.html

Two fishermen were killed and one reported missing after a cargo ship registered in Panama collided with their boat off the Kochi coast in the early hours of Sunday.

The deceased were identified as Thambidurai, a native of Kulachal in Tamil Nadu and Rahul, from Assam. Three fishermen were injured in the incident.

The fishing boat, Carmel Matha, had 14 men on board when the incident happened, at about 2 am.

Minister for Fisheries J Mercykutty Amma said Amber L, the bulk carrier cargo ship from Panama, and its crew were detained. Preliminary reports said the cargo vessel had hit the anchored boat, about 14 nautical miles off the coast, destroying it completely and sailed away.

Men on another boat, woken up by cries for help from the sinking fishermen, started a rescue operation and managed to shift 11 men on their boat to the shore. The injured men are admitted in hospitals. The fishing boat had left Thoppumpady in Kochi two days ago.

*A search operation by the Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard led to the berthed cargo vessel and detention of its crew. “A case of culpable homicide and other cases under relevant sections will be registered.

The ship has already been detained,” Kochi Commissioner of Police M P Dinesh said. A search is on for the missing fisherman.

According to www.marinetraffic.com, Amber L had departed from the port of Eilat in Israel on May 30 and was reported anchored in Kochi early on Sunday. The vessel was built in 2000.*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...at-in-kerala-being-probed/article18965098.ece

A team of officials from various departments on Monday began investigating navigation records and other details of a merchant vessel, which allegedly hit an Indian fishing boat on Sunday leaving two fishermen dead.

Officials said 15 personnel from departments including the Directorate General of Shipping, coastal police, immigration, customs and mercantile department boarded the Panama-registered cargo ship ‘Amber L’ to gather evidence.

They were taken in two boats to the ship currently anchored around 7 nautical miles off Kochi coast, officials said.

Two Indian fishermen were killed and 11 others injured when the Panama-registered cargo ship allegedly hit their fishing boat early on Sunday off the Kochi coast.

Out of the 14 crew members on-board, 11 were rescued by fishing boats operating in the vicinity and two bodies were recovered. One fisherman is missing after the collision.

Coastal police authorities said a coordinated search and rescue operation by the Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard is on to locate the missing fisherman.

The Navy has launched an Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) from the Naval Air Station, INS Garuda, while Coast Guard District Headquarters, Kochi immediately launched a Dornier aircraft.

INS Kalpeni and a Coast Guard ship have also sailed to locate the missing fisherman.

Navy said, the NC3I system at the Joint Operations Centre (Kochi) and Remote Operating Station (ROS) of Coast Guard having AIS and Radar capability were used to try and identify the merchant ship which was responsible for the collision.

Using these systems, the suspect merchant vessel MV Amber L was identified as its position at the time of the incident was close to the reported location.

A Coast Guard Ship with a police team was deployed yesterday for carrying out primary investigation.

The merchant ship has been directed not to leave Kochi till the investigation process is complete and its position is being monitored by Coast Guard Remote Operating Station (ROS).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A probe team on Monday inspecting Amber L, the vessel suspected to have been involved in a mid-sea collision with a fishing boat off the Kochi coast on Sunday. 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ited-kochi-for-refuelling/article18968340.ece


* Even after collision it headed for fuel bunker, refuelled for three hours *
Amber L, the Panama-flagged merchant vessel carrying fertilizer to China from Israel, had been approaching Kochi for refuelling when it collided with the ill-fated fishing boat.

According to Tomin J. Thachankary, Additional Director General of Police, Coastal Police, the vessel was heading towards a fuel bunker, located eight nautical miles off the Kochi coast when it reportedly rammed the fishing boat.

“The suspect vessel continued its inward movement even after the collision, berthed at the bunker here around 8.15 a.m. and continued refuelling till around 11.30 a.m. Had it begun its onward journey, it would not have been that easy for the agencies to locate and detain the ship,” the officer said.

As part of investigation, a joint team of enforcement agencies on Tuesday boarded the suspect vessel and examined its navigation records as well as other evidence pointing to her involvement in the collision.

“We have seized the voice data recorder, log book and movement registry of the vessel to ascertain the route, speed and direction of the ship when the collision took place. They will be sent for a forensic examination to decipher the data which will be crucial in determining whether it was a hit-and-run case,” Mr. Thachankary added.

Based on the finding, a decision on arresting the captain of the vessel and interrogating him will be made.

Since the Union Home Ministry has extended the jurisdictional limits of the Coastal police station here to 200 nautical miles into the high seas, the Circle Inspector of the coastal police station at Fort Kochi is entrusted with leading the investigation. 

*Joint team*

The investigation into the mid-sea collision, in which two fishermen died and one went missing, is being carried out by a joint marine enforcement team. Besides Coastal Police, Navy, Coast Guard, Marine Mercantile Department, and Harbour Engineering Department are also taking part in the ongoing probe.

The ship is presently anchored at the Kochi port and has been detained within port limits, with the assistance of police and port authorities.

It has been directed not to leave Kochi till investigation is over. Its position is being monitored by Coast Guard Remote Operating Station (ROS).

*Cases registered*

The police have registered cases against the cargo vessel, which has 28 crew members on board, under IPC Sections 280 (rash navigation of vessel), 427 (mischief causing damage), 338 (causing grievous hurt by act endangering life or personal safety of others) and 304 (causing death by negligence).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Adding muscle: Coast Guard personnel carry out surveillance during the commissioning ceremony of interceptor boats C-431 and C-432 at the Chennai Port Trust on Thursday.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ons-two-interceptor-boats/article19229793.ece

* They will be used for day and night patrolling and surveillance *
The Coast Guard on Thursday commissioned two Interceptor Boats (IBs) — C-431 and C-432 — to further strengthen the coastal security mechanism along the Tamil Nadu Coast.

The boats will be used for day and night patrolling and surveillance, disaster relief, humanitarian assistance, anti-terror, anti-smuggling operations and fisheries protection and monitoring, a defence press release said.

“The boats are equipped with state-of-the-art sensors including sophisticated navigational and latest communication systems, and are capable of operating in tropical conditions with expected life span of more than 15 years. These IBs can achieve speed in excess of 40 Knots,” according to the release.

The IBs have been designed and built indigenously by Larsen & Toubro Shipbuilding, Kattupalli.


Following extensive trials on the equipment and machinery, the boats were commissioned into service, the press release said.

The IBs were commissioned by Lt. Gen. Rajan Ravindran, Commandant, Officer’s Training Academy, Chennai.

The boats are part of building 36 Interceptor Boats as per a contract signed by the Ministry of Defence and L&T in 2010, and will be based in Chennai and Karaikal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*L&T design for OPV*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RISING SUN

*Ship carrying 1,500 kilos of heroin worth Rs 3,500 crore seized off Gujarat coast*
The Indian Coast Guard ship Samudra Pavak intercepted and apprehended a Merchant Vessel carrying approximately 1,500 kilos of heroin valued at about Rs 3,500 Crore off the coast of Gujarat, official sources said on Sunday.

This is the largest single haul of narcotics seized till date. Based on intelligence inputs, the vessel was intercepted at around 12.00 hrs on July 29, 2017.

Joint investigation of the vessel by the ICG, IB, Police, Customs, Navy and other agencies is currently underway. All the members of the Merchant ship have been identified as Indians.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...worth-rs-3500-crore-seized-off-gujarat-coast/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GuardianRED

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891573905508360193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891593919481262080

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

So what were the ship's previous ports of call?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Coast Guard rescues foreign yacht with 2 people on board in Lakshwadeep*
Louise, a yacht sailing from Port Victoria in Seychelles to Abu Dhabi on its maiden voyage with two crew members, was rescued by Indian Coast Guard ship Samarth off Kavaratti island in Lakshadweep in the early hours on Friday.

On investigation by the Indian Coast Guard ship, it was revealed that 38-feet-long yacht "Lousie", on its maiden voyage from Port Victoria, Seychelles to Abu Dhabi, had *suffered total power failure on board and had been drifting on the Arabian Sea since August 2*.

HERE IS ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW

Coast Guard ship Samarth located the yacht at around *0130 hours on August 4, about 25 km south-east of Kavaratti Island*.
The *yacht had no communication and propulsion system to assess the power failure and the crew braved rough seas for almost 48 hours awaiting help*.
Strong *winds of 35 knots and a heavy swell of 4-5 meters* made the rescue operations very difficult. Efforts to take the yacht under tow proved futile.
The ship braving the rough seas, however, managed to pick up the 2 crew members - both South African nationals on board.
Master Gavin Stephen, 25, and Marnu Christoff, 21, are safe onboard. The owner of the yacht is Mr. Gregory Pecker, who lives in Abu Dhabi.
*The ship is presently in the area to undertake towing operation at the first available opportunity.*
This is the *second such operation this monsoon*. It was on *June 17 when 3 lives on board Yacht "Lady Thuraya" were saved almost 1100 km from the coast on the fringes of Indian Search and Rescue Region (ISRR)*.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ti-island-foreign-yacht-lousie/1/1019502.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

Nilgiri said:


> So what were the ship's previous ports of call?


I believe you would have already guessed it but anyways please find the link. Media has obviously added some masala but this news is some eye opener for not only Indian agencies but other neighboring agencies. Big fishes are involved.
*How Gwadar port has become the haven for Afghanistan's poppy fields*
Gwadar port, which was formally operationalised last year, might not yet have begun to deliver the promised economic benefits to Pakistan, but it is already overflowing with narcotics for drug traffickers of the Golden Crescent, the landlocked poppy fields of Afghanistan.

In the *early hours of July 29*, an Indian coast guard ship, the *ICGS Samudra Pavak*, intercepted a suspicious vessel about *300 km off the coast of Porbandar*. The coast guard had *been tracking it *-- a merchant vessel registered in Panama as the MV Henry -- *from as early as July 27 *because of inputs received from security agencies about 'suspicious chatter'. The *suspicious chatter from the OSV *-- a vessel used to run supplies to drilling sites on the high seas -- had piqued the *interest of an Indian intelligence agency *monitoring communications on the Arabian Sea. It passed the intelligence on to the coast guard on July 27, which *tracked the ship for nearly two days *before boarding it on the morning of July 29. The *Henry was heading to its final port of call -- the shipbreaking yard at Alang *in Gujarat's Bhavnagar district -- where it was to have been met by members of an Indian drug cartel.

When the Henry was searched, authorities found a *staggering 1.5 tonnes of pure Afghan heroin packed into a hollow steel pipe aboard the ship*. Believed to be the largest drug bust by any Indian agency to date, the *street value of the seized drugs is estimated to be in the region of Rs 1,200 crore (over $200 million)*. To put it in context, *that amount could have bought all the assets the coast guard employed to make the bust - two helicopters, a patrol aircraft and the ICGS Samudra Pavak itself*. Authorities say that the *Henry had received the drugs from three smaller vessels operating off the Gwadar coast*. After taking aboard 1,500 brick-sized plastic-wrapped packets of heroin, the *ship then sailed to Abu Dhabi, where the drugs were packed into a hollow pipe* which was welded shut. Then, the Henry set course for India.





*The siezed drugs*
With an annual production of 3,300 tonnes, Afghanistan accounts for nearly 70 per cent of the world's supply of opium, which is used to produce opiates like heroin. Indian intelligence officials believe that drug sales finance not only the Taliban, which controls the districts in southern Afghanistan where illegal poppy cultivation is rife, but also sustains Pakistan's deep state, the ISI. The United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime believes that *heroin is transported from Afghanistan via three major routes*. The *northern route, via the republics of the former Soviet Union, heads into Russia*. The *majority travels the 'Balkan route' via Iran and Iraq*. The third, *southern route, travels to India, and via the Arabian Sea, into Africa, Europe and the US*. Nearly *eight tonnes of heroin* is transported out of Afghanistan *every year through the southern route*. Earlier this year, in June, *Turkish authorities seized one tonne of heroin -- Ankara's largest drug bust -- from a Congolese-flagged merchant ship in the Suez canal*.

The seizure from the Henry is significant not only for its size but also for the information that will likely be recovered. As BB Mishra, former deputy director general of the Narcotics Control Bureau, says, "This has the potential to uncover the larger heroin trafficking network of suppliers and financiers."

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ipment-gwadar-port-balochistan/1/1018474.html



Nilgiri said:


> So what were the ship's previous ports of call?


Dubai directly and indirectly just outside Pakistan south west naval border. Alang was next stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*Coast Guard ship Shaurya commissioned*
Indian Coast Guard ship 'Shaurya', the fifth in the series of six *105m Offshore Patrol Vessels* (OPVs), was commissioned in Goa by Minister of State for Petroleum and Natural Gas Dharmendra Pradhan today in the presence of Director General Rajendra Singh and other senior officials of the Central and state governments.

'Shaurya' meaning courage is a projection of Indian Coast Guard's will and commitment "To serve and protect" the maritime interest of the nation. The ship is based at Chennai, Tamil Nadu under the operational and administrative control of Commander Coast Guard Region (East).

This 105 meters OPV has been designed and built Indigenously by Goa Shipyard Ltd and is fitted with state-of-the-art navigation and communication equipment, sensors and machineries. The features include *30 mm CRN 91 Naval Gun*, integrated Bridge System (IBS), Integrated Machinery Control System (IMCS), Power Management System (PMS) and High Power External Fire Fighting System. The ship is designed to carry *one twin engine light helicopter and five high speed boats including two Quick Reaction Inflatable Boats *for swift boarding operations, search and rescue, law enforcement and maritime patrol. The ship is also capable for carrying pollution response equipment to contain oil spill at sea.



The ship draws *2350 tons (GRT) *propelled by *two 9100 KW diesel engines *to attain a *maximum speed of 23 knots *and has an *endurance of 6000 NM at economical speed. *The sustenance and reach coupled with the latest and modern equipment and systems, provides her the capability to perform the role of a command platform and accomplish all Coast Guard charter of duties.

The ship will be deployed extensively for EEZ surveillance and other duties as enshrined in Coast Guard Charter, to safeguard the maritime interests of India. Presently *Indian Coast Guard has a fleet of 129 Ships & boats and 72 Ships & boats are at various stages of construction at different shipyards in India*.

Shaurya is commanded by Deputy Inspector General DS Chauhan and manned by 12 officers & 94 men.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/goa-coast-guard-ship-shaurya/1/1024924.html

*Coast Guard undertakes beach cleaning drive*
Indian Coast Guard station, Tuticorin on Saturday conducted a beach cleaning exercise at VOC Port beach on Saturday. About eight tonnes of marine debris, such as fishing lines, waste nets, food wrappers, ropes, plastic bags and sheets were collected during the drive. The debris were cleared by local municipal authorities at the dumping yard.
This clean-up was launched on the occasion of clean city programme concept initialised by the state government to clean beaches and coasts to make seashores environment-friendly and beautification of Tuticorin city, a coast guard statement said. The district administration and city corporation appreciated the efforts of the Coast Guard for initiating the cleaning drive.

The cleaning drive was undertaken by the station DIG, S B Venkatesh in association with collector N Venkatesh and Tuticorin municipal commissioner, Alby John and local people. More than 700 volunteers from the ICG, local schools and members of NSS, NCC and scouts joined hands in the clean up.

Earlier in the day, the collector in the presence of district superintendent of police, P Mahendran launched a cleaning drive at Chinnamani Nagar as part of the clean city programme. Inaugurating the event, Venkatesh said that massive intensive cleaning drive to clean the city commences on Saturday. In the first phase, 63 areas are targeted and the work will continue, he said.

The district administration has roped in 700 students from engineering colleges under Anna University, 950 students of NSS of various colleges under Manonmaniam Sundaranar University and 1,200 school students from higher secondary schools in the city. Social workers, members of NGOs and police and coast guard also have joined the mass cleaning drive.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...beach-cleaning-drive/articleshow/60040028.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-indian-coast-guard/printarticle/60102983.cms

Larsen & Toubro (L&T) today said it has delivered two high-speed interceptor ships to Indian Coast Guard at the Kattupalli Shipyard near Chennai. 

This delivery is part of the two contracts being executed by the company for design and construction of 54 interceptors to Indian Coast Guard, valued at Rs 1,424 crore, Larsen & Toubro said in a statement. 

"Larsen & Toubro has delivered two more high-speed interceptor ships (C-433 and C-434) to
Indian Coast Guard at the company's Kattupalli Shipyard, near Chennai, seven months ahead of contractual schedule," it said. 

With these two, 34 Interceptors have been delivered by the company so far. L&T had won the order against global competition, it added. 

Made of aluminium alloy hull with waterjet propulsion, these ships have a speed of over 45 knots (a unit of speed equal to one nautical mile/per hour) with excellent manoeuvrability and are ideallysuited for high interception. 

S N Subrahmanyan, CEO and Managing Director, Larsen & Toubro, said: "We appreciate the urgent need of Indian Coast Guard to augment coastal security in these turbulent times. Our production is over one year ahead of schedule and we are ready to deliver the remaining 20 vessels to Coast Guard anytime suiting their operational requirements." 

J D Patil, Senior Executive Vice President (Defence) & Whole-time Director, Larsen & Toubro, said: "Besides Interceptor Vessels Programme, L&T has also been mandated by the Coast Guard to design and build seven Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPVs). The construction of OPVs is on schedule and the launch of first OPV is slated for next month." 

On June 20, 2017, L&T launched the floating dock for the Indian Navy, a giant platform, and currently trials are in progress on-time delivery to Indian Navy before November 2017. 

L&T has till date completed repairs and refits of naval and coast guard ships and delivered six refit ships (including the largest logistics tanker ship) from its shipyard at Kattupalli, dedicated to defence shipbuilding. 

The company was licenced for warship and submarine building in 2002 and has shipbuilding yards at Hazira near Surat on the west coast and at Kattupalli near Chennai on the east coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

L&T delivered 2 high speed boats to ICG
Engineering major Larsen & Toubro delivered two more High Speed Interceptor Ships to the Coast Guard at its Kattupalli Shipyard in Chennai, an official said on Thursday.

The ships, C-433 and C-434, have been delivered seven months ahead of schedule and are part of two contracts being executed by L&T for the Coast Guard.

The contract includes designing and constructing 54 such ships worth Rs 1,424 crore, of which 34 have already been delivered to the Coast Guard.
Made of aluminium alloy hull with water-jet propulsion, these high-speed interceptor ships have a speed of over 45 knots, excellent maneuverability and ideally suited for interception in the high seas.

Referring to the government's Rs 318 billion plan to boost the force levels of the Coast Guard, L&T CEO and MD S.N. Subrahmanyan said the company's production was over one year ahead of schedule.

"We appreciate the urgent need of ICG to augment coastal security in these turbulent times. We are ready to deliver the remaining 20 HSI ships to ICG any time as per their operational requirements," Subrahmanyan said.
L&T Senior Executive Vice President (Defence) and Director J.D. Patil said besides the Interceptor Vessels Program, the company was also designing and building seven Offshore Patrol Vessels for the ICG, of which the first one was scheduled for launch in September.

Earlier in June, the L&T launched floating dock for the Indian Navy, a giant platform, for which trials are underway and is scheduled for delivery by November.

The company said it had to date repaired and refitted the Indian Navy and the Coast Guard ships and delivered six refit ships, including the largest logistics tanker ship, from the Kattupalli shipyard, which is 
dedicated to defence shipbuilding.

With a revenue of $ 17 billion, L&T was licensed for warship and submarine building in 2002 and has shipbuilding yards at Hazira in Gujarat and at Kattupalli in Tamil Nadu.
http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...peed-ships-to-coast-guard-117081700849_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Interceptor boats that would enhance coastal security and monitoring for the Coast Guard, being launched at a function in Chennai on Wednesday. PTI Photo


----------



## RISING SUN

*Bangladesh Coast Guard seeks training assistance*
The Bangladesh Coast Guard (BCG) has sought assistance from the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) for training its force about the operation and maintenance of hovercrafts during the regional commanders-level meeting which got underway between the two forces at ICG Northeast regional headquarters in New Town on Monday. The BCG does not have any hovercraft which is used for amphibious operation.

ICG (NE) spokesperson Avinandan Mitra said, “The BCG delegation will visit ICG Hovercraft port on August 29. They will witness the hovercraft operation. They have intimated that they are planning to procure hovercrafts and requested assistance from the ICG for training about operation and maintenance their hovercrafts.” The ICG has been providing training to BCG officers and sailors on various fields since 2014.

From this year, courses are held twice a year for the BCG officers and sailors following their request, Mr Mitra added. The BCG delegation, led by Captain Mohammed Ali Chowdhury, the West Zonal commander, met Inspector General Kuldip Singh Sheoran, ICG NE regional commander, and his staff. The regional commanders-level meeting will conclude on August 30.

Various common maritime issues — sensitisation of fishermen on cross border fishing, bilateral table top exercise, real time information sharing, capacity building of BCG through training and exercise — were discussed at a staff-level meeting.

Mr Mitra said, “Both sides have expressed their desire to cooperate with each other in order to jointly tackle the maritime challenges across the mutually shared international maritime boundary line. The BCG delegation was given a balanced understanding of the roles and responsibilities of the ICG NE region in general and search and rescue of fishermen at sea in particular.”
http://www.asianage.com/metros/kolkata/290817/bangladesh-coast-guard-seeks-training-assistance.html


----------



## RISING SUN

Nilgiri said:


> So what were the ship's previous ports of call?


Here are more details"obviously some masala content taken by reporter from established sources".
*Heroin double-cross on high-seas*
It was just another assignment in the Gulf for *26-year-old Suprit Tiwari, a marine engineer and captain in the merchant navy based in Kolkata*, when he got a call in mid-April this year from _*Syedali Moniri's firm*_ to join the crew of a ship. Moniri, an Iranian operating from Dubai with his three brothers, holds sway in the Persian Gulf and Gulf of Oman with a fleet of ships. 

Tiwari reached Bandar Abbas, an Iranian port on the Strait of Hormuz, early in May and got to know that the ship was docked for repairs.The merchant vessel, with a capacity to carry 250 tonnes of oil, had been known by many names in its 35 years at sea. For this voyage, perhaps its last due to its deteriorating condition, _*it was to be known as Henry' instead of `Prince II'. For lack of time, the name 'HENNRY' (sic) was hand-painted on its side*_.The ship's papers showed _*registration at Panama*_ - something almost all major ports look at suspiciously. 

Along with Suprit, seven other Indians - *Mohnish Kumar, Manish Patel, Sanjay Yadav, Divyesh Kumar, Dinesh Kumar, Vinay Yadav, and Anurag Sharma* - joined the crew, complete with _*two cooks and an Iranian captain*_. Tiwari had a hunch that they may have be in for diesel smuggling, a thriving practice due to huge price difference between Iran and the Gulf countries. The smugglers get fuel from Iran and sell it for thrice the price on other shores. 

With a new engine and other repairs, *Henry set sail from Bandar Abbas in early June*. The mood on the ship changed when two men, identified as 'engineers', boarded the ship 100 nautical miles off the coast in the Gulf of Oman. The men started work on making cavities in storage tanks, pipes and other parts of the ship. They took care to hide it well. The objective of the voyage was now clear - it was being prepared to smuggle narcotics. The crew felt unease as there have been a few instances of ships being caught for similar activities. The ship soon reached _*Al Hamriya port near Dubai*_, where the crew spent a few days awaiting orders. The *cavity makers then left the ship*. When the _*orders finally arrived for Suprit and Iranian captain, they were to carry an unspecified cargo from off the Pakistani coast to Sharm El Sheikh port in Egypt*_.It is suspected that *Suprit met Devender Yadav, a native of Uttar Pradesh who was working in UAE*, in this period. *Devender played a pivotal role in connecting Suprit with Vishal Yadav, an oilman working in the UAE since 2011. Agencies indicate that Devender had a history of smuggling narcotics. *

* Opportunity of a lifetime *

Investigating agencies say that in _early July the seeds of a possible double-cross were sown in Suprit's mind_. Through Devender, Vishal had told him that he could make more money if he took the ship to India and if he got his hands on the said narcotics. *On July 6, Suprit watched the film 'Hacker', depicting the journey of a youth who makes a lot of money using his skills. *Investigators said that the film convinced Suprit to take a risk, come what may. 

The *ship spent the next few days sailing in the Strait and collecting about 150 tonnes of fuel from oil smugglers for the journey ahead from smaller ports such as Khasab and Limah on the Omani coast*. The planned journey was a long one but they were certain of refueling on the Gulf coast. _*Henry then sailed to the Iranian port of Chabhar and then left for Pakistan*_. 

_*By July 15, the ship was near Gwadar port in Baluchistan province of Pakistan. Rather than enter the thriving port, their orders were to stay a distance away, closer to the fishing villages nearby. *_

By nightfall, three big speedboats came near the ship, anchored about 70 nautical miles away from the port, and started unloading white packets. This continued for *three nights *with the stock of highquality heroin reaching 1,500kg.The operation was conducted under the watchful eyes of _*Khaled Mohamed and Mustafa*_, suspected to be agents of Pakistan's Inter-Service Intelligence (ISI), who were to remain on the ship till the end of the voyage. At least 500kg more of the narcotics was available, but all the cavities on the ship were full. After the loading was complete, the _*Iranian captain handed over control to Suprit while he and the two cooks left the ship for the port*_. Now, the command and destiny of the ship were in the hands of Suprit and the Indian crew. 

Agencies believe that the pure heroin, with brand names such as Lady Diana, 888 and 999, was made from opium illegally produced in south-east Afghanistan, near the border with Pakistan. Labs in Pakistan processed it in cooperation with local drug lords and the ISI, to turn it into expensive heroin, which is in great demand in Europe, the US and Southeast Asia. The final consignments - in 1kg and 500g bags - would be smuggled to various countries across the globe through sea and land routes. According to rough estimates, the sea routes out of Pakistani ports ferry 8 tonnes of heroin every year. Thus, if everything went to plan, the ship would have carried a sixth of the contraband being shipped out of Pakistan. 

Once the details were clear, Suprit got in touch with Vishal, who promised him Rs 50 crore if he brought the consignment to Indian shores. Vishal estimated the value of the stock to be Rs 200 crore. 

Moniri had promised Suprit Rs 5 crore for taking the ship to Egypt according to the initial plan. The new offer drastically changed the equation. The new idea was dangerous, as even a whiff of the plan would have got Suprit killed by either the Iranians or the ISI. 

* 1,500kg of danger *

On July 24, the ship set sail to wards Oman, en route to Egypt and the pressure began mounting on Suprit to act fast. In two days, they were out of the Gulf of Oman and in the Indian Ocean, taking the coastal route round the Horn of Africa to the Red Sea. While the details are not clear, _*investigating agencies suspect that Khaled and Mustafa were killed and thrown overboard on July 25 or 26 *_- which was necesary to allow them to make the change of course. 

On *July 26*, the ship steered away from charted path and shut down its Automatic Identification System (AIS), which is mandatory for every ship on the open seas, to avert collisions. The *wireless communication was switched off* - so no explanation would have to be given on the loss of contact with base and the disappearance of the two ISI men. Suprit started using a satellite phone to communicate. 

He contacted his brother, _*Sujit in Kolkata*_, apprising him of the deal and asked him to handle the financial aspect of it. On the same day, Suprit got news of the birth of his daughter. He was aware of the consequences of things going wrong. With the bumping off of the ISI men and cutting communications, he had severed ties with Moniri and the senders of the contraband in Pakistan. He could now not even go to Egypt as was first planned, because he didn't know the contact there. He thus had no option but to trust Vishal, who he had known only for a few days, and hope that everything went as planned. 

He also had to take the crew into confidence. The crew, consisting of natives of Bihar, Uttar Pradesh, Himachal Pradesh and West Bengal, had been promised Rs 30,000 each for the trip and signing out - the maritime term for the end of a contract and the return of passports - on completion of a voyage. Suprit offered them Rs 10 lakh each for their support in taking the ship to Indian shores in addition to a share from the drug sale. All decided to join as most had spent one or two years in Gulf countries and Iran doing menial jobs. The money could change their lives forever. 

* In search of destiny *

The difficulties started as soon as the ship headed to the coast of Gujarat. Suprit realized that with the AIS shut down, he _*couldn't automatically chart a course*_ and had to get latitude-longi tude to manually navigate the vessel. The crew also reported that _*they didn't have enough fuel to sail the 800 nautical miles to Mumbai*_. When Suprit told Vishal about this, _*Vishal *_roped in _*Irfan Shaikh*_, who had contacts in Gujarat. At Shaikh's suggestion, Vishal told Suprit to go to *Alang*, the ship-breaking yard near Bhavnagar in the Gulf of Cambay.By taking the ship to Alang, the group wanted to kill multiple birds with one stone. 

The _*ship would be dismantled and no evidence would remain of the act*_. Moreover, small boats would carry the contraband in small batches, reducing the risk of getting caught. Simultaneously in Mumbai, Vishal and Irfan were looking for buyers for the narcotics, but they apparently had no success. Investigators said that _*in a desperate effort, one of the accused even approached the Mumbai office of a national agency on July 25, telling top officials there about 2 tonnes of heroin arriving soon on the Indian coast*_. The officials couldn't believe this, as the reported volume was unprecedented. If the information turned out to be true, the informant would have got Rs 8 crore as reward. They asked the informants to keep engaging the ship captain and have the vessel brought to Mumbai. _*This information was apparently not shared with any other agency or even other zones of the same agency. *_

* The prey arrives 
*
_*By July 29*_, the buzz had got louder and louder about a ship with contraband coming from Pakistan, heading towards Gujarat. As the state's coast had been used earlier for nefarious activities -including the arms landing at Gosabara for the Mumbai blasts of 1993 and the hijacking of the Kuber before the 2611 attacks -the *Indian Coast Guard, Indian Navy, military intelligence, intelligence bureau, Gujarat police's Anti-Terrorist Squad (ATS), Narcotics Control Bureau (NCB) and others got active*. They were *lookin for Prince II, the original name of the ship, and not 'Henry*'.The officials even thought that the ship may have gone elsewhere, when two ships on the said route turned out to be on their destined course with proper papers. 

However, *after midnight on July 30, Samudra Pavak, a coast guard ship, intercepted the boat and stopped it for checking about 150 nautical miles off the coast of Porbandar*. Aerial surveillance had revealed the ship's presence. When questioned about their destination, Suprit told them that they were heading to Alang but they had no papers corroborating the claim. A tougher interrogation yielded the truth. Suprit confessed that they were carrying a huge stash of heroin. The ship was searched but the contraband was found from the cavities only with guidance from Suprit and the crew. The volume surprised the officials as such a large stock in a single seizure was unparalleled, for any agency. 

*Primary details pointed to the involvement of persons from Dongri in Mumbai, which set alarm bells ringing, es pecially for the Gujarat ATS. A team was sent to nab Vishal and Irfan and question them about whether this case involved narco-terrorism links to Pakistan-based Dawood Ibrahim.* The most surpris ing aspect for the agencies was the involvement of rook ies - nobody on the ship had any known connections with crime or narcotics smuggling.Tiwari 

* Aftermath *

DRI to Customs to NCB to Gujarat police were all in a rush to take over the investigation, but it eventually came to the *Ahmedabad zonal unit of NCB*. NCB so far has arrested 13 persons and are in process of incinerating the seized stock. Other agencies are probing the hawala angle and contacts with drug dealers in Maharashtra, Bihar and West Bengal who were contacted for the haul. Investigators believe _*Moniri may be on the run*_. Due to the quality of the contraband seized, investigators believe it the drugs were meant to go via the Mediterranean to Europe and then onwards to the US, where this amount of the white powder would fetch more than _*$1 billion*_. The retailers would dilute the drug to make bigger profits themselves.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-high-seas/articleshow/60251152.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/630922/indian-coast-guard-rescues-8.html

Sunil Raghu, DH News Service, Ahmedabad, Sep 1 2017, 19:42 IST




The Indian Coast Guard used an advanced light helicopter to winch the eight crew members on the boat to bring them on shore. These eight fishermen were later treated at Medicare Centre of the Coast Guard. File photo

Indian Coast Guard on Friday rescued eight more fishermen stranded off Gujarat coast. According to information made available by the defence establishment, an Indian fishing boat Mayur Sagar with eight crew members was stranded about *1.8 nautical miles from Porbandar* since August 29.

*The Indian Coast Guard used an advanced light helicopter* to winch the eight crew members on the boat to bring them on shore. These eight fishermen were later treated at Medicare Centre of the Coast Guard.

The Coast Guard has been carrying out an extensive rescue operation in the region for last four days due to difficult weather conditions in the region that saw a number of fishing boats with crew members caught in the rough high seas, either running aground or capsizing. The Coast Guard had rescued over 90 fishermen from the region since, pressing four ships as well as Dornier and ALH helicopters.

As many as five fishermen aboard boat Pushpak that capsized around 25-30 nautical miles off Porbandar have lost their lives, even as 11 others were missing.

Fishing boat Samai Raj was stranded 25 nautical miles, while Mahadev was stuck 30 nautical miles in the sea. These boats were towed to shore by ICGS Ankit and ICGS Samrat respectively. Two other boats Krishna and Sahil with 13 crew members and Hariom with eight crew members too were rescued by the Indian Coast Guard.

The Coast Guard continued its operations to search and rescue the fishermen who are still unaccounted for from their fishing expedition in high seas.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...rcraft-hangar-inaugurated/article19604356.ece
 

*Bid to boost Indian Coast Guard’s air operations during maritime contingencies *
Indian Coast Guard Director-General Rajendra Singh inaugurated a multi-mission aircraft hangar at the Coast Guard Air Enclave here on Friday, giving a boost to the futuristic expansion of ICG’s air operation.

The ICG’s air assets, including two Dornier aircraft, at Bhubaneswar will swiftly respond to maritime contingencies at extended ranges, ensuring the safety and security off the coast of Odisha, Mr. Singh said.

The aircraft are regularly deployed extensively for maritime surveillance, search and rescue and disaster management along the Odisha and West Bengal coasts. It has been tasked with the responsibility of patrolling over 1.5 lakh sq. km of the Indian Exclusive Economic Zone in the Bay of Bengal. Besides, the aircraft were recently deployed for air-dropping of food packets during flash floods in Odisha’s Rayagada district.

According to ICG, the Centre has approved a ₹32,000-crore plan that will give more teeth to the security agency. The Coast Guard aims to improve its force level to 175 ships and 110 aircraft by 2022.

K.C. Pande, Additional D-G and Coast Guard Commander (Eastern Seaboard), and Kuldeep Singh Sheoran, I-G, were present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*ICG evacuates ship crew member for treatment*
Indian Coast Guard successfully carried out medical evacuation of a sick Filipino crew from Merchant Vessel Beijing-2008, when it was located about 190 nautical miles off the coast of Visakhapatnam, in the early hours of Sunday. The ship was en route to Santos in Brazil.

The information was first received by Coast Guard Maritime Rescue Coordination Centre (MRCC) in Chennai, who passed it to the Operations Centre of Coast Guard DHQ-6 at Vizag. DHQ-6 commenced operation to evacuate the 32-year-old ailing crew Mr AB Dela Cruz Whilvin De Guzman (Chief Officer), who required urgent medical help, as his condition was deteriorating fast. ICG ship Rani Avantibai, which was on a routine mission was diverted to evacuate the sick person.

The ailing crew member was administrated with medical care on board first and then shifted to a corporate hospital in Visakhapatnam and his condition is now said to be stable.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...crew-member-for-treatment/article19707320.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: Sep 19, 2017 10:04 IST
Press Trust of India, Puducherry




Eighteen people had ventured into the sea in the mechanised vessel from the harbour on Sunday night.(PTI File Photo)
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-puducherry/story-9fACjROOxaTRCNpVaZnv8L.html


The Indian Coast Guard rescued 18 ornithologists and three crew members stranded off the coast of Puducherry after their vessel developed a technical snag.

Chief minister V Narayanasamy told reporters on Tuesday that the 18 people - three crew members and 15 ornithologists from Puducherry, Chennai and Mumbai - had ventured into the sea in the mechanised vessel from the harbour here on Sunday night.

After the vessel travelled 15 nautical miles, it developed a technical snag. The people aboard contacted their friends and relatives on the shore who alerted the police.

The police then sought the services of the Coast Guard.

A Coast Guard team located the vessel and towed it back to the shore on Monday.

An inquiry found the vessel lacked basic communication equipment, Narayanasamy said, adding that the police was probing the incident.

The chief minister urged people heading to the sea in private boats to first check whether the vessels were well equipped and whether their owners had the required permission.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Coast Guard adds two fast interceptor boats *
In a bid to tighten coastal security and increase vigil, the Indian Coast Guard on Tuesday commissioned two interceptor boats at Agardanda near Murud-Janjira.

The ICGS C-433 and C-434 will be the first interceptor boats to join the Coast Guard along the Murud-Janjira coast. Their commissioning comes two months prior to the seventh anniversary of the 2008 26/11 terror attacks, when terrorists had entered the city through the sea route.

Inspector General K.R. Nautiyal, Commander Coast Guard Region (West) said, “The area is extremely sensitive to us considering its proximity to important ports and, of course, Mumbai. The vessels have speed and excellent navigation equipment on board, and will be important tools in patrolling the coast, search-and-rescue operations and to check smuggling.”

The interceptor boats will be based at Murud-Janjira under the Administrative and Operational control of the Station Commander, ICGS Murud-Janjira. They will be commanded by Deputy Commandants Jasprit Singh Dhillon and Jahid Arfan respectively. Both boats will have a crew of 12 Enrolled Personnel each.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...wo-fast-interceptor-boats/article19716913.ece

*Five boats sink near Ratnagiri , 26 rescued*
Due to bad weather, five fishing boats which had entered the Arabian sea near Ratnagiri capsized and a rescue operation was conducted by the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) on Tuesday.

Twenty six fishermen on-board were rescued while three persons are missing after the boats capsized in the Konkan belt. The ICG had kept a chopper on standby for further rescue operation.

Four fishermen boats capsized at Suvarnadurg Fort near Harnai in Arabian Sea of Konkan belt and one boat capsized at Burondi near Dapoli. Total of 29 fishermen were on-board and had ignored the warnings of other fishermen from the region. They had entered the sea for fishing during bad weather. The 20 meter long boats could not withstand heavy rainfall and wind following which they started drifting towards the creek.

Aslam Rajbhani, a local fishermen at Burondi informed the ICG, "Few of the fishermen had managed to swim towards the rocky patches near the creek while many were pulled out by the rescue teams," said Rajbhani.

A ICG spokesperson from Ratnagiri Control room, said, "We have asked the NDRF to be on standby and are continuing the search for three persons who are missing."
http://www.dnaindia.com/mumbai/report-five-boats-sink-near-ratnagiri-26-rescued-2546950


----------



## Hindustani78

CHENNAI, September 21, 2017 01:00 IST
Updated: September 21, 2017 01:00 IST 

Chennai: 20/09/2017, For City: Two day Joint Coastal Security exercise Sagar Kavach in the event of a terror attack Police officials and team watching to sea at Panayur kuppam ECR. Photo: M. Karunakaran | Photo Credit: M_Karunakaran;M_Karunakaran -


http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...error-attack-preparedness/article19723648.ece

* 11 ‘terrorists’ captured as they tried to infiltrate Chennai *
A comprehensive coastal security exercise ‘Sagar Kavach’ to assess the preparedness of the police and other security agencies in the event of a terror attack began on Wednesday morning.

The State-wide two-day exercise was conducted by the State police and Indian Coast Guard. The objective is to provide seamless seaward cover along the coast jointly by all security agencies from coastal belt area line to the limit of territorial waters at 12 nautical miles.

The exercise will also assess the effectiveness of coastal fishing community in serving as “eye and ears” for early warning of seaward threat.

In Chennai, the exercise was supervised by City Police Commissioner A.K.Viswanathan. Following his instructions, teams under Deputy Commissioners conducted searches in places where a large number of people gather besides intensified patrolling.

In the exercise, alertness and preparedness of all the stakeholders, including the public, were tested. “This exercise provides all stakeholders an opportunity to fine-tune standard operating procedure and evolve new operation concepts for coastal security,” said a senior police officer.

During this exercise, 11 decoys who infiltrated as terrorists were nabbed. In the first operation, around 8 a.m., a team led by Shastri Nagar Police Inspector rounded up three persons who came in a boat and attempted to land at Olcott Kuppam. Later, the team realised that they were decoys sent by the operation team. In the second operation, another team led by Joint Commissioner of Police (East) Manoharan apprehended three persons who tried to enter the office of the Director General of Police.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Coast Guard Brave Rough Sea Near Andamans to Rescue Romanian National*
The Indian Coast Guard braved rough seas and extreme weather to rescue a Romanian national suffering from gangrene on a transport vessel near Andamans, on Thursday.

Ghinea Virgili, was one of the chief engineers on the Italian merchant vessel, Paola Bottiglieri, which was on its way to Kakinada, Andhra Pradesh from Singapore with coal containers.
Ghinea had gangrene on his left foot, which was further worsened by him being diabetic. When his condition started deteriorating, the captain of the ship sent out a distress signal, which was picked up by the Coast Guard in Port Blair.

“Our medical officers provided the crew with tele-medical advice, while our ship Rajveer was racing to help them,” said Commandant Dalip Singh, PRO, Coast Guard Region (A&N).

“We located the merchant vessel around 240 km west of Port Blair. In challenging visibility and rough sea conditions, the patient was successfully evacuated. Our medical team was quick to administer the patient with basic First Aid,” added Singh.

The officer also pointed out that close to 200 ships transit daily through the channel south of Campbell Bay and providing such medical aid go a long way in projecting the image of the Indian Coast Guard as a saviour.
http://www.news18.com/news/india/co...mans-to-rescue-romanian-national-1530721.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*US trains Indian security agencies in maritime interdiction tactics*
A total of 18 officers of Indian Coast Guard and police forces belonging to various states in the country attended a maritime interdiction of terrorism training from September 11 to 29 at the Indian Coast Guard station, Okha. 

The training was conducted by the Anti Terrorism Assistance, Bureau of Diplomatic Security, the USA under the anti-terrorism assistance pact between India and the USA. 

The training covered theory and practical classes on personal safety, room intervention techniques, boarding tactics, frisking and searching techniques. _*The three-week training also covered training onboard marine platform where participants were taken to a ship for simulated boarding exercises, with many equipment having been brought from the USA. *_Maritime interdiction aims at disrupting and destroying enemy forces before they cause any harm to friendly forces. 

Inspector General Rakesh Pal, commander, Coast Guard Region (North-West), who attended the concluding ceremony on Friday, said maritime security is a dynamic phenomenon and it holds enormous challenges to the security agencies at sea and land. 

"History bears witness to different dimensions in which the sea can be used. On one hand, the sea seamlessly connects the world, brings in benefits of prosperity through trade and commerce, with its resources always available for humanity, but on the other there are always threats of piracy, armed robbery, drug, human and arms trafficking and terrorism emanating from it," Pal said 

These threats have plagued the human civilization since ages and thus force us to design and develop appropriate strategies to tackle them, he added.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...interdiction-tactics/articleshow/60887562.cms

*Coast Guard prevents grounding of barge off Mumbai harbour*
In a swift response, alert Indian Coast Guard ships on patrol averted a major accident off the Mumbai harbour on Friday.

At about 3:00 pm Friday, the Coast Guard Maritime Rescue Co-ordination Centre received a call from regarding massive flooding on a barge - MT Ellysia - located 10 kms off Mumbai coast.

*The Coast Guard Regional Headquarters in Mumbai then diverted interceptor boat ICGS C-154, which was on patrol, and ICGS Sankalp, which was at sea, to provide immediate assistance to the distressed barge. *

Within half and hour, the interceptor reached reached the distressed barge, and a team of Coast Guard personnel disembarked with de-flooding equipment.




 
The barge's engine room was reported to have been flooded. The ship's seven screw members were rescued and the Coast Guard team began de-flooding operations.

Meanwhile, *ICGS Sankalp too arrived and a team from the ship disembarked the supplement the de-flooding operations. *

The barge was successfully flooded and was towed to safe waters for further assistance.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/barge-mt-ellysia-mumbai-harbour-flood-coast-guard/1/1058827.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Two fishing boats engaged in bull trawling seized *
Indian Coast Guard handed over two fishing boats to the Coastal Security Police in Karwar for action after they were found conducting bull trawling which is banned in the State, on Monday.

A Coast Guard release said here on Tuesday that Coast Guard Ship C-420, while on surveillance patrol, carried out boarding operation on the two fishing boats, Sagar Kusum and Sagar Kusum V, at about 3 p.m. on Monday, off the coast.

“The boats were found conducting illicit and unauthorised bull trawling which is banned as per the State government guidelines,” the release said.

The vessels were boarded and thoroughly investigated and it was found that the boat documents were incomplete, registration and fishing licence were not valid and some crew members were not in possession of valid identity proof.

The boats were handed over to Coastal Security Police at 8 p.m. for further action, the release said. It may be mentioned here that *in bull trawling, two marginally big-sized boats tie the net and drag it for kilometres together to bag the entire shoal of fish*.

As a result, there is a decline in fish catch and all fishermen do not to get enough catch.
http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...d-in-bull-trawling-seized/article19794248.ece


----------



## RISING SUN

*Sagar Kavach achieves synergy for coastal security*
The bi-annual Sagar Kavach Exercise, which was conducted for two days from Wednesday along the 1,600km-long Gujarat's coastline and also encompassed the Union Territory of Daman & Diu, achieved synergy in operations in all spheres of coastal security against threats, ranging from unauthorized access of vessels through sea using commandeered fishing boats, capture of high value targets, infiltration through creeks, attack on offshore installations, port security, hostage crisis, threat to industries etc. 

The maritime coastal security exercise introduced post 26/11 for validating coastal security standard operating procedures by all stakeholders for protection of vulnerable areas put to test the efficacy of men and material to prevent infiltrations by non-state actors into our coastal areas through mock attacks. Ships and aircraft of Indian Coast Guard and Indian Navy, UAVs of Indian Navy and Indian Air Force, personnel from police commandos and patrol boats of BSF, marine police and Indian Customs took part in the exercise, which was coordinated by Coast Guard Regional Headquarters (NW), Gandhinagar. Port security boats and harbour tugs were also deployed for the exercise that also had contingents from Indian Army, CRPF and many departments of state and central governments.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...for-coastal-security/articleshow/60977584.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

*GSL lays keel for second CGOPV*
*Goa Shipyard (GSL) has begun construction of the second new Coast Guard Offshore Patrol Vessel (CGOPV) for the Indian Coast Guard*, the company announced on 5 October.

GSL is building five CGOPVs under a contract with the Indian Ministry of Defence signed in August 2016. Construction of the first vessel began in November 2016.

The vessels are based on an in-house design of GSL. *The 2,400 tonnes vessels will be equipped with quick response boats for search and rescue and anti-piracy missions.*
https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/imps-news/gsl-lays-keel-second-cgopv/


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...body-of-missing-fisherman/article19855194.ece
Kozhikode, October 13, 2017 19:30 IST
Updated: October 13, 2017 19:30 IST

* Coastal police reginster FIR based on survivors’ claim of ship ramming their boat *
The Coast Guard on Friday recovered the body of one of the four missing fishermen in the boat that capsized around 50 nautical miles off the Beypore coast. Coast Guard sources said the body, reportedly of a Nagarcoil native, would be brought to Beypore early on Saturday for identification.

Coast Guard ship Abhinav from Kochi and a smaller vessel from Beypore had been pressed into service for the search operation. A dornier aircraft had also been used to carry out aerial search in the area.

Fisheries Deputy Director Mariyam Haseena said all the six persons in the capsized boats were Nagarcoil natives. “As per the official communication, the body would be brought to Beypore by around 1 a.m. on Saturday. Ann Mary, a local fishing boat, has been arranged to bring the body,” she said.

The Coast Guard managed to trace the first victim after a 10-hour continuous search in the sea. They also denied reports that the divers found spotted one more body from the sea and had identified the victims.

Meanwhile, the two fishermen, who were rescued by a local fishing boat from Puthiyappa, stood by their claim that the fishing boat capsized after it was rammed by a ship on Wednesday. The two, who were brought to Government Medical College Hospital, Kozhikode, were discharged after being administered first aid on Thursday.

The Beypore Coastal police said they had registered a First Information Report on the basis of the statement of the two rescued fishermen that the boat was rammed by a ship. Investigation would begin into the incident after identifying the victims, they said.

Police sources said the fishers were clueless about the type of ship that reportedly caused the accident. They also confirmed that steps were under way to trace the details of all ships that passed through the channel on the day of the incident.


----------



## Hindustani78

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/61114993.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

NEW DELHI: The Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard will soon have their respective vessels installed with small and medium-sized diesel engines manufactured by Cooper Corporation,one of the leading manufacturers of engines in India.

A strategic Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) in this regard was inked between Cooper Corporation and Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Ltd. (GRSE), a Government of India undertaking.

The MoU was signed by Sarvjit Singh Dogra, Director (Finance) on behalf of GRSE and Farrokh N. Cooper, Chairman and Managing Director, Cooper Corporation.

This collaboration aims at setting up a fully indigenous product line of marine diesel engines specifically designed and developed for Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard, a home-grown alternative to multinational brands currently available in the market.

Cooper Corporation will helm the design and manufacture of these diesel engines for marine DG set application, ranging from 50 KW - 500 KW.

GRSE will integrate these DG set at their Diesel Engine Plant (DEP) at Ranchi and subsequently sell it to their prospective customers- Indian Navy, Indian Coast Guard, Shipbuilders in India and abroad.

Farrokh Cooper said, "It's a very proud moment for us to be associated with Government of India - Ministry of Defence and a big achievement for a company which has graduated from cast iron engine components to contemporary engines. We are glad to partnerwith GRSE and will provide our best-in-class marine diesel engines armed with superior design and manufacturing quality to offer efficient and path-breaking power supply solutions for the Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard.This effort is in line with promoting Government's Make-in-India initiative."

Sarvjit Singh Dogra said, "We are happy topartner with Cooper Corporation for the development of high quality, clean and fuel-efficientenginesto meet the requirements of Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard.This MoU will facilitate mutual sharing of best practices and expertise, making it a fine example of engineering, technology and product innovation collaboration between GRSE and Cooper Corporation."

Cooper Corporation operates out of 11 plants in Satara, Maharashtra, with the help of experienced consultants from all over the world. Its products have a global appeal and acceptance, including in places like Central America, Africa, South Africa, Saudi Arabia, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Russia, Ukraine, UAE, Vietnam and Afghanistan.

Cooper today supplies auto parts and engine components to all leading OEMs in India and across the world from Japan to Europe and the USA.


*************
















Light weight and compact (40% Lighter & 25% Smaller)
Environment friendly complying with CPCB and EURO IV Norms
Low running cost
Clean & Green
Highest maintenance interval of 500 hrs.
Direct Injection (DI)
4 Valves per cylinder
Oil Cooler and charge Air Cooling System
Engine performance is optimized for constant speed, Variable load & operating conditions
Fuel economy & emission has been optimized at source by means of
Low engine friction, Faster engine warm-up, Optimized combustion
HLA & RFF used for maintenance free quiet operation & reduced friction
Poly V- belt drive with automatic belt tensioner is used for quiet engine operation.
Cylinder liner central line is offset from Crank Bore central line to reduce the frictional losses arising due to piston slap.
Cylinder Head is Designed for high cylinder peak pressure up to 200 Bar to give good power to weight ratio.
Cylinder head gasket is a multilayer steel gasket to withstand high peak pressure and increased life.
Pistons with oil gallery and Piston cooling jets for effective cooling of piston crown
Fractured splitting process ensures assembly of large end cap on to the con rod, with "unique" and maximum surface contact, ensuring alignment and firm clamping.



***************


















Light weight and compact (40% Lighter & 25% Smaller)
Environment friendly complying with CPCB and EURO IV Norms
Low running cost 
Clean & Green
Highest maintenance interval of 500 hrs.
Direct Injection (DI)
4 Valves per cylinder
Oil Cooler and charge Air Cooling System
Engine performance is optimized for constant speed, Variable load & operating conditions
Fuel economy & emission has been optimized at source by means of
Low engine friction, Faster engine warm-up, Optimized combustion
HLA & RFF used for maintenance free quiet operation & reduced friction
Poly V- belt drive with automatic belt tensioner is used for quiet engine operation.
Cylinder liner central line is offset from Crank Bore central line to reduce the frictional losses arising due to piston slap.
Cylinder Head is Designed for high cylinder peak pressure up to 200 Bar to give good power to weight ratio.
Cylinder head gasket is a multilayer steel gasket to withstand high peak pressure and increased life.
Pistons with oil gallery and Piston cooling jets for effective cooling of piston crown
Fractured splitting process ensures assembly of large end cap on to the con rod, with "unique" and maximum surface contact, ensuring alignment and firm clamping.
*************

















Light weight and compact (40% Lighter & 25% Smaller)
Environment friendly complying with CPCB and EURO IV Norms
Low running cost 
Clean & Green
Highest maintenance interval of 500 hrs.
Direct Injection (DI)
4 Valves per cylinder
Oil Cooler and charge Air Cooling System
Engine performance is optimized for constant speed, Variable load & operating conditions
Fuel economy & emission has been optimized at source by means of
Low engine friction, Faster engine warm-up, Optimized combustion
HLA & RFF used for maintenance free quiet operation & reduced friction
Poly V- belt drive with automatic belt tensioner is used for quiet engine operation.
Cylinder liner central line is offset from Crank Bore central line to reduce the frictional losses arising due to piston slap.
Cylinder Head is Designed for high cylinder peak pressure up to 200 Bar to give good power to weight ratio.
Cylinder head gasket is a multilayer steel gasket to withstand high peak pressure and increased life.
Pistons with oil gallery and Piston cooling jets for effective cooling of piston crown
Fractured splitting process ensures assembly of large end cap on to the con rod, with "unique" and maximum surface contact, ensuring alignment and firm clamping.

*************














Light weight and compact (40% Lighter & 25% Smaller)
Environment friendly complying with CPCB and EURO IV Norms
Low running cost 
Clean & Green
Highest maintenance interval of 500 hrs.
Direct Injection (DI)
4 Valves per cylinder
Oil Cooler and charge Air Cooling System
Engine performance is optimized for constant speed, Variable load & operating conditions
Fuel economy & emission has been optimized at source by means of
Low engine friction, Faster engine warm-up, Optimized combustion
HLA & RFF used for maintenance free quiet operation & reduced friction
Poly V- belt drive with automatic belt tensioner is used for quiet engine operation.
Cylinder liner central line is offset from Crank Bore central line to reduce the frictional losses arising due to piston slap.
Cylinder Head is Designed for high cylinder peak pressure up to 200 Bar to give good power to weight ratio.
Cylinder head gasket is a multilayer steel gasket to withstand high peak pressure and increased life.
Pistons with oil gallery and Piston cooling jets for effective cooling of piston crown
Fractured splitting process ensures assembly of large end cap on to the con rod, with "unique" and maximum surface contact, ensuring alignment and firm clamping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The Director General, Indian Coast Guard, Shri Rajendra Singh calling on the Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh, in New Delhi on October 26, 2017.


----------



## MKC

*See pic: In a first, L&T builds Offshore Patrol Vessel for Indian Coast Guard*
*This is the first OPV class vessel for the Indian Coast Guard that has been built by a private sector yard*
T E Narasimhan | Chennai Last Updated at October 27, 2017 11:02 IST





L&T Shipbuilding, currently in Rs 2,500-cr loss, to break even in two yearsL&T's defence supply business set to swell with Rs 4,500 cr gun dealIndian coast guard to recruit assistant commandantsL&T gains 5% on hopes of winning defence contracts worth Rs 40,000 croreL&T: Infra segment gaining momentum


L&T Shipbuilding Ltd is building a series of indigenously designed Coast Guard Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPVs), which are likely to be inducted into Indian Coast Guard in April 2018.

This is the first OPV class vessel for the Indian Coast Guard that has been built by a private sector yard.

L&T was entrusted by the Ministry of Defence in March 2015 to design and build seven OPVs for an order value of Rs 1,432 crore. The remaining six OPVs will be delivered over the next three years.

First of the seven series was launched on Friday at L&T's Shipbuilding Yard at Kattupalli. This is the first of the 07 OPV series under construction by L&T Shipbuilding, which will be inducted in April 2018 after completion of trials on equipment and machinery. The subsequent OPVs will be delivered within a gap of six months.

L&T said that the construction of other OPVs will be delivered ahead of the contracted delivery dates.

*About the vessel*

The vessel has a length of 98 metres with gross tonnage of 2,100 tonnes and its endurance is 5,000 nautical miles at a cruising speed of 12-14 knots. The maximum speed is 26 knots.

The ship is fitted with one 30 mm automatic gun and two 12.7 mm gun with Fire Cintrol System (FCS). 

The ship will have Integral Twin Engine Helicopter which will enhance its operational, survelliance, search and rescue capabilities.9


----------



## Hindustani78

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/61270590.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst






An offshore patrol vessel (OPV), entirely developed in-house by Larsen and Toubro and the country's first-ever such defence craft to be built in a private shipyard, was today handed over to the Coast Guard. 

The vessel named "Vikram", built at Larsen and Toubro's Kattupalli shipyard, about 45 km from here, was handed over to the Coast Guard ahead of the March 2018 delivery schedule.

This is the first of the seven vessels for which the Rs 1,432-crore contract had been awarded by the Ministry of Defence in March 2015. As per the contract, the first vessel was slated to be delivered in March next year.

The vessel, equipped with modern weapon and state-of- the-art radar systems, would be deployed for day and night surveillance patrol, search and rescue and in pollution response operations in exclusive economic zones of the country, the Coast Guard said in a release. 

The OPV is designed entirely in-house and became the first defence vessel to be built in a private shipyard.

The vessel was launched by Additional Director General, Coast Guard, V S R Murthy at a function at Kattupalli shipyard, in presence of Larsen and Toubro Board Member and Whole Time Director (Defence Business) J D Patil, Larsen and Toubro Ship Building Managing Director and CEO B Kannan.

According to the release, the ship is indigenously designed and would be inducted into service by April 2018 after completion of extensive trials of equipment and machineries.

The ship is fitted with one 30 mm automatic gun and two 12.7 mm gun with fire control systems. It would have integral twin-engine helicopter, which would enhance its operational, surveillance, search and rescue capabilities.


The vessel is equipped with state-of-the-art radars, navigation and communication systems capable of operating in tropical conditions.

"This launch is a reaffirmation of our credentials in the ship-building space as this is our third major mandate from the Coast Guard," Larsen and Toubro CEO and Managing Director S N Subrahmanyan said.

"It is also heartening to note that our team has overcome all challenges to remain ahead of contractual schedules for all the mandates," he said in a statement.

Stating that Larsen and Toubro achieved the distinction of launching the lead ship of a new class of defence vessel, Kannan said that "this (today's launch) reaffirms our capabilities to execute and deliver complex defence projects on time using design, indigenous technologies and construction skills."

Larsen and Toubro, apart from building ships, is also undertaking construction of medium "refit and repairs" of ships for the Navy and the Coast Guard.

"Currently, INS Darshak, a Naval survey vessel, is undergoing refit at Kattupalli shipyard," he said.


Till date, Larsen and Toubro had delivered six refit defence ships including the largest logistics tanker ship INS Jyoti from the shipyard.


The OPV launched today is 97 metres long, 15 metre wide and has 2,140T displacement with a range of 5,000 nautical miles and can reach speed of up to 26 knots.

The entire design and construction processes have undergone dual certification from American Bureau of Shipping and Indian Registrar of Shipping, the company said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/vikram-ready-to-set-sail/article19939198.ece?homepage=true





The Coast Guard’s offshore patrol vessel Vikram, built by Larsen and Toubro, gets ready to be launched at the company’s Kattupalli Shipyard near Chennai on Friday. | Photo Credit: B. JOTHI RAMALINGAM

October 28, 2017 16:51 IST
Updated: October 28, 2017 17:18 IST

Vikram, the first of a series of seven Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPVs), was launched on Friday. The long-range ship was built by Larsen and Toubro.

*What are OPVs?*
OPVs are long-range surface ships capable of coastal and offshore patrolling, policing maritime zones, control & surveillance, anti-smuggling & anti-piracy operations with limited wartime roles.

Order: 6 similar OPVs have been ordered by the Indian Coast Guard with the same builder

Cost: ₹1,432 cr. The total order value to design and build seven OPVs







*An Offshore Patrol Vessels of the Indian Coast Guard | Photo Credit: B. Jothi Ramalingam *







Timeline | March 2015 - March 2018

The contract was signed on March 2015 and the target delivery of the first OPV was set at 36 months - March 2018 - and subsequent vessels at intervals of 6 months.

Induction | April 2018 'Vikram' is likely to be inducted into the Indian Coast Guard in April 2018 after completion of extensive trials

About 60% components of the ship were sourced from domestic suppliers

*Helipad:* The ship will have Integral Twin Engine Helicopter which will enhance its operational, surveillance, search and rescue capabilities

*Gun: *The ship is fitted with one 30 mm automatic gun with Fire Control System (FCS) and two 12.7 mm guns with FCS

*Draught: *3.6 m It is the distance between the surface of the water and the lowest point of the vessel

*Displacement tonnage: *

2,140 tonnes

It is the weight of the ship, measured indirectly by measuring the water displaced by the hull of the ship up to the waterline

*Range: *5,000 NM It is the distance that can be covered by the ship without stopping for refuelling

*Speed: *26 knots

It is the measurement of speed at sea. One knot is 1.852 km/hr

Photo caption: Live action: (from top) the ship getting ready for launch; and

Width 15 m | Length 97 m







*The propellers of the Offshore Patrol vessel Vikram. | Photo Credit: B. Jothi Ramalingam *






*The ship getting ready for launch. | Photo Credit: B. Jothi Ramalingam *






*The vessel being lowered into the water. | Photo Credit: B. Jothi Ramalingam *
Source: PIB; Graphic: Karthick S.T.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian, Royal Oman Coast Guards sign MoU*
A high-level meeting between the Indian Coast Guard and Royal Oman Police Coast Guard was held at Coast Guard headquarters in New Delhi on Monday under the provisions of the memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed between the two agencies in 2016.

The Indian delegation was led by Director General Rajendra Singh. The meeting focused on augmenting the operational-level interaction and capacity building in areas of search and rescue, pollution response and maritime law enforcement.

This meeting is in continuation of the efforts by the governments of the two countries to enhance cooperation between the two Coast Guards in the field of marine crime prevention at sea.

During the meeting, both sides agreed to strengthen the mutual cooperation in accordance with the provisions of the MoU. A point of contact between the two agencies will be established for information sharing. 

Both sides also agreed to exchange best management practices based on lessons learnt during exercises and operations.

In his visit to India, Brigadier Badar Khalfan Khamis Al Zadjali called on senior officials of the Ministry of Defence and External Affairs. 

The meeting was significant in providing added impetus to the already existing professional relationship between the Coast Guards of India and Oman.
http://www.thehansindia.com/posts/i...ndian-Royal-Oman-Coast-Guards-sign-MoU/336494

*Coast Guard rescues 9 stranded fishermen*
The Indian Coast Guard has rescued nine fishermen whose boat had sunk, and were stranded off Pipavav Coast.

Official sources said the Coast Guard received information in the early hours of October 28 about a fishing boat Jayvanti Prasad sinking eight miles off Shiyal Bet near Pipavav. Nine fishermen onboard the boat later took shelter on an anchored vessel MS Gas Challenger.

"The Coast Guard Interceptor Boat was tasked to recover the men and to assist them in planning recovery of the capsized boat," the Defence PRO said in a release. The release added that reasons for the emergency are being investigated, even as the survivors were handed over to marine police.

ICG negotiates release of fishing boat

The Indian Coast Guard successfully negotiated release of an Indian fishing boat from the custody of Pakistan Marine Security Agency recently.

According to officials, Coast Guard Ship Ankit located a radar contact which was later confirmed as that of fishing boat Al Sha Asht Husen on wireless.

"The boat was in the custody of Pakistan MSA ship. On continuous persuasion, the Pakistani agency released the boat with warning," they said. Officials said that documents of the boat have been seized for imposing legal action and diverted to Okha.

Defence PRO said in a release that increase in Pakistani presence has been noticed along the mutually agreed maritime boundary line. It added that Coast Guard ships and aircrafts operating from Gujarat too have been maintaining round-the-clock surveillance in the area to shepherd the fishing boats away from the international waters.
http://www.dnaindia.com/ahmedabad/report-coast-guard-rescues-9-stranded-fishermen-2556622

*Indian Coast Guard nabs Indonesian fishing boat with 39 crew members for illegal fishing*
The Indian Coast Guard on Monday apprehended an Indonesian fishing vessel with 39 crew members for illegally fishing in Indian waters 140 km south-east of Indira Point, Great Nicobar Island.

The fishing boat Saudara Bahagia was first sighted by the Coast Guard aircraft Dornier on October 29, and Coast Guard ship Rajshree was diverted to the area for investigation.

Commandant Dalip Singh, public relations officer of the Coast Guard, Andaman and Nicobar region, told the New Indian Express, “The Indonesian boat was fishing in the Indian Exclusive Economic Zone which is in clear violation to the Maritime Zones of India Act 1981. On being detected by the ICG ship, the intruding fishing vessel tried to flee.”

However the Coast Guard ship successfully intercepted the fleeing vessel along with its crew, said Singh adding that the boat had 10 tonnes of fresh fish onboard at the time of apprehension. The boat and the crew were being escorted to Campbell Bay port for further investigation.
http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...crew-members-for-illegal-fishing-1687630.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*India and Oman join hands*
DG Rajendra Singh, PTM, TM, Director General Indian Coast Guard hosting a four member delegation of the Royal Oman Police Coast Guard led by Officer Commanding, Brigadier Badar Khalfan Khamis Al Zadjali at New Delhi from Oct 29 to Nov 3. 

A High Level Meeting (HLM) between the Indian Coast Guard and Royal Oman Police Coast Guard was held at Coast Guard Headquarters, on Oct 30 under the provisions of the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) signed between the two agencies in 2016. The Indian delegation for the HLM was led by Director General Rajendra Singh, PTM, TM. The HLM focused on augmenting the operational level interaction and capacity building in areas of search and rescue, pollution response and Maritime law enforcement.

The relations between the two Coast Guards go back a long way with ICG ships calling on ports in Oman for professional interactions since 2005. This meeting and visit is in continuation of the efforts by the governments of the two countries to enhance cooperation between the two Coast Guards in the field of marine crime prevention at sea.

During the meeting, both sides agreed to strengthen the mutual cooperation in accordance with the provisions of the MoU. A point of contact between the two agencies will be established for information sharing. Both sides also agreed to exchange best management practices based on lessons learnt during exercises and operations.

In his visit to India, the Brigadier also called on senior officials of the Ministry of Defence and External Affairs. The meeting was significant in providing added impetus to the already existing professional

relationship between the Coast Guards of India and Oman.
http://www.dailypioneer.com/vivacity/india-and-oman-join-hands.html

*Indian Coast Guard ship undertakes joint training exercises with UAE*
*Samarth, the first in the series of the 105-metre OPV, is a newly commissioned ship of the Indian Coast Guard *
Senior officers of the Indian Coast Guard (ICG), on board the offshore patrol vessel (OPV) Samarth, will be undertaking joint training exercises with the UAE Coast Guard.

Simulated search and rescue operations, law enforcement and marine pollution response and control are some of the training activities that the ICG will undertake with Critical Infrastructure and Coastal Protection Authority (CICPA), Abu Dhabi.

Samarth, one of the ICG's largest vessel and first in the series of six large OPVs built by Goa Shipyard Limited (GSL), arrived in the UAE on Monday and will be berthed in Rashid Port, Dubai until Friday. Samarth, the first in the series of the 105-metre OPV is a newly commissioned ship of the ICG.

The ship is commanded by deputy inspector-general KR Deepak Kumar, who stated that Samarth will visit four Gulf countries as part of its deployment in the region. "Indian Coast Guard ships have visited Gulf nations before, however, this is Samarth's first visit to the UAE," he said. Clarifying details about the pollution response simulation exercise, DIG Kumar added that officers on board Samarth will showcase their know-how on clearing oil spills from the ocean, with the use of advanced pollution response equipment.

"She (Samarth) is a two-year-old ship and is capable of carrying one twin-engine light helicopter and five high-speed boats. We have extremely advanced and integrated navigation and communication systems on board and are mostly involved in successful search and rescue operations," said DIG Kumar. He elaborated that the ship recently rescued two South African nationals from extremely rough weather, near the Andaman and Nicobar Islands in the Indian territorial waters.

Senior members of the UAE Coast Guard, Consul-General of India to Dubai Vipul, officers, prominent Indian businessmen and foreign officials gathered on board the vessel on Tuesday.

The consul-general said: "We're extremely happy to have the ICG's Samarth here with us. The joint training exercises are an indication of the positive partnership and friendship that both countries share," he said. The cooperation between our Coast Guards is a vital part of the strategic partnership as announced by leaders of both nations, added Vipul.
https://www.khaleejtimes.com/nation...joint-training-exercises-with-uae-vessel-ship


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian-Coast-Guard-ship-to-dock-at-Hamad-Port
The Indian Coast Guard Ship (ICGS) Samarth will arrive at Hamad Port on Saturday on a four-day visit to Qatar. 
In the framework of the deep-rooted friendly ties, multi-faceted and growing co-operation between India and Qatar, this is the second time this year that an Indian ship is visiting Qatar, the Indian embassy said in statement on Thursday.
In January, the ICGS Samudra Prahari had visited Doha in conjunction with India’s 68th Republic Day celebrations. 
ICGS Samarth is the first ship of the new series of Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPVs) that have been indigenously designed and built by Goa Shipyard Limited in India. The word “Samarth” means “capable” and it reflects the Indian Coast Guard’s will and commitment to serve and protect the maritime interests of India.
ICGS Samarth, which has 19 officers and 102 other personnel under the command of Deputy Inspector General K R Deepak Kumar, is based in Goa, on the west coast of India, under the administrative and operational control of the commander, Coast Guard Region (West) which has its headquarters in Mumbai.
The 105-m ship is equipped with the state-of-the-art technology, navigation and communications equipment, sensors and machinery. It is capable of deploying Advanced Light Helicopter and Chetak helicopters. It can carry five high-speed boats, search and rescue maritime patrol and engage in pollution-control measures like cleaning up oil spills at sea. 
Other features include integrated bridge system, integrated machinery control, power management and high power external firefighting system. 
This visit will further strengthen the friendship between India and Qatar as well as enhance maritime co-operation between the two countries, the statement added.
http://www.gulf-times.com/story/569769/Indian-Coast-Guard-ship-to-dock-at-Hamad-Port


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian coast guard saves German in mid-sea operation*
The Indian Coast Guard (ICG) managed to save a German national who had suffered a cardiac attack onboard a cruise ship on Saturday. According to the ICG, they had received a distress message around 2.30pm, mentioning that a German passenger cruise ship with 1,855 passengers on board had a 75-year-old German, Konrad Anton, who had suffered a cardiac arrest. After the call was received, the coast guard immediately coordinated a helicopter, and a fast interceptor boat was launched within minutes.





*The German, Konrad Anton*

Meanwhile, in coordination with the cruise ship, the coast guard advised the ship to come close to the Goa coast at full speed. The patient was winched by coast guards from the north of Reddi port and brought to an ambulance which was coordinated to wait at Miramar beach close to Manipal hospital. The patient was handed over to the medical team.

"The patient is now reported to be in stable condition and under treatment by a team of specialists at Manipal Hospital in Goa," the coast guard said.

_*2.30pm Time at which the coast guard got the distress call*
http://www.mid-day.com/articles/indian-coast-guard-saves-german-in-mid-sea-operation/18730163_

*India, Pakistan working together to combat smuggling via sea: Coast Guard*
*How secure are our water borders?* 
We are manning our coastline from every angle. To give you an idea of the numbers, the Indian coastline is 7,516 kilometres long and there are 1382 islands in our waters. When the Coast Guard was established, there were three regional headquarters but post the 26/11 Mumbai attack, we got five regional headquarters and 14 district HQs. Two new headquarters were also set up in Gujarat which at 1650 km has the longest coastline in the country. In order to man the country's coastline comprehensively, *we operate 135 ships, 18 hover crafts and 64 aircrafts.* More ships are in the process of being added. Also, our lighthouses are being upgraded. So, our marine borders are quite secure. 

*Which areas of the coastline are the most challenging to monitor?* 
There are over 2 lakh fishing boats, 12 major ports, 183 minor ports and almost 1900 fishing villages under our surveillance. *Our jurisdiction is 200 nautical miles from the shore to the sea which is quite a large area of operation.* The problem area I would say is the Gujarat coastline but we are continuously increasing our surveillance to ensure that every point along the coastline is covered. *Every day, we have around 35 ships out on sea and at least 8 aircrafts. *

*Recently, India pulled out of the multilateral Asian coast guard meet in Pakistan. How are our relations with the neighbouring country in the context of marine security?* 
I could not go for the meet in Pakistan because I had two very important meetings in Delhi. However, I met my Pakistani counterpart in another meeting in Japan. We have MoUs with Pakistan, Vietnam, Bangladesh and five more countries, so our relations with all our neighbours are friendly. We are on quite cordial terms with Pakistan and *often help out each other especially in search and rescue operations*. In fact, *I talk to my Pakistani counterpart every Wednesday*. We are working together to combat smuggling since narcotic smugglers often enter India via the Pakistani coastline along Gujarat. 

*China recently got a 99-year lease for running the Hambantota Port in Sri Lanka. What are its repercussions for India?* 
We have a MoU with Sri Lanka and this development will have not have any effect on our relations.

*How are you enhancing search and rescue operations with regard to missing fishing vessels since that is an area where the Coast Guard is often pressed into service?* 
*The Indian Coast Guard is currently the fourth largest in the world after USA, Japan and South Korea. We are also one of the most modernised. We have rescued over 8000 fishing vessels till date and now have started giving transmitters to fishermen so they can send us SOS signals.* We are also providing them with life jackets since most of them do not have such equipment. There are more training vessels and patrol vessels in the pipeline as well. 

*Till now only naval officers became the Coast Guard DG. You are the first to be appointed from within the organisation. Why do you think it took so long for a Coast Guard officer to head the organisation?* 
The Indian Coast Guard came into existence in 1979 and I am from the second batch of 1981. The reason why till now only naval officers were being made DG was because we didn't have any officers of the required rank but as soon as that criterion was fulfilled, I was appointed. *The position comes with a lot of expectations and responsibilities* but I think it has opened doors for the other officers from Coast Guard too and will motivate them to do well. 

*You hail from Uttarakhand. There are others from the state as well who are currently holding top positions in the central government. How do you think the state can benefit from your experience?* 
Uttarakhand has so many resources and beauty but it needs to be looked after. I have seen that the youth from the hills have immense dedication and commitment. It is because of that reason that I am trying to get a recruitment centre of the Coast Guard opened here. It should be operational before 2019. It can develop into a training centre as well if things work out.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-via-sea-coast-guard/articleshow/61583261.cms


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...g-at-rameswaram-fishermen/article20443304.ece

The marine police of the Coastal Security Group registered First Information Report (FIR) against the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) on Tuesday, based on a complaint from a Rameswaram fisherman alleging that he was fired at even as the ICG denied opening fire.

Alleging that the ICG opened fire at them when they were fishing on the high seas on Monday, two injured fishermen, K. Pichai Arokiyadass and S Johnson, produced a 0.22 cm diameter aluminium bullet as proof of firing. The marine police took possession of the bullet.

In his complaint, Arokiyadass said that he, along with five other fishermen were fishing on the high seas, about four nautical miles from Olaikuda in the shore in Indian waters around 3 15 pm when personnel from the ICG vessel - 77 asked them to stop. When they kept moving stating that they had laid the net and could not stop, the coast guard personnel opened fire at them, they alleged.

The ICG personnel gave some ointment to be applied on the wounds and left after obtaining signature from Sandro, the driver of the trawler in a prepared statement. The fishermen were not aware of the content of the statement, he added.

After they stopped the trawler, four ICG personnel got into their boat and beat them with stick and iron rods for not stopping the trawler. They asked whether they knew Hindi and when the fishermen replied in the negative, the coast guard personnel beat them again and asked them to learn Hindi, he said.

The fishermen were treated at Government hospital in Rameswaram on their return to the shore on Tuesday morning. The bullet, after piercing through the left forehand of Arokiyadass, hit the left shoulder of Johnson, the fishermen alleged. Dr Meena Kumari who treated the fishermen described the wounds as ‘gun shot injury’ in her report. “The two fishermen suffered simple injuries and their conditions are stable,” she told _The Hindu_.

A case has been registered invoking Sections 323 (voluntarily causing hurt), 307 (attempt to murder) of IPC and Section 27(1) of the Arms Act, 1959.

Meanwhile, leaders of fishermen associations condemned the ICG for opening fire on the fishermen and demanded action against those involved in the incident. They have decided to abstain from fishing for a day on Wednesday and stage a demonstration in front of the Rameswaram bus stand on Thursday to register their protest.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Coast Guard rescues fishermen from fishing boat in distress*
Indian Coast Guard Ship (ICGS) Apoorva late on Sunday, while on routine patrol off Goa, came to the rescue of fishing boat (FB) Phalaksha (IND-KA-02-MM-524) that encountered technical problem. ICGS Apoorva received VHF message from FB Phalaksha off Malpe coast. On investigation, it was found the boat had drifted due to engine failure. The eight crew onboard were helpless and requested Indian Coast Guard to provide them technical assistance. 

The ship's technical team investigated the engine failure and they concluded that starting motor of the engine had burnt and could not be replaced at sea. The boat crew requested ICGS Apoorva to tow them to either Malpe or Karwar. ICGS Apoorva towed the boat off Karwar and handed the boat over to ICGS C-155 off Karwar for further escort. FB Phalaksha was handed over to FB Nirmala off Devadgudda light house as per arrangement made by its owner.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ing-boat-in-distress/articleshow/61632067.cms


----------



## Hindustani78

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...g-at-rameswaram-fishermen/article20443304.ece
> 
> The marine police of the Coastal Security Group registered First Information Report (FIR) against the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) on Tuesday, based on a complaint from a Rameswaram fisherman alleging that he was fired at even as the ICG denied opening fire.
> 
> Alleging that the ICG opened fire at them when they were fishing on the high seas on Monday, two injured fishermen, K. Pichai Arokiyadass and S Johnson, produced a 0.22 cm diameter aluminium bullet as proof of firing. The marine police took possession of the bullet.
> 
> In his complaint, Arokiyadass said that he, along with five other fishermen were fishing on the high seas, about four nautical miles from Olaikuda in the shore in Indian waters around 3 15 pm when personnel from the ICG vessel - 77 asked them to stop. When they kept moving stating that they had laid the net and could not stop, the coast guard personnel opened fire at them, they alleged.
> 
> The ICG personnel gave some ointment to be applied on the wounds and left after obtaining signature from Sandro, the driver of the trawler in a prepared statement. The fishermen were not aware of the content of the statement, he added.
> 
> After they stopped the trawler, four ICG personnel got into their boat and beat them with stick and iron rods for not stopping the trawler. They asked whether they knew Hindi and when the fishermen replied in the negative, the coast guard personnel beat them again and asked them to learn Hindi, he said.
> 
> The fishermen were treated at Government hospital in Rameswaram on their return to the shore on Tuesday morning. The bullet, after piercing through the left forehand of Arokiyadass, hit the left shoulder of Johnson, the fishermen alleged. Dr Meena Kumari who treated the fishermen described the wounds as ‘gun shot injury’ in her report. “The two fishermen suffered simple injuries and their conditions are stable,” she told _The Hindu_.
> 
> A case has been registered invoking Sections 323 (voluntarily causing hurt), 307 (attempt to murder) of IPC and Section 27(1) of the Arms Act, 1959.
> 
> Meanwhile, leaders of fishermen associations condemned the ICG for opening fire on the fishermen and demanded action against those involved in the incident. They have decided to abstain from fishing for a day on Wednesday and stage a demonstration in front of the Rameswaram bus stand on Thursday to register their protest.




Ministry of Defence
14-November, 2017 17:02 IST
*Denial of alleged firing on fishermen in Palk Bay *

Coast Guard vessel on patrol off IMBL in the Palk Bay was routinely investigating fishing boat namely ‘Jehovah Jireh ’Regn’ No. IND-TN-09-MM-221 at 1440 hours on November 13, 2017 while engaged in pair trawling, which is not permitted in the waters of Tamil Nadu.

On sighting the approaching Coast Guard ship, the fishing boat ‘Jehovah Jireh’ fled away from the scene leaving its nets behind in the water and did not stop despite repeated caution by the Coast Guard ship. During the chase, the boat had also rammed into the Coast Guard ship. After a chase of 50 minutes, the boat was finally stopped and investigated and also cautioned by the Coast Guard ship to stop for checks whenever called upon by the Coast Guard.

The stopping of the fishing boat ‘Jehovah Jireh’ and subsequent investigations were carried out in a peaceful manner as per the Standard Operating Procedures (SOP) of the Indian Coast Guard. There was no use of force or any firing by the Indian Coast Guard.

The attributability of injury and/or bruises, if any, on the fishermen of the fishing boat ‘Jehovah Jireh’ by the Coast Guard are wholly denied as the investigations were undertaken in a peaceful manner as per the SOP.



*****


----------



## RISING SUN

*ICG evacuates injured mariner of MT Falcon Victory*
Indian Coast Guard Ship C-146 evacuated a 41 years old Indian crew namely Mr. Mukesh Kamlakar Tabib, Senior engine room watch keeper from Singapore flag merchant vessel MT ‘Falcon Victory’ on passage to Singapore braving rough seas on Thursday after midnight operation. The crew who had suffered an injury while working on air conditioner unit leading to amputation of the top part of the finger.
Captain of the merchant vessel MT ‘Falcon Victory’ destined for Singapore requested Maritime Rescue Co-ordination Center Port Blair for urgent medical evacuation of the injured crew. Considering critical situation, Coast Guard medical Officer provided tele-medical advice the to the crew, simultaneously Indian Coast Guard Ship C-146 was deployed for urgent medical evacuation.
At the time of emergency reporting, the vessel was 360 NM south-west of Port Blair while enroute from Fujairah to Singapore. Oil carrying merchant vessel had long passage to next port of call Singapore, therefore it was decided to evacuate crew amid sea. Indian Coast Guard ship C-146 successfully evacuated the crew and headed towards Port Blair with maximum speed. The medical team onboard administered the patient with basic first aid and stabilized the crew enroute prior entering Port Blair in early morning hours. On arrival at Port Blair, the patient in stable condition was immediately admitted at GB Pant hospital, Port Blair for further specialized medical treatment.
http://echoofindia.com/port-blair-icg-evacuates-injured-mariner-mt-falcon-victory-135588

*Bharati Defence and Infrastructure delivers vessel to Indian Coast Guard *
Bharati Defence and Infrastructure has delivered on 10 November 2017 the fifth in the series of 15 High Speed Interceptor Boat being constructed for the Indian Coast Guard from Mangalore Yard.

The delivery of the vessel comes as a shot in the arm for the Company since it was accomplished in a challenging fund constrained situation and despite, being under Corporate Insolvency Resolution Process under the Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code, 2016.
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...sel-to-indian-coast-guard-117111601370_1.html

Panel on new coastal force wants Coast Guard to be
A panel comprising the top internal security brass of the country has favoured the strengthening of the Coast Guard for a better safeguarding of the country's maritime boundaries, rather than raising a new coastal security force.

The proposal to raise a new Coastal Border Police Force (CBPF), on the lines of the Central Armed Police Forces (CAPFs), like the BSF and the ITBP, was mooted at a meeting convened in August by the Union home ministry with the chiefs of these forces.

The panel comprising the directors general of these forces discussed the matter at a recent meeting and concluded that the Coast Guard would be the best force to counter terror and other security threats along the over-7,000-km-long coastline of the country, official sources said.

The panel was also of the opinion that the Coast Guard should be strengthened by providing advanced surveillance and security gadgets and legal powers to it.

The sources said the panel proposed that the Coast Guard be given an effective backup by the CAPFs deployed in the coastal areas, such as the Central Industrial Security Force (CISF) and Border Security Force (BSF).

It was also discussed whether some personnel of the CAPFs could be sent on a special stint to the Coast Guard to work as external experts.

The recommendations made by the panel were sent to the home ministry, the sources said, adding that the ministry was expected to hold a fresh meeting on the matter soon.

At the August meeting, it was proposed that the new force -- the CBPF -- would guard the maritime frontiers closer to the country's landmass.

The Indian Coast Guard (ICG) protects the country's maritime interests and enforces the maritime law. The territorial waters of India, including its contiguous zone and exclusive economic zone, come under the ICG's jurisdiction.

It also has a war-time role of assisting the Navy.

India has a 7,516-km coastline, touching 13 states and union territories. It also covers around 1,200 islands.
http://www.ptinews.com/news/9241418_Panel-on-new-coastal-force-wants-Coast-Guard-to-be.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Coast guard rescues six from sinking fishing boat*
The Indian Coast Guard (ICG) rescued six fishermen who were stranded in mid-sea after their boat developed a technical snag and started sinking off Jakhau coast on November 20. 

According to coast guard officials, they received a distress call from the fishing boat 'Naukeshwari' that was sinking 42 nautical miles off Jakhau. Following the message, coast guard ship 'Samudra Pavak' was rushed to the site at around 12:30 hours. 

"The boat was found capsized and wholly submerged with heavy ingress of water. All the six crew members were rescued and brought back to Porbandar at around 4pm on November 21," ICG said in a statement. 
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...sinking-fishing-boat/articleshow/61760083.cms


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-December, 2017 17:03 IST
*Commissioning of Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV) ICGSSujay *

Indian Coast Guard Ship “Sujay”, the sixth in the series of six 105m Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV) was commissioned by Director General Indian Coast Guard Shri Rajendra Singh at Goa today in the presence of senior officers from Coast Guard, CMD Goa Shipyard Limited and other senior dignitaries of the Central and State Government.

‘Sujay’ meaning ‘Great Victory’ is projection of Indian Coast Guard’s will and commitment “To serve and Protect” the maritime interest of the nation. The ship is based at Paradip, Odisha under the operational and administrative control of Commander Coast Guard Region (North-East).

This 105 meter OPV has been designed and built indigenously by Goa Shipyard Ltd and is fitted with state-of-the-art navigation and communication equipment, sensors and machineries. The features include 30mm CRN 91 Naval Gun, Integrated Bridge System (IBS), Integrated Machinery Control System (IMCS), Power Management System (PMS) and High Power External Fire Fighting System. The ship is designed to carry one twin engine Light Helicopter and five high speed boats including two Quick Reaction Inflatable Boats for swift boarding operations, search and rescue, law enforcement and maritime patrol. The ship is also capable of carrying pollution response equipment to contain oil spill at sea. 

The ship draws 2350 tons(GRT) propelled by two 9100 KW diesel engines to attain a maximum speed of 23 Knots and has an endurance of 6000 NM at economical speed. The sustenance and reach coupled with the latest and modern equipment and systems, provides her the capability to perform the role of a Command platform to accomplish all Coast Guard charter of duties.

The ship on joining Coast Guard fleet at Paradip, will be deployed extensively for EEZ surveillance and other duties as enshrined in the Coast Guard Charter, to safeguard the maritime interests of India. Presently, Indian Coast Guard has a fleet of 134 ships and boats and 66 ships and boats are at various stages of construction at different shipyards in India. 

ICGS‘Sujay’ is commanded by Deputy Inspector General Yoginder Dhaka and manned by 12 Officers and 94 men.

The commissioning of ICGSSujay will enhance the Indian Coast Guard’s operational capability to discharge the multifarious maritime tasks. The induction of a sophisticated and state-of-the-art OPV will give a fillip to the maritime protection of our vast coastline of Eastern Seaboard in general and the maritime state of Odisha and West Bengal in particular.

MJPS/NM/DK/RP
(Release ID :174705)

The Director General, Indian Coast Guard, Shri Rajendra Singh commissioning the ship “Sujay”, at the commissioning ceremony, at Goa on December 21, 2017.





The Director General, Indian Coast Guard, Shri Rajendra Singh presenting the ships crest to the first CO of the newly commissioned ship “Sujay”, at the commissioning ceremony, at Goa on December 21, 2017.





The Director General, Indian Coast Guard, Shri Rajendra Singh in a group photograph at the commissioning ceremony of the ship “Sujay”, at Goa on December 21, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/62606394.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

NEW DELHI: Engineering major Larsen & Toubro (L&T) today said it has launched the second offshore patrol vessel (OPV) for the Navy at its greenfield defence shipyard in Kattupalli near Chennai. 

An OPV is a long-range surface ship with helicopter operation capabilities. Its role includes coastal and offshore patrolling, policing maritime zones of India, control and surveillance, among others. 

JD Patil, Senior Executive Vice-President and whole- time Director (Defence), L&T said OPV-2 is the ninth defence vessel launched by L&T in the current financial year, as per a company statement. 

L&T, the first private Indian shipyard to construct and deliver OPVs for the Indian Coast Guard, received a Rs 1,432- crore order for design and construction of seven OPVs from the Ministry of Defence in March 2015. 

"With in-house capabilities to undertake ship design, in-house manufacturing of critical marine equipment, world- class shipyard infrastructure and robust financial strength, L&T is uniquely placed to fulfil the ambitious fleet expansion plans of the Indian Navy and Coast Guard," Patil said. 

OPV-2 was formally lowered into the waters of the Bay of Bengal on January 20, the statement said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...elp-icgs-man-coast-better/article22561024.ece

Thiruvananthapuram, January 29, 2018 21:24 IST
Updated: January 29, 2018 21:24 IST

* New additions include recce aircraft and rescue helicopter *

The Indian Coast Guard Service (ICGS) is all set to base at least two maritime reconnaissance aircraft and a helicopter in Thiruvananthapuram.

The Ockhi cyclone disaster appeared to have given a fillip to the move to acquire a part of the old domestic terminal for ICG’s air operations. Officials said Station Commander, ICG-Vizhinjam, V.K. Varghese had received information that the Centre and State authorities had sanctioned the proposal.

They said the new capability would enhance the Coast Guard’s operational readiness in Peninsular India. The ICG, Vizhinjam, currently operated two fast interceptor boats, one of which (ICGS-47) was instrumental in medically evacuating a fatally injured Chinese sailor from a foreign cargo vessel off the coast of Vizhinjam on January 25.

Officials said the Indian Search and Rescue Area (INSAR) extended up to 200 nautical miles, including waters bordering the exclusive economic zone of the Island of Mauritius. It encompasses some of the busiest shipping lanes in the world.

Over the years, distress calls from foreign merchant vessels, traditional seafaring fishers and foreign navies have beset the ICGS. They included requests for medical evacuation and appeals to track and detain ships involved in mid-sea collisions.

ICGS stations on the coast often received distress calls through satellite phone directly from vessels and others via the Maritime Rescue Coordination Centre.

Last year, the ICG-Vizhinjam located, pursued and detained two foreign vessels that were suspected to have dashed against Indian fishing boats. There have also been instances where ICGS worked in tandem with the Navy to transfer seriously unwell sailors and combatants from foreign Naval vessels to hospitals on the mainland. Those operations have been mostly secretive.

ICG officials said the new air assets to be stationed in Thiruvananthapuram would vastly enhance their command’s surveillance, search, rescue, and contraband, arms and drug interdiction operations. They said the aircraft would increase station’s awareness of its area of operation. The planes were kitted out with the latest maritime surveillance equipment that enabled them to operate effectively in varied weather and light conditions.

***********
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...nese-sailors-death-police/article22554029.ece

* The 37-year-old accidentally fell while using a utility hatch aboard the ship, finds preliminary probe *

An accidental fall could have caused the death of the 37-year-old Chinese sailor on board a cargo vessel off the coast of Vizhinjam last week, according to State police investigators.

An Indian Coast Guard (ICG) vessel had evacuated Yushiyang from Vivian Ocean, a Chinese-owned ship sailing under a Panamanian flag, following a medical evacuation call from the Maritime Rescue Coordination Centre, Port Blair, on January 25.

Deputy Commissioner of Police V. Ajith Kumar, who boarded the ship on Monday as part of the investigation into the unnatural death of the sailor, told _The Hindu_ that the motorman appeared to have slipped and fallen while using a utility hatch to access the critical mechanical area of the vessel rapidly.

Investigators descended the narrow steel ladder to a metal platform nearly 4 m below deck where other sailors found Yushiyang lying spread-eagled and motionless. “A suffocating smell emanated from the hold of the ship when we opened the hatch,” Mr Ajith said.

Women crime scene experts could not board the ship anchored off Vizhinjam. “It pitched and rolled perilously, and it was difficult for them to clamber on to the slanting ladder from the police patrol boat,” he said.

The police would escort the vessel to the Kochi port and have it berthed for detailed forensic examination. The 21-member crew of the ship are all Chinese. The police recorded their statements with the help of Jeeval Kumar, a Chinese language expert attached to the Military Intelligence Directorate, and Jamsheed, a China-educated doctor practising in Thiruvananthapuram. A sailor stated that he had noted feeble signs of life when Yushiyang was brought up from the platform.

The Vivian Ocean is 167-m-long, 27-m-wide and with a draught of 9 m. It had set sail from the Solomon Islands in Panama on January 21 with a cargo of wood. Kandala was its port of destination. The fatality occurred in international waters 30 nautical miles off Indian coast.

Officials said Indian jurisdiction ended after 12 nautical miles and they could only report their findings to Panama Government as per maritime law. They have conducted a post-mortem examination and held an inquest.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/656923/watch-bdil-presents-vessel-410.html
DH News Service, Mangaluru, Jan 31 2018, 17:22 IST




The patrol vessel was handed over at the Bharati Shipyard on the Taneerbavi beach by BDIL officers to the Coast Guard's officers.

The Indian Coast Guard was presented with Vessel-410 built by Bharati Defense and Infrastructure Limited (BDIL), here in Mangaluru on Wednesday.

The patrol vessel was handed over at the Bharati Shipyard on the Taneerbavi beach by BDIL officers to the Coast Guard's officers. The vessel was then lowered into the sea.

BDIL has so far present 15 patrol vehicles to the Indian Coast Guard. Each vessel is estimated to cost Rs 25 crore.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-February, 2018 16:35 IST
*Deputy High Commissioner of New Zealand called on ADG Indian Coast Guard *

A four member delegation led by Deputy High Commissioner of New Zealand Ms SuzannahJessep called on Additional Director General, Indian Coast Guard VSR Murthy today. The meeting afforded an opportunity to introduce New Zealand Defence Adviser Commodore Ian Mower, who has recently taken over and is on visit to India from 11 to 17 February 2018. Assistant Chief Strategic Commitments and Engagements, New Zealand Defence Force Brigadier John Boswell also accompanied the delegation.

Wide ranging discussions covering ICG role, responsibilities and the emerging challenges in the maritime domain were deliberated. The meeting also provided an insight into the maritime set up of New Zealand which has one of the largest search and rescue regions (SRR) in the world covering an area of about 30 million square kms extending up to Antarctica.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Coast Guard will get two Pollution Control Vessels (PCV) at an approximate cost of Rs 673 crore.

The PCVs in addition to carrying out pollution control would also be capable of undertaking patrolling, search and rescue and limited salvage and fire-fighting operations at sea.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...coast-guard/story-ecii3AcFNmtd8mSOfzaGcL.html

A high-speed interceptor boat built by Bharathi Defence and Infrastructure Limited was handed over to the Coast Guard.

The vessel is the sixth of a series of 15 such interceptor boats delivered by BDIL.

Coast Guard principal director DIG HP Singh, DIG Atul Parlikar, BDIL chief operating officer Narendra Kumar, BDIL president and Head Pavithran Alokkan, general manager Mahesh and other senior officials were present on the occasion on Thursday, a Coast Guard release here said.

The vessel is 28 metres long with an aluminium hull,weighs about 60 DWT and is designed for a speed up to 35 knots. It is fitted with a new generation of Arneson Surface Drive propulsion system, propelled by two engines of 1650 kW each, it said.

The interceptor boat, to be based at Kochi, can accommodate 11 crew members and will be used mainly for patrolling.

Deputy commandant Pawan Koyar will be it’s commanding officer, the release said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-March, 2018 15:09 IST
*Upgradation of Coast Guard *

The Government has established a robust maritime search and rescue framework to address and respond various contingencies in deep sea and in coastal areas of India, which includes distress onboard fishing boats and merchant vessels, safety of life during marine incidents and SAR response during Cyclones etc. Director General Indian Coast Guard has been designated as the Chairman of National Maritime Search and Rescue Board (NMSARB), which constitutes members from national / coastal state administration / agencies. The sanctioned strength of Coast Guard has increased from 7,096 in 2008 to 14,500 (as on February, 2018). At present, the average intake of manpower in ICG is 130 officers and 720 Enrolled Personnel per year, which is almost a 100% increase from manpower recruited in 2008.

A Coast Guard station at a particular location is set up taking into consideration the threat perception, vulnerability gap analysis and presence of other maritime organization / security set up in the vicinity.

Alappuzha is located in close proximity of Coast Guard Station Kochi and Coast Guard Station Vizhinjam and regular air surveillance is also undertaken by the Coast Guard Air Enclave at Kochi. These Coast Guard stations are equipped to quickly respond to any urgent emerging situation at sea.

This information was given by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri KC Venugopal in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Coast Guard Director General Rajendra Singh inaugurating the administrative block of the force’s air enclave at Nedumbassery on Saturday. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...edged-air-enclave-at-cial/article23037389.ece

* Aircraft from the facility will patrol western seaboard from Goa to Kerala *

The administrative block of a new air enclave for the Coast Guard was opened at Nedumbassery on Saturday.

Coast Guard Director General Rajendra Singh inaugurated the facility, which officials said, was a major step towards setting up a full-fledged air enclave. Once operationalised, it will ensure 24x7 air operations of the Coast Guard from the Cochin International Airport Ltd (CIAL) towards safeguarding India’s exclusive economic zone and other duties such as search and rescue, humanitarian assistance and disaster management and fighting marine pollution. “Once fully activated, the air enclave will commence air operations on the western seaboard of India, extending from the coastal State of Goa to Kerala and Lakshadweep Islands as well as in the exclusive economic zones of friendly neighbouring nations,” a defence release said.

Mr. Singh gave an outline of the force’s activities towards expanding and strengthening the aviation fleet as well as surface craft and infrastructural developments apart from activating various air establishments in the near future. An air enclave for the force was conceptualised in 2007 with the acquisition of 10.02 acres adjacent to CIAL, and the construction began in 2013. The Navy also has an air enclave at Nedumbassery for operational redundancy, flexibility and for activation during emergencies. It can operate wide-bodied aircraft.


----------



## August is Fun

I voted 80%.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Areesh

Astronaut Mohit said:


> Some new OPVs will join ICG in the near future.
> 
> Ok.



Multiple ID rat is back

@waz @The Eagle


----------



## Hindustani78

*L&T Hands Over ICGS Vijaya (OPV-2)to Coast Guard *

Chennai,Aug 30, 2018:
L&T once again exemplified its commitment to the Indian defence forces with ahead of schedule delivery of
the Offshore Patrol Vessel ICGS Vijaya(OPV-2)to the Indian Coast Guard today. 

The 2,160-ton vessel is second in the series of seven OPV s being designed and constructed by L&T under a
March 2015 Ministry of Defence contract. The first vessel of the series ICGS Vikram was handed over on 
April 11 this year,as a curtain raiser for DEFEXPO-2018

The delivery of ICGS Vijaya comes close on the heels of the launch of OPV-3 on August 28 at the L&T
Kattupalli shipyard.The work is simultaneously in progress on the OPVs 4, 5 & 6 ,that are at different stages
of completion.

L&T has consistently set new benchmarks in timely construction of defence vessels against all orders from Ministry of Defence ,whether for new build or for refit of warships .So far, 40 Interceptor Boats have been delivered out of the series of 54 Boats designed & built for the Coast Guard while the remaining 14 are also ready for delivery, with the program being about two years a head of schedule. The Floating Dock FDN-2 for the Navy, designed and built for the first time in India, was delivered in March 2018 and is fully operational at Andaman & Nicobar Islands.

These achievements highlight L&T’s long-term commitment and ethos that significantly harmonize with the
Govt’s ‘Make in India’ program as OPVs, FDN and IBs have all been designed completely in - house at L&T’s Warship Design Centre, a unique feat in itself.

Commenting on the occasion,Mr. SN Subrahmanyan, MD& CEO of Larsen & Toubro said:“Delivery of ICGS Vijaya ahead of contractual schedule reinforces our impeccable record of accomplishments in Defence Shipbuilding. Going forward,with commitment,huge infrastructure and talent pool in place, L&T aims to contribute significantly towards making Indian Coast Guard and Naval Fleet self -reliant.”

Mr. Jayant D Patil, Whole-time Director (Defence) and Member of L&T Board, said:“Delivery of ships continuously ahead of schedule has won the confidence of our esteemed customers. L&T has pioneered in developing indigenous defence technology for the Indian Armed Forces for the past three decades.With a wide range of defence solutions on offer, L&T is diligently working to realize ‘Make in India’ in defence through a series of success stories across defence domains.”

Vice Admiral B Kannan(Retd.) , MD & CEO L&T Shipbuilding, said:“Early delivery of ICGS Vijaya is yet another testimony of L&T’s focused efforts on innovation, quality and speed of execution.Modern shipyard facilities
& layout that enhances efficiency, in- house design,modular construction, high level of pre-outfitting, and innovative digital solutions have enabled L&T to achieve this new standard amongst Indian Shipyards.
We are proud of attaining yet another benchmark in Indian shipbuilding by accomplishing better than design
performance for both ICGS Vikram and ICGS Vijaya established in just two sea sorties .”

L&T has also been entrusted by the Ministry of Defence of the Socialist Republic of Vietnam to design and construct High-Speed Patrol Vessels for the Vietnam Border Guard.L&T also provides repairs and refit services to the Indian Navy and Coast Guard at Kattupalli shipyard and has till date completed repair/refit(SR/MR as well as Emergency Repairs) of 11 Indian Naval and Coast Guard ships , meeting user requirements
.


----------



## Dandpatta

What's this doing in Indian Coast Guard thread??? 
@Oscar 



polanski said:


> *Lockheed Martin, Tata partner for Indian F-16 wing production*
> *Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
> 05 September 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lockheed Martin has signed a deal with Tata to position the Indian company as the global manufacturer of wings for the F-16 Fighting Falcon. Source: US Air Force
> Lockheed Martin has signed an agreement with Tata Advanced Systems Limited (TASL) to support the production of wings for the F-16 Fighting Falcon fighter aircraft in India.
> 
> In comments to _Jane’s_ on 5 September, John R Losinger, who is in charge of integrated fighter group communications at Lockheed Martin, said the initiative enables TASL to become “the provider of wings for all future F-16 customers, and strengthens [its] role in the F-16 global supply chain”.
> 
> He added that it will take about two years for TASL to “demonstrate this manufacturing capability and become a certified Lockheed Martin supplier. Tata will then be able to submit bids for wing manufacturing beginning in late 2020 or early 2021”.
> 
> Losinger added that arrangement also strengthens Lockheed Martin’s partnership with TASL and the corporation’s support for New Delhi’s ‘Make in India’ programme.
> 
> The two companies currently operate two joint ventures in India that produce components supporting Lockheed Martin’s global programmes to build C-130 Hercules transport aircraft and Sikorsky S-92 medium-lift helicopters.
> 
> Lockheed Martin and TASL are also partnered on a bid to licence manufacture the F-16 Block 70 in India should the aircraft be selected by the Indian Air Force (IAF) for its future air combat requirement.
> 
> However, commenting on this requirement, Losinger said the plan to produce F-16 wings in India in partnership with TASL “is not contingent on the government of India selecting the F-16 for the Indian Air Force”.
> 
> In a statement, Lockheed Martin also said its “broader proposed F-16 partnership with India – to produce F-16s exclusively in India for the Indian Air Force and export customers – stands firm”. In support of this potential deal, the company also confirmed that it has recently submitted a “comprehensive, fully compliant, 600-plus page request for information [RFI] response to the Indian Air Force”.
> 
> Source Janes 360


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-September, 2018 17:35 IST
*Efficiency of Indian Coast Guard (ICG) at its commanders’ conference *

Inaugurating the 37th Coast Guard Commanders’ Conference here, lauded the exemplary efficiency of the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) and foresightedness of its leadership for scientific and meticulously planned development of the organisation to meet the emergent challenges.

Added that admirable capabilities and relentless surveillance efforts of Indian Coast Guard (ICG) in the vast and expansive maritime zones of India are unmatched in the Indo-Pacific region, and regularly the focus of discussion and appreciation in all international forums.

Also appreciated the exemplary leadership and stellar role of Indian Coast Guard (ICG) in protecting the citizens in times of adversity particularly post cyclone Ockhi as well as for the overwhelming response during Kerala floods. Top Commanders of ICG to deliberate and discuss ways and means to engage fishing communities to adopt technology driven instruments for further enhancing safety and security at sea.

While complimenting consistent efforts of Indian Coast Guard (ICG) in filling up the gaps in surveillance through CSN Phase-I, Assured staunch commitment of Ministry of Defence (MoD) for completion of Phase-II in a time bound manner.

Director General Coast Guard, Director General Rajendra Singh, thanked the Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman and the Ministry of Defence (MoD) for the unbounded support towards transforming the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) capacity and capability and reassured that regardless of any challenge, the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) remains ever diligent in performing its noble duty of saving life and property in distress at sea and protecting the marine environment and leaving no stone unturned in protecting security interests in the maritime zones of India.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-September, 2018 19:53 IST
*Indian Coast Guard Ready for Future Challenges *

Coast Guard Commanders Conference continued for the second day witnessing intense deliberations on wide range of Maritime issues. The Conference was inaugurated yesterday by Raksha Mantri, Smt Nirmala Sitharaman. In her inaugural address the Raksha Mantri applauded the Indian Coast Guard’s relentless surveillance efforts in the vast maritime arena and the quick response to the natural calamity in Kerela thus being a capable force in the Indo- Pacific region.

The safety and Security Scenario emerging in the region after relaxation in cabotage regulations, inland waterways necklaces and SagarMala projects were deliberated and Director General Indian Coast Guard apprised the Coast Guard Commanders that the operational philosophy will continue to be in sync with Prime Minister’s vision of ‘SAGAR’. The Director General impressed upon the Commanders to take forth the Raksha Mantri’s vision of integrating the fishing community by reaching out to them through local language and engaging them to adopt the technology driven instrument for safety and security at sea.

The Indian Coast Guard Commanders discussed the ever emerging challenges in the maritime domain and put forth the steps taken to mitigate these challenges. The ways and means to safeguard the operational infrastructure of the Coast Guard against cyber attack and cyber espionage was also discussed. 

In order to align Coast Guard to the future challenges and taking the batten further the Coast Guard Commander’s deliberated upon the use of generated data from CSN for pre-emptive measures & accident analysis. Boarding operation at sea are imperative for deterrence and are yielding positive results and hence continuance with same impetus was emphasised upon during the discussion.

*



*



*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-October, 2018 17:33 IST
*ICG to embark on voluntary discarding of Plastic Campaign *

Indian Coast Guard (ICG) is launching a campaign for voluntary discarding of the use of plastic in Coast Guard premises from tomorrow.

In order to lead by example and in support of the government policy 'Swachhata Hi Seva Movement', Coast Guard Headquarters, New Delhi has issued direction to all Coast Guard units in the country for encouraging ICG personnel for voluntarily discarding of plastic. The campaign will be launched from October 02, 2018 to coincide with Gandhi Jayanti.

During the campaign, ICG will conduct seminar/lectures, make available environment friendly bags and spread awareness amongst the masses through posters/banners/placards.

Coast Guard Wives Welfare Association, a volunteer organization of ICG, shoulders the responsibility in taking the lead for spreading the campaign amongst ladies and children of the society through frequent interactions.

ICG will carry this campaign to the Coastal populace through various platforms such as community interaction programme, meetings with fisheries associations/community heads, etc.

The Coast Guard Act, 1978 mandates Indian Coast Guard to preserve and protect marine environment and prevent and control marine pollution. Further, Coast Guard has been nominated as Competent National Authority by Government of India in March 2018 for co-operation on the Response to Oil and Chemical Pollution in the South Asian Seas Region.






*SRR/Nampi/DK/Rajib*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2018 16:02 IST
DAC Approves State of the Art Technological Upgrade of 17 Dorniers of ICG Worth Rs 950 Crore 

The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), chaired by Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman here today and accorded approval for the Mid Life Upgrade of 17 Dornier Aircraft of Indian Coast Guard (ICG) at an approximate cost of Rs. 950 crore. The upgrades will be carried out by M/s Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), the aircraft manufacturer of India.

ICG is responsible for protecting the national interests in maritime zones of India which entails surveillance of sea areas of approximately 2.01 million square kilometres of India’s Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ). ICG is also the nodal agency in India for maritime pollution response. The Coast Guard has a fleet of Dornier aircraft which play a pivotal role in maritime surveillance. In order to enhance the capabilities of the fleet, DAC accorded approval for upgradation of these aircraft with state-of-the-art technology, spares, Special Maintenance Tools (SMT) and Special Test Equipment (STE). The DAC also approved equipping of three aircraft with Pollution Surveillance Systems.

*AA/Nampi/Rajib*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-November, 2018 17:08 IST
ICG launches large-scale proactive actions to reduce impact from Cyclone GAJA 

Indian Coast Guard (ICG) initiated a large-scale series of pre-emptive and proactive measures to prevent loss of fishermen lives at sea in the wake of alerts on cyclone in Bay of Bengal since November 09, 2018. Lessons from cyclone Ockhi and success in preventing loss of lives during recent cyclones Luban and Titliwere put into practice by the ICG.

Around eight ICG ships and two Dornier aircraft were pressed into action since November 09, 2018 for issuance of advisories and warnings in local languages to fishermen at sea for their safe return to ports. The Coast Guard Remote Operating Stations commenced issuance of warnings for fishermen in local languages. The Indian Coast Guard requested fisheries authorities at Tamil Nadu and Andhra Pradesh to account for all fishing boats. The ICG conducted series of community interaction programmes at Kanyakumari, Mandapam, Rameswaram, Cuddalore, Chennai, Nellore, Nizampatnam, Uppada and Vishakhapatnam to sensitise fishermen and coastal population for taking safety measures for the impending cyclone.








Anticipating the need of relief material and essential items post impact of cyclone in Southern Tamil Nadu areas of Mandapam and Karaikal. One large ICG ship with Helicopter embarked was sailed from Vishakhapatnam with relief items such as potable drinking water, essential medicines, packaged food and life-saving material to southern Tamil Nadu coast. Three other ICG ships were also sailed from Chennai for Mandapam on November15, 2018 for augmenting search and rescue and post cyclone relief operations. Further, merchant vessels transiting at deep seas were requested through International Safety Net by Maritime Rescue and Coordination Centre (Chennai) to alert fishermen at deep seas for early return and shelter at nearest ports. Indian Coast Guard has kept Coast Guard response teams at short notice at Chennai, Mandapam, Karaikal and Puducherry for immediate response. The ICG is closely coordinating with state fisheries authorities, port authorities and civil administration for reducing impact of the impending cyclone.

Similar warnings have also been issued for the westerncoast, as the likelihood of formation of a low pressure exists in the Arabian Sea from November 17, 2018 onwards.



*AA/Nampi/DK/Rajib*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-November, 2018 19:17 IST
*Consultative Committee for Ministry of Defence Reviews Operational Preparedness of Indian Coast Guard *


Consultative Committee Meeting of Ministry of Defence on Indian Coast Guard chaired by Hon'ble Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman reviewed the operational preparedness, Infrastructure development and coastal security mechanism of the Coast Guard. Hon'ble Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr Subhash Bhamre, Hon'ble MPs from Lok Sabha and Rajya Sabha, Director General Indian Coast Guard Director General Rajendra Singh along with senior officials of MoD were also present.

Raksha Mantri and the delegation was briefed about the coastal security mechanism and preparedness of Coast Guard to tackle maritime emergencies. Coast Guard’s initiative of making fishermen the Eyes and Ears of Coast Guard was appreciated.

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman reiterated that the ICG discharges a silent but invaluable service to the nation and lauded the efforts of all personnel of Coast Guard for its multiple successful search and rescue missions, humanitarian aid, assistance to fishermen and increased surveillance capability. Smt Sitharaman also laid emphasis on modernization of the ICG with the Definitive Action Program 2017 – 22 which envisages acquisition of 43 ships, 20 aircraft and other infrastructure. Raksha Mantri appreciated the Coast Guard for successfully implementing Minister's directions on use of local language speaking personnel onboard the ships and aircraft to alert the fishermen during emergencies and rescue operations. Raksha Mantri sought the support of all members of the house and their influence in their home states to spread awareness among the sea-faring community regarding utility of carrying emergency communication equipment which they tend to leave behind and face difficulty in communicating SOS messages in times of emergencies. Raksha Mantri declared that the next meeting of the Consultative Committee will be on Ordnance Depots.

*AA/Rajib*


----------



## Zapper

*GRSE delivers FPV, ICGS Annie Besant to Indian Coast Guard*

Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd., (GRSE), a Miniratna Category 1 and a leading warship building company in the country under the administrative control of the Ministry of Defence delivered ICGS Annie Besant, second in the series of five Fast Patrol Vessel (FPV) to the Indian Coast Guard, today.




The Protocol of delivery and acceptance was signed between Rear Admiral VK Saxena, IN (Retd.), Chairman & Managing Director, GRSE and Commanding Officer of the vessel, Commandant (JG) Sunny Deo, in the presence of DIG Sudhir Sahani, TM, Principal Director (Material), Cmde, P R Hari, Director (Personnel) and Cmde. Sanjeev Nayyar, IN (Retd), Director (Shipbuilding) and other Senior Officials of GRSE and Indian Coast Guard.

The FPV is a medium range surface vessel with a length of 50 m, width of 7.5 m and displacement of around 308 T and is capable of operations in the maritime zones of India. These powerful, fuel-efficient platforms are designed to perform multipurpose operations like patrolling, anti-smuggling, anti-poaching and rescue operations. The vessel is designed for a maximum speed of 34 knots with an endurance of more than 1500 nautical miles. She is equipped with 03 main engines of MTU make and built up at GRSE with advanced control systems, ‘Water Jet’ units and an ‘Integrated Bridge System’ integrating all communication and navigation systems. The ship is also fitted with 40/60 gun as main armament and will also have improved habitability features with fully air-conditioned modular accommodation for 35 personnel. The entire design of these FPVs has been developed in-house by GRSE as per requirements specified by Indian Coast Guard. The FPV designs which are exclusive to GRSE are an improvisation on the Inshore Patrol Vessels (IPVs) built by the Shipyard for the Indian Coast Guard, few years ago. Over the years, GRSE has established capabilities for in-house design and shipbuilding and has made significant contributions to the indigenous warship construction program in India. The Design R&D Unit of GRSE, has been recognized by Dept. of Scientific & Industrial Research (DSIR), Ministry of Science & Technology, Govt. of India.


GRSE currently has a strong order book position of around Rs 27, 400 crore under which there are a total of 22 warships at various stages of construction. The shipyard has been recently honored with the ICC PSE Excellence Award (2017-18) for “Operational Performance Excellence” and 16th National Award for “Excellence in Cost Management” in the category of Medium Public Sector Manufacturing Companies. Presently, the company has six projects that are under way viz., five projects of the Indian Navy and one of the Indian Coast Guard. GRSE is aggressively pursuing the new request for proposals (RFP) that have been issued by MoD. GRSE has responded to the RFPs for two Pollution Control Vessels (PCVs) and eight Fast Patrol Vessels (FPVs) for Indian Coast Guard. GRSE is also preparing response to RFPs for construction of 12 Air-Cushion Vehicles (ACVs) for Indian Coast Guard & Indian Army and the major project for construction of six New Generation Missile Vessels (NGMVs) for Indian Navy.

https://psuconnect.in/news/GRSE-delivers-FPV-ICGS-Annie-Besant-to-Indian-Coast-Guard/19844/


----------



## Zapper

*Coast Guard commissions high-speed interceptor boat in Mangaluru*

Coastal security received a fillip with the Indian Coast Guard commissioning a high-speed interceptor boat here on Wednesday. The boat will be based in Mangaluru under the administrative and operational control of the Commander of the Coast Guard Region (West).

It will be deployed for patrolling and rescue operations.




The water jet propelled vessel has an endurance of 500 nautical miles at 20 knots and is capable of touching speeds up to 45 knots, S.S. Dasila, Commander, Coast Guard Karnataka said on the occasion.



The boat is fitted with state-of-the-art navigation and communication equipment designed for high-speed interception, close-coast patrol, low-intensity maritime operations, search and rescue and maritime surveillance. It is capable of operating in shallow water and deep seas.


“The quick reaction capability coupled with modern equipment and system provides her the capability to respond to any maritime situation,” he said.

It is equipped with infrared system for night surveillance.

The boat – C 448 – has a crew of 12 personnel and is commanded by Assistant Commandant Apoorva Sharma.

T.M. Vijaya Bhasker, Chief Secretary Karnataka, Anand Prakash Badola, Commander, Coast Guard Region ( West) and A.V. Ramana, Chairman, New Mangalore Port Trust, were present on the occasion.

https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...rceptor-boat-in-mangaluru/article30681792.ece


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

*Indian Coast Guard Commissioned OPV ‘Sachet’ And Two Interceptor Boats*



> Indian Coast Guard OPV "Sachet". Goa shipyards picture.
> *Indian Coast Guard Commissioned OPV ‘Sachet’ And Two Interceptor Boats*
> *Raksha Mantri Shri Rajnath Singh commissioned Indian Coast Guard Ship (ICGS) "Sachet" and two interceptor boats (IBs) C-450 and C-451 in Goa via video conference from here today.*





> Martin Manaranche  16 May 2020
> 
> _Indian Ministry of Defence press release_
> 
> 
> The ICGS “Sachet”, the first in the series of five offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) has been designed & built indigenously by Goa Shipyard Limited (GSL) and is fitted with state-of-the-art navigation and communication equipment.
> 
> 
> “The commissioning of these ships is an important milestone in India’s coastal capability building process. Also, despite challenges like COVID-19, it is also a great example of our commitment and determination for the safety and security of the country. The rising power of ‘our sea guard’, ICG and Indian shipbuilding industry is a matter of pride for the country.”
> 
> Shri Rajnath Singh, Indian Coast Guard Commander.
> 
> “The oceans are the lifelines of not only our country, but also global prosperity.” Safe, protected and clean seas provide economic opportunities for our nation building. India is an emerging maritime power, and our prosperity is also very dependent on the sea. Being a responsible maritime power, Oceans are priority of the Government.”
> 
> Indian Minister of Defence (Raksha Mantri)
> 
> “*As the fourth largest Coast Guard in the world, *it has established itself as a reliable force. It not only protects our coastline and coastal community, but also protects economic activities, and maritime environment in the Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ).”
> 
> Shri Rajnath Singh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian MoD picture
> 
> The Raksha Mantri (the Indian MoD) acknowledged that the sea can become a medium of any kind of threats sponsored by anti-national elements. Therefore it is extremely important to develop a collaborative and cooperative approach among all stakeholders. He expressed confidence that the Coast Guard Ships being inducted from today onwards will add to their strength and help in addressing the challenges related to maritime terrorism, drug trafficking, smuggling, maritime law enforcement and the search and rescue of threatened mariners.
> 
> 
> Shri Rajnath Singh praised the efforts of Goa Shipyard and L&T Shipyard, Hazira who have continued to build and maintain ships under the present circumstances. He said, “It also shows the professionalism. It is noteworthy that Indian Shipyards are making significant contribution to the vision of ‘Make in India’ and ‘Self-reliant India campaign’, which was recently inspired by our Prime Minister.”
> 
> 
> Director General of Indian Coast Guard Krishnaswamy Natarajan said the commissioning event proved that despite the hurdles posed by COVID19, the ICG moves ahead. He said the new additions to the ICG fleet of vessels would assist the ICG to remain ever vigilant at sea and contribute to nation’s fight against COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interceptor Boat C-451. Indian MoD picture.
> 
> _The 105 metre long ship ‘Sachet’ displaces approximately 2,350 tons and is propelled by two 9,100 KW diesel engines designed to attain a maximum speed of 26 knots, with an endurance of 6,000 nautical miles. The sustenance and reach, coupled with the latest equipment and systems, provides her the capability to perform the role of a command platform and undertake tasks to fulfill the ICG charter. The ship is designed to carry a twin-engine helicopter and four high speed boats and one inflatable boat for swift boarding and search & rescue operations. The ship is also capable of carrying limited pollution response equipment to undertake oil spill pollution response at sea._
> 
> 
> ‘Sachet’ meaning alert is projection of will and commitment of ICG ‘to be ever vigilant for serving and protecting’ the maritime interest of the Nation. The ICGS Sachet is being commanded by Deputy Inspector General Rajesh Mittal and manned by 11 Officers and 110 men. It is for the first time in Indian maritime history that a ship was commissioned through digital medium, maintaining strict protocol of social distancing in the backdrop of COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> 
> The IBs C-450 and C-451 are indigenously designed & built by Larsen & Toubro Shipyard Hazira, and fitted with latest navigation and communication equipment. The two 30 metre long boats are capable of achieving speeds in excess of 45 knots and designed for high speed interception, close coast patrol and low intensity maritime operations. The quick response capability of the IBs makes it an ideal platform to respond and thwart any emerging maritime situation. The ships are commanded by Assistant Commandant Gaurav Kumar Gola and Assistant Commandant Akin Zutshi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian MoD picture
> 
> The ships, on joining the Coast Guard fleet, will be deployed extensively for Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) surveillance, coastal security and other duties as enshrined in the Coast Guard charter of duties, to safeguard the maritime interests of the Nation. *With the commissioning of these ships, the ICG has reached a landmark 150 ships & Boats and 62 aircraft. Further, 40 ships are in various stages of construction at different Indian Shipyards and 16 advanced light helicopters are under production at Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Bengaluru, *which will provide the added strength to the surveillance capabilities of ICG to deal with the ever-dynamic maritime challenges.
> 
> 
> The ICG has to its credit of saving about 400 lives at sea, 4,500 lives as part of assistance rendered to civil authorities and undertook 32 medical evacuations in the year 2019 alone. The deterrence created by the ICG is not limited to the Indian waters, but collaboration with friendly littoral states as per provisions of bilateral cooperation agreements resulted in successful apprehension and seizure of drugs in Indian Ocean Region (IOR). The real time information sharing, close coordination and understanding between ICG and other international agencies has been the key success of these operations. Hawk eye vigil of the Indian EEZ has ensured seizure of Rs 2,000 crore contraband, detainment of 30 foreign fishing vessels with 119 miscreants for fishing illegally in Indian waters during the same period.
> 
> 
> Defence Secretary Dr Ajay Kumar, Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Raj Kumar, Secretary (Defence Finance) Smt Gargi Kaul and other senior officials of Ministry of Defence were present in Delhi while Raksha Rajya Mantri Shri Sripad Naik and Chairman & Managing Director of Goa Shipyard Cmde Bharat Bhushan Nagpal (Retd) were present in Goa on the occasion.



https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...ssioned-opv-sachet-and-two-interceptor-boats/


She is the lead "Flight-2" Samarth Class OPV(6 in service).
3 more sisters from this class will join the ICG in the future.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A picture series of the Samarth Class OPV
ICGS Samarth(11):




ICGS Shoor(12):








ICGS Sarathi(14):




ICGS Shaunak(15):




ICGS Shaurya(16):




ICGS Sujay(17):


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279699749180862464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279701481151553536


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301452417809047555

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301454976317681664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301535978008399874

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301707557929537537

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301712656668086272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301722028450308097


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301774176131280897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301835412252405761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301860805575491591

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301885989221146624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301920713767415808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302061752465502210


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Here is the brand new ALH Mark-3 for the ICG!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316053345694433282


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

ICGS Sujeet(Samarth Class Flight 2) handed over to ICG


----------



## Zapper

*Coast Guard commissions interceptor boat in Surat*





An indigenously built interceptor boat was handed over to the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) at an event at Hazira in Surat district on Tuesday. The vessel will operate from Gujarat under the control of the Commander Coast Guard Region (North-West) of the ICG, a Defence release said. Built by Larsen and Toubro at its Hazira plant, the interceptor boat C-454 was commissioned by Surat Police Commissioner Ajay Tomar in presence of Commander Coast Guard Region (NW) Inspector General Rakesh Pal, and other officials.

“ICG is important for the security of our country. I feel that the quality of this boat is up to the mark and will also increase the strength of the coast guard,” Tomar, who was the chief guest on the occasion, said. Tomar added the interceptor boat will ensure maritime security of Gujarat’s 1,600-km coastline. Inspector General Rakesh Pal said the interceptor boat has state-of-the-art elements in terms of engine, navigation system or weaponry system and was “another feather in the cap of the state of Gujarat”.

“After getting an intelligence input, the boat can swiftly and immediately reach to the location. The alloy used in this ship is 2.5 times lighter, as a result of which the speed increases with short time and it can run deep into the sea. Its capacity is it can run 24 hours without outsider logistic support. At the time of need, we can use this boat to reach to the international boundary,” he said.


There are a total of 16 interceptor boats with the ICG in Gujarat. “It will also get two more ships in March and June next year and this will add more in terms of the security of our country. The sea in India is the prominent gateway to the world. The maritime trade and commerce had played an important role in the growth of Gujarat. Various new threats had emerged at the Indian coast, making coastal security a critical responsibility in addition to our mandated roles such as search and rescue, pollution response etc. Our capacity building in all spheres is essentially focused on making our seas safer and conducive activities in law enforcement and maritime commerce,” Commander Inspector General Pal said.

Mohammed Danish, the Assistant Commanding Officer of the newly commissioned vessel, said, “The boat has two riffles and single pistol, 12.7 mm heavy machine gun (Prahari) on board as main armament. It can run at the speed of 45 knots (or 85 kilometres per hour). This boat (over 27 metres long) is made for interdiction (chase and catch) and for search and rescue. The ship is equipped with two twin diesel engines, twin water jet propulsion and has the endurance of 500 nautical miles at 25 knots of speed.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some images from ICG official twitter page:
Inside the Dhruv Mk-3 for ICG




The massive door mounted 12.7mm machine gun




Recently the service celebrated its 45th Raising Day:




Keeping busy, as always:












That Dornier is flying fairly low! (All two images before the above one was probably by the bird)








Staying true to their motto: वयम रक्षामः

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Kudos to L&T Shipyard on the latest delivery:




ICGS Vajra(Vikram class OPV 2000T+) commissioned into the ICG in the presence of the CDS Gen. Rawat.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Vikram Class OPV
ICGS Vikram (from a visit to Seychelles)




ICGS Vijaya




ICGS Veera(Img from a visit to Maldives)




ICGS Varaha




ICGS Varad




Fighting oil spills off Chennai:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A superb joint operation by ICG and IN
Just shows how difficult it is to locate small vessels far at sea




Also good to know Indian Coast Guard-Pak MSA communication was active
IN Sea Dragon played a key role I suppose(SRR is Search and Rescue Region)




ICG Dornier EO pod in action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Another scary operation on the high seas.
















ICGS Vajra in action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Firefighting relentlessly 








Massive damage for the MV but fire seems to be under control
Kudos to the ICG+SL Navy+Colombo Port staff on the herculean effort

Interestingly the SL Navy OPV SLNS Sindurala(Built in India) was the on scene commander

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Images from ICGS Vaibhav










> As the two
> @IndiaCoastGuard
> vessels and 4 tugs take the battle late into night, positive developments are emerging. Fire is now limited only to aft portion of #MVXPressPearl and draught of the vessel remains steady. The joint #India-#SriLanka operation continues unabated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

ICGS Samudra Prahari joins the effort with 41000 Litres of Firefighting Foam
















4000T highly specialized vessel


Lord Of Gondor said:


> ICGS Sujeet(Samarth Class Flight 2) handed over to ICG


Her sister ship ICGS Sajag also commissioned, good pace of construction by GSL




Commissioning in the presence of NSA Ajit Doval too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

Do we have amphibious capable ships in our coast guard?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

vishwambhar said:


> Do we have amphibious capable ships in our coast guard?


Ships not sure, but the 20+ fleet of Air Cushion Vehicles serve the purpose






Livery suggests this potentially can be another Amphibian platform for the Coast Guard




Image shared by @bennedose on Twitter

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

ICGS Vigraha (to be)commissioned!








Images by the CG, commissioning on 28 Aug.
Notable add on is the SRCG mount with the M2 12.7mm gun

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428247317547651075


----------



## Andhadhun

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488488813244862465

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Dramatic footage of a ICG Do-228 with a single engine failure, landing at HAL Airport Kanpur




Good job by the crew


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521859680863092738


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579805387888676866


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608789176564187136


----------

